# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Un particulier dpose la marque HADOPI avant ltat

## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 14.01.2010*
*Un particulier dpose la marque HADOPI avant ltat*

Le feuilleton Hadopi continue, avec ses flops... Un particulier a dpos en mai dernier auprs de l'INPI (l'institut national charg de protger les marques) un logo et une marque : HADOPI. Le hic ? L'Etat ne l'avait pas encore fait, puisque le ministre de la CUlture n'a dpos son Hadopi qu'en novembre 2009.

Que va-t-il se passer alors ? 

Voici ce que dit la loi :  Si un enregistrement a t demand soit en fraude des droits d'un tiers, soit en violation d'une obligation lgale ou conventionnelle, la personne qui estime avoir un droit sur la marque peut revendiquer sa proprit en justice.  moins que le dposant ne soit de mauvaise foi, l'action en revendication se prescrit par trois ans  compter de la publication de la demande d'enregistrement .

Comme l'acronyme d'Hadopi tait largement connu par le grand public bien avant qu'il ne soit dpos, l'Etat pourrait rcuprer la premire marque via une revendication juridique.

 ::fleche::  La France deviendra-t-elle propritaire de la seule et unique marque Hadopi ?

Source : 


*Mise  jour du 23.12.2009*

*Hadopi 2 : Le processus d'application bloqu par la Cnil, la loi ne serait pas applicable avant avril 2010*

Alors qu'on la croyait classe, l'affaire Hadopi refait surface. La loi anti-tlchargement vote -difficilement- ces derniers mois a occasionn une vritable bataille d'opinion entre partisans et opposants.

Finalement adopte par le Parlement, ses dcrets d'application (non encore publis) ont du tre soumis  la Cnil (Commission nationale de lInformatique et des Liberts) pour approbation. 

Or, cette dernire n'a toujours pas rendu son avis, ce qui bloque le processus d'application de la loi. Ce silence est un cailloux de plus coinc dans les rouages d'Hadopi.

Le texte ne devrait donc pas tre applicable avant avril 2010, au plus tt. Un "contretemps fcheux", selon le gouvernement.

 ::fleche::  Comment le gouvernement va-t-il grer ce nouvel obstacle ? Va-t-il dclarer la guerre  la Cnil ?

*Mise  jour du 22.10.2009*




> Le Conseil constitutionnel, qui avait t saisi par les dputs du Parti Socialiste  l'occasion d'un recours demandant la censure de la loi Hadopi 2, vient de rendre sa dcision.
> 
> Contrairement  la premire mouture de la loi, Hadopi 1, qu'il avait rejet le 12 juin 2009 ; le Conseil a cette fois-ci dcid d'tre beaucoup plus clment.
> 
> La majeure partie du nouveau texte a ainsi t valide, au grand bonheur du gouvernement.
> 
> Maigre consolation,  la seule mesure abolie est la possibilit pour les ayants droit de demander des dommages et intrts dans le cadre d'une ordonnance pnale. 
> 
> Aussi, dans le rapport dcisionnel rendu par le Conseil (longue de 11 pages) on peut voir qu'il a totalement approuv la quasi-intgralit du texte -dont ses mesures rpressives qui avaient fait grand bruit-. Vont ainsi tre constitutionnellement approuvs les articles faisant rfrence  la suspension de l'abonnement Internet (notamment le fait que l'abonn suspendu doive continuer  le payer) :
> ...


*Mise  jour du 28.09.2009*



> La jeune loi Hadopi 2 tout juste ge d'une semaine se voit dj menace. Comme il l'avait annonc, le PS a effectivement saisit le le Conseil constitutionnel ce jour, pour dnoncer le caractre "inconstitutionnel" de la loi. 
> 
> C'est le volet rpressif du texte qui est remis en cause. Voici une copie du texte que les socialistes ont adress aux Sages , dont la lecture intgrale vous prsentera les arguments et requtes du parti de Martine Aubry :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...





> *Mise  jour du 25.09.09*
> 
> Le Parti Socialiste devrait dposer son recours contre Hadopi 2 devant le Conseil constitutionnel lundi 28 septembre. L'action, initialement prvue pour ce jour, a t repousse.
> 
> C'est majoritairement contre les sanctions qui seraient appliques via le dispositif anti-pirate du gouvernement que le parti de gauche monte au crneau. Car dans le processus pnal de la nouvelle loi, les magistrats prendront leur dcision sans auditionner les accuss pour "ne pas engorger les palais de justice plus quils ne le sont". Un "coupable" serait alors sanctionn de mme que condamn a payer des dommages et intrts, sans avoir aucun droit de rponse.
> 
> Les Sages du Conseil Constitutionnel rendront leur verdict dans 30 jours. Le temps pour eux d'estimer si oui ou non, Hadopi 2 est respectueuse de notre constitution. Oseront-ils une seconde fois censurer le texte ?





> *Mise  jour du 22.09.2009 - Hadopi 2 dfinitivement adopte, les premires sanctions attendues dbut 2010 : le dispositif pigera-t-il les "bons" contrevenants ?*
> 
> Hadopi, suite et fin. Aprs une saga mouvemente, comprenant une premire version de la loi censure, des protestations muscles, etc. Hadopi 2 a finalement t dfitivement approuve par l'Assemble nationale cet aprs-midi, aprs son adoption d'hier par les snateurs.
> 
> Le gouvernement voit donc enfin sa loi contre le tlchargement illgal prendre vie. C'est Frdric Mitterand, notre actuel ministre de la Culture, qui sera charg de la mettre en oeuvre. Et le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il semble tre press !
> 
> Des textes issus de la loi Hadopi 1 (adopts en juin) seront trs prochainement adresss  la CNIL, peut tre pour anticiper les ractions de cette commission qui s'est toujours montre farouchement oppose  ce projet.
> 
> Puis, les membres de la "Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet" seront dsigns par dcret ministriel en octobre, tandis que l'autorit sera active et ce, ds novembre prochain. 
> ...





> *Mise  jour du 21 septembre 2009*
> 
> La loi Hadopi 2 n'est plus qu' un pouce de son application ferme et dfinitive par le gouvernement franais.
> 
> En effet, le texte, qui parcours actuellement sa dernire ligne droite, a t adopt ce jour par le Snat (majorit UMP, Union centriste et RDSE ont vot pour ; PS, PC et Verts ont vot contre). Il ne lui manque plus dsormais que l'approbation finale de l'Assemble nationale, qui sera dbattue demain, pour tre valid. 
> 
> Si les mesures rpressives du texte sont acceptes demain par les dputs prsents (et on pense qu'elles le seront, puisque le projet n'a pas t modifi par la CMP suite au premier vote favorable de l'Assemble la semaine dernire), alors l'envoi des premiers courrier recommands d'avertissements pourrait dbuter trs prochainement.
> 
> Reste  savoir quelles seront les consquences du recours lanc par les socialistes devant le Conseil constitutionnel : "Nous demandons toujours l'abandon de cette loi qui ne permet pas la rmunration des droits d'auteur. Nous demandons que l'on rflchisse  nouveau  la proposition socialiste d'une contribution crative" renchrit un de leurs dputs, Bruno Le Roux.





> *Mise  jour du 17.09.2009*
> 
> Suite  son vote par l'Assemble Nationale, Hadopi 2 a t adopte hier par la Commission Mixte Paritaire (CMP) malgr un vote contre des lus PS et PC. 
> 
> Cette dernire, compose de sept snateurs et de sept dputs, a tudi les diffrentes versions votes par les deux chambres du Parlement. Les dputs avaient vot un texte auquel ils avaient introduit plusieurs changements, par exemple en invalidant la surveillance ventuelle des courriels. C'est cette version qui a t choisie par la CMP et garde intacte.
> 
> Michel Thiollire, snateur de la Loire et rapporteur du texte pour le Snat, indique dans un communiqu de presse que l'adoption de Hadopi 2 insre  un maillon devenu manquant entre, d'un ct, l'action prventive de Hadopi, et, de l'autre, la voie pnale existante : il permet donc de redonner une porte pdagogique  la lutte contre le phnomne du piratage des uvres culturelles sur Internet  avant de relever que  de nombreux pays s'engagent dans des voies parallles ou similaires, par exemple le Royaume-Uni, la Core, Tawan et d'autres .
> 
> L'pope d'Hadopi 2 n'en est pas pour autant acheve. Son vote dfinitif se tiendra le lundi 21 septembre au Snat et le mardi 22  l'Assemble Nationale. 
> ...


*Hadopi 2 : Un recours devant le Conseil Constitutionnel envisag par le parti socialiste contre la loi "liberticide"*

Hier aprs-midi, les dputs socialistes taient en grande conversation dans les salons de l'Assemble Nationale avant le vote de la loi Hadopi 2. Ainsi ont-ils dcid de dposer un recours devant le Conseil Constitutionnel pour dnoncer un texte qu'ils jugent "liberticide et injuste envers les internautes". Pour eux, Hadopi 2 ne profitera qu'aux grands patrons de l'industrie des majors, puisque mme les artistes ne toucheront aucune compensation financire dans le cadre de son dispositif.

De leur ct, les partisans de la loi (le ministre de la Culture en tte) rpondent dfendre la cration artistique en France. Leur camp l'a emport par 285 voix favorables contre 225, ce qui reprsente plus de 56 % de l'assemble votante. En comparaison, les rsultats de notre sondage "Etes vous pour ou contre la loi Hadopi ?" affiche 95 % de personnes "contre". Dommage que les bancs de l'assemble ne reprsentent pas plus proportionnellement le peuple franais...

Frdric Mitterrand s'est flicit de ce rsultat en remerciant au nom des artistes l'hmicycle "d'avoir pris la bonne dcision", avant d'ajouter qu'il espre que sa mission "Cration et Internet" sera oprationnelle d'ici  la fin de l'anne, soit en mme temps que l'entre en vigueur d'Hadopi.

Source : Dclarations parlementaires du parti socialiste

Lire aussi : Notre sujet trs complet sur l'volution d'Hadopi, du projet  la Loi

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspire ce passage en force d'Hadopi 2 ? Les connexions Internet pourront-elles vraiment tre suspendues ?

 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous en un retrounement de situation caus par les actions du parti socialiste et des citoyens opposs  cette loi ?

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah comme Hadopi 1 je ne penses pas que la coupure de la connexion internet puisse tre ralis,dj il y a plein de manires de contrer(changement d'adresse ip,utilisation de proxy,etc...).Pour ce qui est du fait que 95% de developpez est vot contre c'est normal aussi et je ne sais pas du tout si l'assemble est reprsentative,il est normal que dans des milieux informatiques comme developpez ou les gens sont plus en contact avec internet on soit contre une loi qui veut retirer des liberts ayant trait  internet,aprs toutes les personnes qui ne vont jamais sur internet elles s'en fichent et la publicit qu'on leur met c'est que les pauvres artistes ils ont plus d'argent.
Quand  ce qui du recours j'esperes de tout mon coeur...

----------


## keitaro_bzh

Une belle utopie de politicien de toute manire.
Certes HADOPI sur le papier peut faire peur, mais ne rentrera en application que dans quelques mois (voir annes). Et rien que cela, c'est beaucoup de temps dans le monde de l'informatique qui j'en suis sur, trouvera la solution pour  continuer  tlcharger anonymement.

Le problme est flagrant au niveau des sondages et du vote: d'un cot, une population d'informaticien connaissant l'absurdit du projet, et l'utopie de sa mise en uvre et de l'autre, des gros costards cravate pour qui les chiffres que seraient sens revenir aux producteurs si le piratage diminuait...

C'est comme si moi, simple petit informaticien n'y connaissant rien en moteur de voiture, imposait une rglementation farfelue qui imposerait aux contructeurs des restrictions irralisables sous peine de se voir retirer le droit de vendre leurs voitures...

----------


## Gnoce

> C'est comme si moi, simple petit informaticien n'y connaissant rien en moteur de voiture, imposait une rglementation farfelue qui imposerait aux contructeurs des restrictions irralisables sous peine de se voir retirer le droit de vendre leurs voitures...


la politique c'est leur mtier, et ils discutent la plupart du temps de chose qu'ils ne connaissent pas, et visiblement, ils n'coutent pas souvent leurs experts, suffit de re couter le discours d'Albanel sur les logiciels libres pour s'en persuader.  ::aie:: 

Quant aux 95% de non de la population contre hadopi, et 44% de non pour l'assemble, on voit bien le pouvoir des lobbys !

Mais ce qui me fait le plus halluciner dans tout ca, c'est qu'ils pensent que l'ensemble des tlchargement constitue un manque  gagner, une partie peut tre, mais croire qu'un internaute qui tlcharge beaucoup de films les aurait achet si il ne pouvait pas les tlcharger c'est idiot.

Au final, c'est MegaUpload, RapidShare & co qui vont ramasser l'argent des abonnements, et les sites (forum) de liens vers ces hbergeurs qui vont se dvelopper ! A bientt le peer to peer, bonjour le direct download !

Je suis curieux de voir comment ca va se passer, vont ils se ramasser? vont ils le reconnatre? vont ils condamner des papi mami innocents? (enfin coupable de ne pas avoir scuris leur ligne  ::aie:: ) La mort du Wifi en France?
Internet va t il devenir le nouveau royaume de notre trs cher prsident?

Vous le saurez dans le prochain pisode de Dragon B... euh France en Folie !

----------


## daredare

> Quant aux 95% de non de la population contre hadopi, et 44% de non pour l'assemble, on voit bien le pouvoir des lobbys !


En mme temps, on ne peut pas dire que les votes collects pour ou contre Hadopi sur Developpez soient reprsentatifs de l'ensemble de la population franaise.. 

C'est une gnralisation un peu htive (mme si je pense qu'effectivement plus de 44% de la population franaise *connaissant* Hadopi soit contre !)

----------


## Gnoce

> En mme temps, on ne peut pas dire que les votes collects pour ou contre Hadopi sur Developpez soient reprsentatifs de l'ensemble de la population franaise.. 
> 
> C'est une gnralisation un peu htive (mme si je pense qu'effectivement plus de 44% de la population franaise *connaissant* Hadopi soit contre !)





> En comparaison, les rsultats de notre sondage "Etes vous pour ou contre la loi Hadopi ?" affiche 95 % de personnes "contre". Dommage que les bancs de l'assemble ne reprsentent pas plus proportionnellement le peuple franais...


Je pensait que c'tait un sondage officiel, pas celui de dvp.

----------


## gege2061

> Pour ce qui est du fait que 95% de developpez est vot contre c'est normal aussi et je ne sais pas du tout si l'assemble est reprsentative,il est normal que dans des milieux informatiques comme developpez ou les gens sont plus en contact avec internet on soit contre une loi qui veut retirer des liberts ayant trait  internet,aprs toutes les personnes qui ne vont jamais sur internet elles s'en fichent et la publicit qu'on leur met c'est que les pauvres artistes ils ont plus d'argent.


Bizarrement, dans la vido ci-dessous on retrouve la mme rpartition : ceux qui savent ont vots contre ! Simple coincidance ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Bizarrement, dans la vido ci-dessous on retrouve la mme rpartition : ceux qui savent ont vots contre ! Simple coincidance ?


Excusez-moi je parle franais moi.

Non mais quelle bande d'abrutis... Pis a a du vot Oui tout a.

----------


## exodev

> Bizarrement, dans la vido ci-dessous on retrouve la mme rpartition : ceux qui savent ont vots contre ! Simple coincidance ?


Ceux qui savent ont surement du vot contre (j'espre  ::aie:: ), mais je pense que la plupart de ceux qui vot contre n'ont pas une meilleure connaissance du sujet que ceux qui ont vot pour.

Comme d'habitude et comme pour la plupart des lois, les experts n'ont pas voix au dbat public ce qui est bien dommage.

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> la politique c'est leur mtier, et ils discutent la plupart du temps de chose qu'ils ne connaissent pas, et visiblement, ils n'coutent pas souvent leurs experts, suffit de re couter le discours d'Albanel sur les logiciels libres pour s'en persuader. !


A la base, un politicien est un lu qui reprsente le peuple (donc nous). Certes, il ne peut pas tout connaitre, mais il parait qu'il a des conseillers et des experts pour justement, le conseiller...  croire que ces derniers ont fait grve pour la loi HADOPI.

La vido donne en exemple en dmontre la stupidit de nos soit-disant reprsentant qui ne reprsente finalement qu'une partie de la population: les gens qui ont des sous-sous dans la po-poche...

----------


## Cirdeco

> Bizarrement, dans la vido ci-dessous on retrouve la mme rpartition : ceux qui savent ont vots contre ! Simple coincidance ?


 La vido est quand mme vachement pro-hadopi.

 Autant la premire tait marrante, autant celle-la est compltement nulle...

 Ils interrogent 2 pro-hadopi ayant particip de faon active  l'ensemble des dbats et d'autres anti-hadopi n'ayant pas particip aux dbats...

 Ils aurraient pu faire exactement la mme et dans l'autre sens...

 enfin pour les pro-hadopi c'est sur.. pour les contre ca l'est moins... ::?: 


Sur les 500 dputs, il doit y en avoir 10 ou 20 a tout cass qui maitrise le dbat et sur ces 10 ou 20 je suis sur que la moiti ne fait que rapporter des discours d'informaticiens sans comprendre de quoi il parle....

 A mon avis, mme si je suis contre, le vote de l'assemble est reprsentatif de la population franaise si on prend en compte le fait que l'on demande de voter pour une loi marsienne pour certains...

 Suis pas sur que 50% de la population fr sachent ce qu'est le peer to peer  ::?:

----------


## LordMacharius

J'ai envie de dire que heureusement pour les politiques que les debats public ne sont pas ouvert aux experts , sinon ils ne pourraient plus travailler , le petit peuple pourrait lui aussi comprendre et se rvolter ! 

Il ne faut pas croire qu'il n'y a que des concidences dans le comment du pourquoi de certains sujets ! 

Cette loi en cache une autre et ainsi de suite !  ::aie:: 
Malheureusement , on n'y peut pas grand chose , le systeme est pas prt de changer puisque ce sont les personnes qui en profite qui dictent les rgles !

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 17.09.2009*

Suite  son vote par l'Assemble Nationale, Hadopi 2 a t adopte hier par la Commission Mixte Paritaire (CMP) malgr un vote contre des lus PS et PC. 

Cette dernire, compose de sept snateurs et de sept dputs, a tudi les diffrentes versions votes par les deux chambres du Parlement. Les dputs avaient vot un texte auquel ils avaient introduit plusieurs changements, par exemple en invalidant la surveillance ventuelle des courriels. C'est cette version qui a t choisie par la CMP et garde intacte.

Michel Thiollire, snateur de la Loire et rapporteur du texte pour le Snat, indique dans un communiqu de presse que l'adoption de Hadopi 2 insre  un maillon devenu manquant entre, d'un ct, l'action prventive de Hadopi, et, de l'autre, la voie pnale existante : il permet donc de redonner une porte pdagogique  la lutte contre le phnomne du piratage des uvres culturelles sur Internet  avant de relever que  de nombreux pays s'engagent dans des voies parallles ou similaires, par exemple le Royaume-Uni, la Core, Tawan et d'autres .

L'pope d'Hadopi 2 n'en est pas pour autant acheve. Son vote dfinitif se tiendra le lundi 21 septembre au Snat et le mardi 22  l'Assemble Nationale. 

Officiellement, son adoption par les deux chambres ne serait qu'une formalit, malgr que des mesures prventives ait t prises pour viter un bis du jeudi 9 avril 2009 (en avanant par exemple le vote  15h pour assurer la plus grande prsence de dputs UMP, alors que le scrutin avait au pralable t prvu pour la soire).

Pour ceux d'entre vous qui auraient russi  zapper cet pisode largement couvert par les mdias, rappelons que ce jour de printemps avait vu, aprs l'adoption par les snateurs de la loi Hadopi 1, un retournement sans prcdent de la situation. La Gauche avait en effet ce jour-l surpris la droite et la France entire, en introduisant  la dernire minute des dputs dans l'hmicycle afin de voter contre la loi qui fut de ce fait rejete  21 voix contre 15. 

La surprise du 9 avril ne devrait donc pas tre renouvelable.

Les pripties de cette loi ne sembleront cependant pas se terminer le 23 septembre, puisque le Parti Socialiste a confirm sa volont de saisir une nouvelle fois le Conseil constitutionnel (qui aura ensuite un mois maximum pour se prononcer) dnonant une incohrence avec la premire dcision de ce mme Conseil qui avait dcid de censurer le volet repressif de la premire version du texte (Hadopi 1). 

Autre contradiction,  l'Assemble nationale cette-fois : 47 dputs UMP n'ont pas apport leur soutien au texte (6 ont vot contre, 1 s'est abstenu et 40 autres n'ont pas particip au vote). En revanche, le texte a t vot par Jack Lang pour le PS, ex ministre de la culture de Franois Miterrand.

Pour en savoir plus : Les explication officielles de Patrick Bloche (groupe SRC) sur son blog

----------


## s4mk1ng

> Une belle utopie de politicien de toute manire.
> Certes HADOPI sur le papier peut faire peur, mais ne rentrera en application que dans quelques mois (voir annes). Et rien que cela, c'est beaucoup de temps dans le monde de l'informatique qui j'en suis sur, trouvera la solution pour continuer  tlcharger anonymement.


La solution est dj trouv avec les proxy qui se multiplient et qui deviennet simple d'utilisation(je ne me souviens plus du site mais en gros il suffisait juste de cliquer sur un bouton,ceci etant fait spcialement pour les personnes lambdas...),le direct download(megavideo...),hadopi veut identifier les telechargeurs grace  leur adresse ip fournie par leur FAI hors chez Orange l'ip est dynamique resultat elle change toutes les 24 heures,le streaming,tout les rseaux crypts...
Donc il y a plein d'alternatives.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 21 septembre 2009*

La loi Hadopi 2 n'est plus qu' un pouce de son application ferme et dfinitive par le gouvernement franais.

En effet, le texte, qui parcours actuellement sa dernire ligne droite, a t adopt ce jour par le Snat (majorit UMP, Union centriste et RDSE ont vot pour ; PS, PC et Verts ont vot contre). Il ne lui manque plus dsormais que l'approbation finale de l'Assemble nationale, qui sera dbattue demain, pour tre valid. 

Si les mesures rpressives du texte sont acceptes demain par les dputs prsents (et on pense qu'elles le seront, puisque le projet n'a pas t modifi par la CMP suite au premier vote favorable de l'Assemble la semaine dernire), alors l'envoi des premiers courrier recommands d'avertissements pourrait dbuter trs prochainement.

Reste  savoir quelles seront les consquences du recours lanc par les socialistes devant le Conseil constitutionnel : "Nous demandons toujours l'abandon de cette loi qui ne permet pas la rmunration des droits d'auteur. Nous demandons que l'on rflchisse  nouveau  la proposition socialiste d'une contribution crative" renchrit un de leurs dputs, Bruno Le Roux.

----------


## s4mk1ng

> La loi Hadopi 2 n'est plus qu' un pouce de son application ferme et dfinitive par le gouvernement franais.


Il va falloir qu'ils dpensent d'abbord les millions d'  que cette loi va coter parceque en plus de ne servir  rien et d'embter le monde elle cote super chre...
Pour ce qui est du recours j'esperes qu'il va russir et est ce que l'europe n'a pas son monde vu que quelquefois on est un peu oblig de faire ce qu'elle dit alors si pour une fois a pouvait servir ::D: ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.09.2009*

Hadopi, suite et fin. Aprs une saga mouvemente, comprenant une premire version de la loi censure, des protestations muscles, etc. Hadopi 2 a finalement t dfitivement approuve par l'Assemble nationale cet aprs-midi, aprs son adoption d'hier par les snateurs.

Le gouvernement voit donc enfin sa loi contre le tlchargement illgal prendre vie. C'est Frdric Mitterand, notre actuel ministre de la Culture, qui sera charg de la mettre en oeuvre. Et le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'il semble tre press !

Des textes issus de la loi Hadopi 1 (adopts en juin) seront trs prochainement adresss  la CNIL, peut tre pour anticiper les ractions de cette commission qui s'est toujours montre farouchement oppose  ce projet.

Puis, les membres de la "Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet" seront dsigns par dcret ministriel en octobre, tandis que l'autorit sera active et ce, ds novembre prochain. 

Cette prcipitation a pour but de permettre l'envoi des premiers courriers (lectroniques et postaux) d'avertissements aux internautes fautifs ds le dbut de l'anne 2010.

Aprs le deuxime avertissement envoy, ce sera  la justice pnale de prendre le relai avec tout un attirail de sanctions, allant de l'amende de 1.500 euros  la suspension de l'abonnement Internet.

Hadopi est donc maintenant une ralit.

Le plus aberrant dans cette histoire, c'est que des petites combines permettant de continuer  tlcharger en dissimulant son adresse IP circulent dj sur la toile. Nul doute que les personnes piratant le plus grand nombre de mdias,  savoir les rseaux organiss, sauront mettre en oeuvre ce type de stratagmes et bien d'autres pour passer entre les mailles du filet. Au final, ce sera l'utilisateur lamba qui se fera avoir. Ou bien les parents d'un mineur contrevenant, quand ce ne sera pas le voisin dont la connexion Wi-Fi est usurpe...

Quid galement des pourriels  venir, car il y en aura c'est certain, imitant de faux avertissements, dans un but malveillant ?

Le gouvernement semble donc avoir chosir de frapper d'abord, rflchir (peut tre) ensuite...

----------


## Skyounet

C'est repass au conseil constitutionnel ?

----------


## mister3957

Ca fait 95% d'entre nous qui va faire attention  ne plus acheter aucun album, aucun DVD, rien en esprant que les chiffres seront de plus en plus ngatifs malgr cette loi pour leur montrer qu'ils ont tout faux...

Donc boycott pour ma part  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

> C'est repass au conseil constitutionnel ?


Non.

Un recours a t dpos contre Hadopi 2, et le conseil constitutionnel n'a pas encore rendu sa dcision.
Mais je ne me sens pas trop inquiet, car  l'poque o ils ont censur Hadopi 1, ils ont dit avoir encore d'autres munitions contre...

Notamment, j'espre qu'ils frapperont fort contre le "dlit de non-scurisation", qui t'oblige  payer un logiciel faisant Haruhi sait quoi sur ton ordinateur pour "prouver" ton innocence...

----------


## haygus

et Merde j'ai achet 7 vais tre obliger de mettre ce pourriciel

----------


## Mdinoc

Ben non: Colle un vieux PC sous linux entre toi et le web, et sers-t-en comme passerelle et proxy...

----------


## haygus

J'ai mon cousin belge qui veut bien l'heberger ?

----------


## Marco46

> Ben non: Colle un vieux PC sous linux entre toi et le web, et sers-t-en comme passerelle et proxy...


Tu peux mettre tous les proxy/passerelles que tu veux entre ta BOX et ton PC de bureau a ne changera rien c'est l'IP WAN qui compte.

----------


## Mdinoc

En effet, mais ce n'est pas  cette partie-l du problme que je m'adressais.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 25.09.09*

Le Parti Socialiste devrait dposer son recours contre Hadopi 2 devant le Conseil constitutionnel lundi 28 septembre. L'action, initialement prvue pour ce jour, a t repousse.

C'est majoritairement contre les sanctions qui seraient appliques via le dispositif anti-pirate du gouvernement que le parti de gauche monte au crneau. Car dans le processus pnal de la nouvelle loi, les magistrats prendront leur dcision sans auditionner les accuss pour "ne pas engorger les palais de justice plus quils ne le sont". Un "coupable" serait alors sanctionn de mme que condman a payer des dommages et intrts, sans avoir aucun droit de rponse.

Les Sages du Conseil Constitutionnel rendront leur verdict dans 30 jours. Le temps pour eux d'estimer si oui ou non, Hadopi 2 est respectueuse de notre constitution. Oseront-ils une seconde fois censurer le texte ?

----------


## minus

> Un "coupable" serait alors sanctionn de mme que condman a payer des dommages et intrts, sans avoir aucun droit de rponse.


En mme temps vu le discours de notre prsident sur le procs de l'affaire Clairstream je ne m'tonne plus de rien ... car cela revient au meme que :
"Au bout de deux ans denqute, deux juges indpendants ont estim que les coupables devaient tre traduits devant un tribunal correctionnel"


Elles sont belles l'Egalit et la Fraternit nationales... on va juste mettre un dernier coup  la Libert comme a on aura fait le tour.

----------


## Katleen Erna

La jeune loi Hadopi 2 tout juste ge d'une semaine se voit dj menace. Comme il l'avait annonc, le PS a effectivement saisit le le Conseil constitutionnel ce jour, pour dnoncer le caractre "inconstitutionnel" de la loi. 

C'est le volet rpressif du texte qui est remis en cause. Voici une copie du texte que les socialistes ont adress aux Sages , dont la lecture intgrale vous prsentera les arguments et requtes du parti de Martine Aubry :




> Monsieur le Prsident du Conseil constitutionnel, Mesdames et Messieurs les membres du Conseil constitutionnel, nous avons l'honneur de vous dfrer conformment au deuxime alina de l'article 61 de la Constitution lensemble de la loi relative  la protection pnale de la proprit littraire et artistique sur internet.  
> 
> Les requrants estiment ncessaire que soit souleve la question de la constitutionnalit de l'ensemble de la loi dfre. Nous dveloppons les griefs et moyens suivants  l'encontre, en particulier, des articles 1, 6, 7, 8 et 11.
> 
> Suite  la dcision du 10 juin 2009, censurant en partie la loi dite  HADOPI , le Gouvernement a, dans une prcipitation assume, dpos un nouveau projet de loi visant  complter le dispositif en vigueur. 
> 
> Loin de tirer les consquences de votre dcision du 10 juin 2009, la loi prsentement soumise  votre contrle la contourne et encourt les mmes critiques que la prcdente. 
> 
> Par votre dcision, vous avez considr que la coupure de l'accs  Internet mettait en cause la libert d'expression et de communication. Vous en avez ds lors dduit qu'une telle sanction ne pouvait tre prononce que par l'autorit judiciaire dans le respect du principe de prsomption d'innocence et des droits de la dfense. 
> ...

----------


## s4mk1ng

Ne m'y connaissant pas du tout en loi je ne saurais dire si ce recours aura un quelquonque poids face  hadopi2 mais je l'esperes aprs ce serait bien que nos politiciens soient aussi intelligent qu'en angleterre o ils ont hsit  faire un hadopi et pas mal d'artistes se sont opposs  cette dcision...Et de toutes faon ils perdaient de l'argent vu le prix que couterait l'application et le manque a gagn.

----------


## Valre

C'est moi, o il n'y a rien concernant le spyware officiel  installer?

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est sans doute compris dans la "ngligence caractrise".

----------


## Valre

Pas faux. Si la ngligence caractrise est rejete, plus besoin du spyware.

----------


## Mais.Ouais

Il me semble que "la ngligence caractrise" concerne la non scurisation de son WIFI plutt que le spyware gouvernemental.

Il n'y a pas plus d'info sur ce fameux spy car pour moi c est lui le pire dans cette loi, en gros on a un flic au sige passager pour prouver qu'on a pas fait d'infraction au code de la route

----------


## Dark Vinci

On voit clairement que le gouvernement a envie de reprendre la main sur le web, cela est il un bien ou un mal. Je vais botter en touche, mais je suis trs curieux de savoir ce qu'ils vont lancer comme process, internet c'est de plus en plus populariser ses 15 dernires annes, le rseau grandi exponentiellement et le nombres d'utilisateurs aussi. Personnellement je ne pense pas du point de vue technique que les ambitions du gouvernement ou devrai je dire des majors soient ralisables. Les techniques voluent trs vite, les moyens et systme de communications voluent aussi, ainsi que les gens qui l'utilise, bref je ne pense pas que se sera la fin du monde, les gouvernements sont dj dpass par leur systme conomique dont-ils ont laiss le contrle aux financiers maintenant ils en sont rduits  mettre des rustines alors pour internet je reste franchement dubitatif. ::roll::

----------


## om

> Personnellement je ne pense pas du point de vue technique que les ambitions du gouvernement ou *devrai je dire des majors* soient ralisables.


Les majors, c'est juste pour Hadopi.
Ce n'est qu'une pierre de l'difice. La prochaine concerne le filtrage des jeux en ligne (ce 7 octobre  l'Assemble).
Ensuite il y aura LOPPSI (notamment l'article 4 pour le filtrage en coeur de rseau par une liste de sites garde secrte fournie par le ministre de l'intrieur).

En Europe, a n'est pas forcment mieux, avec le refus de rengocier les dispositions du Paquet Telecom portant atteinte  la neutralit du rseau, et maintenant avec une recommandation de filtrage et de labellisation.

----------


## Katleen Erna

Le Conseil constitutionnel, qui avait t saisi par les dputs du Parti Socialiste  l'occasion d'un recours demandant la censure de la loi Hadopi 2, vient de rendre sa dcision.

Contrairement  la premire mouture de la loi, Hadopi 1, qu'il avait rejet le 12 juin 2009 ; le Conseil a cette fois-ci dcid d'tre beaucoup plus clment.

La majeure partie du nouveau texte a ainsi t valide, au grand bonheur du gouvernement.

Maigre consolation,  la seule mesure abolie est la possibilit pour les ayants droit de demander des dommages et intrts dans le cadre d'une ordonnance pnale. 

Aussi, dans le rapport dcisionnel rendu par le Conseil (longue de 11 pages) on peut voir qu'il a totalement approuv la quasi-intgralit du texte -dont ses mesures rpressives qui avaient fait grand bruit-. Vont ainsi tre constitutionnellement approuvs les articles faisant rfrence  la suspension de l'abonnement Internet (notamment le fait que l'abonn suspendu doive continuer  le payer) :

 linstauration dune peine complmentaire destine  rprimer les dlits de contrefaon commis au moyen dun service de communication au public en ligne et consistant dans la suspension (...) pour une dure maximale dun an, assortie de linterdiction de souscrire pendant la mme priode un autre contrat (...), ne mconnat pas le principe de ncessit des peines  dclarent les Sages, qui enfoncent encore le clou en rajoutant que cela ne reprsente  ni une peine ni une sanction ayant le caractre dune punition, car cette disposition trouve son fondement dans le fait que linexcution du contrat est imputable  labonn .

La dcision avalise galement le fait que  les autorits judiciaires comptentes apprcieront au cas par cas, comme il leur appartient de le faire, si un supplment denqute ou dinstruction est ncessaire ou si les lments de preuve rassembls par les fonctionnaires et agents chargs de fonctions de police judiciaire suffisent  tablir la culpabilit de la personne mise en cause et permettent, le cas chant, la dtermination de la peine . Gare  vous donc, si vous vous faites pincer  la place du pirate ayant dtourn votre connexion WiFi, et que les reprsentants de la Loi auxquels vous avez  faire sont dans un mauvais jour...

Le Conseil valide aussi le recours  une procdure pnale simplifie, o les faits ne seraient jugs que par un seul magistrat. 

Pire, en totale contradiction avec cela, larticle 495-6-1 du code de procdure pnale prvoit (dans ce cas) que la victime puisse formuler une demande de dommages et intrts. Problme : ceci s'opposerait  lordonnance pnale (qui le Conseil a censure). Il y a donc sur ce sujet une incohrence de taille.

Pour conclure, le Conseil constitutionnel droule le tapis rouge  la peine de deux ans de prison assortie d'une amende de 30.000 euros qui a t dfinie pour punir la personne bannie de la toile coupable d'avoir, malgr l'interdiction, souscris  un nouveau contrat d'abonnement. Cette mesure n'a pas t juge "disproportionne".

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous surpris par ce retournement de veste de la part du Conseil Constitutionnel ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les dispositions de la loi Hadopi 2 soient rellement conformes  notre constitution ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les juges seront suffisamment comptents pour statuer sur les cas d'infractions en lien avec le tlchargement en ligne, qui leurs seront transmis par la Haute Autorit ?

----------


## recon

je sais pas pour les rticents mais cette loi est carrment applicable et NAZ ::aie::  ::aie::  boff tu tlcharges en mettant une grosse poubelle devant ::aie::  le cadet des soucis de cette loi, elle va checker ton Bail (pas besoins d'entrer dans les dtails). De toute faon 2012 c'est pas loin si peut pas attendre exil. ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> je sais pas pour les rticents mais cette loi est carrment applicable et NAZ boff tu tlcharges en mettant une grosse poubelle devant le cadet des soucis de cette loi, elle va checker ton Bail (pas besoins d'entrer dans les dtails). De toute faon 2012 c'est pas loin si peut pas attendre exil.


J'ai rien compris.

NAZ ? poubelle ? bail ?

----------


## Thorna

> Pensez-vous que les dispositios d ela o Hadopi 2 soient rellement conformes  notre constitution ?


Euh, oui... C'st le but du Conseil Constitutionnel de se prononcer  ce sujet. J'ai dans l'ide qu'ils en savent plus que nous sur les textes concerns  ::): 



> Pensez-vous que les juges seront suffisamment comptents pour statuer sur les cas d'infractions en lien avec le tlchargement en ligne, qui leurs seront transmis par la Haute Autorit ?


Dans tout procs il y a un juge, un avocat, un dialogue et, de plus en plus,  l'amricaine, une sorte de marchandage. Alors si le juge lui-mme n'est pas comptent, on peut imaginer que quelqu'un d'autre dans la salle le sera. Et que l'apparente bonne foi ou non du prvenu jouera en sa (d)faveur. Et si a n'est pas le cas, il y aura peut-tre une erreur judiciaire, comme a existe dans tous les domaines de la loi. Ca permettra sans doute  des spcialistes de l'informatique sans boulot et passionns des prtoires de rorienter leur carrire...
Bref, rien de bien nouveau ni extraordinaire, ni _jamais vu_ dans cette loi...

----------


## Lyche

Bon, bah on a plus qu'a dmnager  l'tranger et les laisser tout seuls dans la merde sans aucun informaticien pour faire leur boulot.. on verra bien ce qu'il se passera  ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

Qu'en est-il de la "ngligence caractrise" ?

----------


## Marco46

> Qu'en est-il de la "ngligence caractrise" ?


Elle est bel et bien l mais elle n'est pas dfinie, ce que le Conseil Constitutionnel trouve normal, elle impose de scuriser sa ligne, on ne sait pas comment mais le CC trouve a normal aussi.

En d'autres termes, il te faudra installer un spyware d'une entreprise prive, payant et fonctionnant uniquement sous Windows. 

Si tu l'as install et que tu te dmerdes bien sur ton rseau local tu pourras tlcharger comme un porc sans tre inquit sinon tu pourras tre victime d'une erreur judiciaire.

Vive la France !

----------


## Barsy

> Elle est bel et bien l mais elle n'est pas dfinie, ce que le Conseil Constitutionnel trouve normal, elle impose de scuriser sa ligne, on ne sait pas comment mais le CC trouve a normal aussi.
> 
> En d'autres termes, il te faudra installer un spyware d'une entreprise prive, payant et fonctionnant uniquement sous Windows. 
> 
> Si tu l'as install et que tu te dmerdes bien sur ton rseau local tu pourras tlcharger comme un porc sans tre inquit sinon tu pourras tre victime d'une erreur judiciaire.
> 
> Vive la France !


Finalement, c'est a la licence globale. Sauf qu'au lieu d'aller aux artistes, l'argent ira dans la poche du crateur du logiciel.

----------


## Marco46

Ouai mais a me saoule de devoir installer un poste avec Windows sur mon rseau quip de leur spyware pourri que je vais devoir acheter.

Ca me saoule grave, d'autant que je tlcharge vraiment au compte goutte des fichiers "illgaux".

----------


## recon

> J'ai rien compris.
> 
> NAZ ? poubelle ? bail ?


Bon par Naz je veux dire que la loi elle est nulle
poubelle  c'est une vielle machine que certains membres espres d'aprs mes lectures utiliser pour contourner cette loi en servant de relais  la machine que l'on utilise pour tlcharger. Une technique qui m'a bien fait rire car ces gars semblent tout ignorer de l'adressage tu place mille machines et elles utilisent tous une seule adresse publique ou deux... (ca dpend du contrat que tu  sign avec ton fournisseur). je n'ai jamais vu un particulier qui  deux adresses publiques de sortie on  tous une seul adresse publique de sortie et c'est cette adresse que hadopi va checker pour te coincer meme avec 10M machines dans ta maison c'est pareille tous les modems sont configurs avec l'option overlaps (chevauchement) seule l'utilisation de proxy peut srieusement inquiter cette loi. enfin pour finir 
Bail  ce n'est rien d'autre que le dure de validit de ton adresse IP et elle est de 24h.
Toute mes excuses d'avoir crit un message prcdemment incomprhensible sous le coup de la fatigue et paresse franchement je pouvais pas faire mieux ::mouarf::

----------


## Jidefix

> Bon par Naz je veux dire que la loi elle est nulle
> poubelle  c'est une vielle machine que certains membres espres d'aprs mes lectures utiliser pour contourner cette loi en servant de relais  la machine que l'on utilise pour tlcharger. Une technique qui m'a bien fait rire car ces gars semblent tout ignorer de l'adressage tu place mille machines et elles utilisent tous une seule adresse publique ou deux... (ca dpend du contrat que tu  sign avec ton fournisseur). je n'ai jamais vu un particulier qui  deux adresses publiques de sortie on  tous une seul adresse publique de sortie et c'est cette adresse que hadopi va checker pour te coincer meme avec 10M machines dans ta maison c'est pareille tous les modems sont configurs avec l'option overlaps (chevauchement) seule l'utilisation de proxy peut srieusement inquiter cette loi. enfin pour finir 
> Bail  ce n'est rien d'autre que le dure de validit de ton adresse IP et elle est de 24h.
> Toute mes excuses d'avoir crit un message prcdemment incomprhensible sous le coup de la fatigue et paresse franchement je pouvais pas faire mieux


Non l'ide est d'avoir une deuxime machine bidon pour y installer le programme fourni par les FAI ou autres pour "scuriser" sa ligne. L'ide tant de ne pas installer une vrole de plus sur son vritable ordi. Ca n'a rien  voir avec l'IP.

----------


## Barsy

> poubelle  c'est une vielle machine que certains membres espres d'aprs mes lectures utiliser pour contourner cette loi en servant de relais  la machine que l'on utilise pour tlcharger. Une technique qui m'a bien fait rire car ces gars semblent tout ignorer de l'adressage tu place mille machines et elles utilisent tous une seule adresse publique ou deux... (ca dpend du contrat que tu  sign avec ton fournisseur). je n'ai jamais vu un particulier qui  deux adresses publiques de sortie on  tous une seul adresse publique de sortie et c'est cette adresse que hadopi va checker pour te coincer meme avec 10M machines dans ta maison c'est pareille tous les modems sont configurs avec l'option overlaps (chevauchement) seule l'utilisation de proxy peut srieusement inquiter cette loi. enfin pour finir


Tu n'as pas bien compris. Personne ici n'a parl d'installer une passerelle chez lui pour masquer son IP. Le principe est d'utiliser un ordinateur (ou une VM) sur laquelle tournera le fameux "logiciel de contrle" et qui t'empchera d'tre poursuivi si ton adresse IP tombe dans les mains de la HADOPI.




> Toute mes excuses d'avoir crit un message prcdemment incomprhensible sous le coup de la fatigue et paresse franchement je pouvais pas faire mieux


En fait, il existe ce genre de chose : ".,!?" qui, bien plac dans un message facilite sa comprhension.

----------


## recon

> Non l'ide est d'avoir une deuxime machine bidon pour y installer le programme fourni par les FAI ou autres pour "scuriser" sa ligne. L'ide tant de ne pas installer une vrole de plus sur son vritable ordi. Ca n'a rien  voir avec l'IP.


Ban j'ai pas bien compris la tu installe le prog sur une autre machine ok et tu utilise une autre pour downloader ok super mais dsol hadopi saura mais il ne sauras  peut tre exactement pas ce que t'a tlcharg car t'a install le spyware sur une autre machine. Pour moi le programme c'est comme un deuxime tmoin qui est en aval qui ne fait que confirmer ce qu'en amont hadopi  vu c'est aussi simple que cela.



> Tu n'as pas bien compris. Personne ici n'a parl d'installer une passerelle chez lui pour masquer son IP. Le principe est d'utiliser un ordinateur (ou une VM) sur laquelle tournera le fameux "logiciel de contrle" et qui t'empchera d'tre poursuivi si ton adresse IP tombe dans les mains de la HADOPI.


pourtant y'a bien des gens qui le nuance. De toute facon tant que t'a un  modem tu pourras pas t'echaper 



> En fait, il existe ce genre de chose : ".,!?" qui, bien plac dans un message facilite sa comprhension.


 ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Marco46

> Ban j'ai pas bien compris la tu installe le prog sur une autre machine ok et tu utilise une autre pour downloader ok super mais dsol hadopi saura mais il ne sauras peut tre exactement pas ce que t'a tlcharg car t'a install le spyware sur une autre machine. Pour moi le programme c'est comme un deuxime tmoin qui est en aval qui ne fait que confirmer ce qu'en amont hadopi  vu c'est aussi simple que cela.


Tu n'as pas compris.

Hadopi ne te sanctionne pas parce que tu tlcharges illgalement.
Hadopi te sanctionne parce que ta connexion tlcharges des contenus supposs illgaux et que du coup tu n'as pas scuris ta ligne avec les moyens de scurisation valids par l'Hadopi.

En clair, *c'est le dfaut de scurisation de la ligne qui est sanctionn*. *Pas le tlchargement.*

Si les moyens de scurisation valids par l'Hadopi sont installs sur ton rseau, selon leur logique, tu ne peux pas avoir pirat, donc c'est une erreur donc tu es innocent.

Si tu n'as pas install leurs moyens de scurisation, tu es considr comme tant un dangereux irresponsable qui ne sait pas scuriser sa ligne, donc tu es coupable.

C'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Tu n'as pas compris.
> 
> Hadopi ne te sanctionne pas parce que tu tlcharges illgalement.
> Hadopi te sanctionne parce que ta connexion tlcharges des contenus supposs illgaux et que du coup tu n'as pas scuris ta ligne avec les moyens de scurisation valids par l'Hadopi.
> 
> En clair, *c'est le dfaut de scurisation de la ligne qui est sanctionn*. *Pas le tlchargement.*
> 
> Si les moyens de scurisation valids par l'Hadopi sont installs sur ton rseau, selon leur logique, tu ne peux pas avoir pirat, donc c'est une erreur donc tu es innocent.
> 
> ...


Pas si simple que a (en tout cas j'ai du mal ).

1- Je ne vois pas comment un soft peut empcher de tlcharger des contenus illgaux, il y aura toujours un moyen de contournement. Au mieux il peut essayer de protger un pc lambda contre des intrusions qui eux voudraient tlcharger des trucs. 
2- A part en perquisitionnant le pc (ou box ?) comment peuvent-il s'avoir qu'il est install et intgre ? Le but d'Hadopi est de punir massivement non ?

En gros le gouvernement vous demande de brider votre voiture (vous-mme)et du moment qu'elle est flashe par un radar automatique, le propritaire est fautif ? (mme en cas de vol ou prt)

A vous lire j'ai l'impression que ce systme n'est fait uniquement que pour faire peur aux non initis (gamins de 10 ans et papa dcouvrant l'informatique) qui tlchargent 3 albums par mois. Mais  ce moment l, ils auraient pu continuer  faire des procs pour l'exemple et les relayer dans la presse. Plus rapide, moins onreux et tout aussi efficace si ce n'est plus.

----------


## gege2061

> 1- Je ne vois pas comment un soft peut empcher de tlcharger des contenus illgaux, il y aura toujours un moyen de contournement. Au mieux il peut essayer de protger un pc lambda contre des intrusions qui eux voudraient tlcharger des trucs. 
> 2- A part en perquisitionnant le pc (ou box ?) comment peuvent-il s'avoir qu'il est install et intgre ? Le but d'Hadopi est de punir massivement non ?


A ma connaissance, on ne sais rien du mouchard, si ce n'est qu'il est indispensable pour prouver son innocence. Je ne pense pas qu'il bloquera le tlchargement illgal, simplement qu'il archive l'activit du PC et en cas de piratage du rseau wifi, permet de prouver que votre ordinateur y est pour rien.

C'est vague ? Et encore j'ai largement extrapol  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Et ce PourriCiel, qui est-ce qui va nous le vendre ? Notre FAI ? Il va tre obligatoire ? Ou faut se dbrouiller pour le trouver dans les superettes du coin ?

Je me demande comment, le prsum coupable peut tre constitutionnellement valide ! Faudra qu'on m'explique !  ::?:

----------


## gege2061

> Et ce PourriCiel, qui est-ce qui va nous le vendre ? Notre FAI ? Il va tre obligatoire ? Ou faut se dbrouiller pour le trouver dans les superettes du coin ?





> La Haute Autorit tablit la liste de moyens de scurisation regards comme efficaces pour prvenir les manquements  l'obligation mentionne  l'article L. 336-3.


D'aprs un article il s'agit bien d'un logiciel de filtrage labellis Hadopi.

----------


## recon

> Tu n'as pas compris.
> 
> Hadopi ne te sanctionne pas parce que tu tlcharges illgalement.
> Hadopi te sanctionne parce que ta connexion tlcharges des contenus supposs illgaux et que du coup tu n'as pas scuris ta ligne avec les moyens de scurisation valids par l'Hadopi.
> 
> En clair, *c'est le dfaut de scurisation de la ligne qui est sanctionn*. *Pas le tlchargement.*
> 
> Si les moyens de scurisation valids par l'Hadopi sont installs sur ton rseau, selon leur logique, tu ne peux pas avoir pirat, donc c'est une erreur donc tu es innocent.
> 
> ...


si j'ai compris et je crains que tu comprends pas bien ce que je dit j'ai dit que le soft en meme temps que scuriser selon leur dire va envoyer plein d'info perso  leurs serveurs de toute faon pas besoins de 10M pc avec un pare-feu il est priv de sortir  ::mrgreen:: .
Revenant sur hadopi j'ai dit que le moyens qu'ils utiliseront sera  de checker parmis les fichiers tlchargs si rellement ils sont reconnus comme protgs si oui alors t'es partiellement cuit car  partir d'une trame IP tu est  nu  ::aie::  Si tu tlcharges comme un fou , que tu frquentes les sites warez tu augmentes encore ta chance de gagner la tombola. De toute faon je ne vois pas comment un soft pourrais empcher de me faire cracker mon wpa 2. 
la soluce c'est contester ils essaient de nous intimider mais devant le juge (j'espre que parmi nous personne ne sera confront  cela) faut contester moi perso je vais tout mettre sur le dos de ma petite sur de 8 ans  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## MadCat34

Que se passerait-il si une personne tlcharge sur son PC, mais dans une machine virtuelle (avec VMWare ou VirtualPC) et que le soft Hadopi est install sur la machine physique?

Ou mieux, que la personne tlcharge et que le soft HADOPI soit install sur une machine virtuelle ?

Ou que le soft soit install sur un desktop et ke le telechargement sur fasse par le Wifi, avec un portable par exemple ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Que se passerait-il si une personne tlcharge sur son PC, mais dans une machine virtuelle (avec VMWare ou VirtualPC) et que le soft Hadopi est install sur la machine physique?
> 
> Ou mieux, que la personne tlcharge et que le soft HADOPI soit install sur une machine virtuelle ?


Personne ne sait justement !

----------


## recon

> Que se passerait-il si une personne tlcharge sur son PC, mais dans une machine virtuelle (avec VMWare ou VirtualPC) et que le soft Hadopi est install sur la machine physique?
> 
> Ou mieux, que la personne tlcharge et que le soft HADOPI soit install sur une machine virtuelle ?


c'est pas le soft d'hadopi qui te chope lui son rle d'aprs le pare feu d'open office  ::mouarf::  permet de scuriser ta ligne et de clamer en cas de piratage ton innocence. mme avec une Machine virtuelle tu passe pas inaperue car pour se connecter il va falloir qu'il utilise la NAT donc en l'occurrence il sort avec ton adresse publique c'est du pareil au mme. ce sont organismes dites privs qui se charge de coincer les gens avec leur IP et ensuite ils (ces orga priv) vont filer tout droit chez ton FAI afin de t'identifier ban comme les adresses IP changent tout les H24 et ils le savent ils vont jouer sur le Bail.

----------


## Mdinoc

> c'est pas le soft d'hadopi qui te chope lui son rle d'aprs le pare feu d'open office  permet de scuriser ta ligne et de clamer en cas de piratage ton innocence. mme avec une Machine virtuelle tu passe pas inaperue car pour se connecter il va falloir qu'il utilise la NAT donc en l'occurrence il sort avec ton adresse publique c'est du pareil au mme.


Justement: Le spyware tourne isol sur une machine virtuelle, derrire un pare-feu, avec pour seul lien vers l'extrieur son "port" spcial HADOPI.
Donc, il signale  HADOPI, avec ton adresse publique, que tu ne fais rien de mal.
L o c'est intressant, c'est que tu peux tout--fait l'empcher de sniffer les _autres_ PC, qui tlchargent pourtant.

Donc, tu as le logiciel spyware qui surveille un seul PC, mais annonce firement l'innocence de toute ton adresse IP publique.

----------


## Lyche

> Justement: Le spyware tourne isol sur une machine virtuelle, derrire un pare-feu, avec pour seul lien vers l'extrieur son "port" spcial HADOPI.
> Donc, il signale  HADOPI, avec ton adresse publique, que tu ne fais rien de mal.
> L o c'est intressant, c'est que tu peux tout--fait l'empcher de sniffer les _autres_ PC, qui tlchargent pourtant.
> 
> Donc, tu as le logiciel spyware qui surveille un seul PC, mais annonce firement l'innocence de toute ton adresse IP publique.


Mais a, ce sont encore des hypothse, on ne sait pas comment sera dvelopp le spy.. on ne sait pas quelles seront ses limites, de plus, parler en permanence des solutions pour contourner le problme, permettra justement aux dveloppeurs de les limiter en trifouillant sur le net.

----------


## recon

> Justement: Le spyware tourne isol sur une machine virtuelle, derrire un pare-feu, avec pour seul lien vers l'extrieur son "port" spcial HADOPI.
> Donc, il signale  HADOPI, avec ton adresse publique, que tu ne fais rien de mal.
> L o c'est intressant, c'est que tu peux tout--fait l'empcher de sniffer les _autres_ PC, qui tlchargent pourtant.
> 
> Donc, tu as le logiciel spyware qui surveille un seul PC, mais annonce firement l'innocence de toute ton adresse IP publique.


oui c'est vrai que je l'avait pas analys sous cet angle tu tlcharge au max et aprs quand  ils vont te choper tu sors ton avocat c'est a dire le soft install sur une poubelle( pentium 1) et lui se charge de clamer ton innocence super en tous cas. Mais j'ai de srieux doutes quant  l'efficacit de cette mthode.

----------


## recon

> Mais a, ce sont encore des hypothse, on ne sait pas comment sera dvelopp le spy.. on ne sait pas quelles seront ses limites, de plus, parler en permanence des solutions pour contourner le problme, permettra justement aux dveloppeurs de les limiter en trifouillant sur le net.


tant que le spy ne fouille pas dans mon modem je suis rassur  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> si j'ai compris et je crains que tu comprends pas bien ce que je dit *(1)j'ai dit que le soft en meme temps que scuriser selon leur dire va envoyer plein d'info perso  leurs serveurs de toute faon pas besoins de 10M pc avec un pare-feu il est priv de sortir .*
> Revenant sur hadopi *(2)j'ai dit que le moyens qu'ils utiliseront sera  de checker parmis les fichiers tlchargs si rellement ils sont reconnus comme protgs si oui alors t'es partiellement cuit car  partir d'une trame IP tu est  nu*  Si tu tlcharges comme un fou , que tu frquentes les sites warez tu augmentes encore ta chance de gagner la tombola. De toute faon je ne vois pas comment un soft pourrais empcher de me faire cracker mon wpa 2. 
> la soluce c'est contester ils essaient de nous intimider mais devant le juge (j'espre que parmi nous personne ne sera confront  cela) faut contester moi perso je vais tout mettre sur le dos de ma petite sur de 8 ans


1/ si le soft est dans une machine virtuelle ou sur un PC poubelle qui ne sert qu' a, faudra m'expliquer comment il pourra voir qu'un autre PC sur ton rseau local tlcharge ! ---> Pas possible.

Donc  partir de ce soft, tout ce qu'ils pourront voir c'est que le PC sur lequel est install le soft ne pirate pas, et encore (cf point 2).

Ils n'ont pas compris ni intgr dans leur loi toute pourri le concept de NAT.

C'est dbile mais c'est comme a.

Au niveau du firewall, le but n'est pas de bloquer le logiciel espion puisqu'il est cens communiquer avec un serveur pour dire "je suis activ".
Si tu l'installes pour montrer patte blanche et que derrire tu le bloques avec ton firewall a ne sert  rien.

2/ Une trame ne suffit pas. Il faut la totalit du fichier tlcharg (ou upload), le hasher (md5 ou sha1 par ex) et ensuite comparer le hash avec un fichier faisant le lien entre hash et oeuvre.

Autant dire que c'est (trs) facilement contournable.

L'autre option tant d'avoir un contrle humain, c'est  dire ils rcuprent le fichier et constatent de visu que le fichier est bien sous droit d'auteur. Ce qui n'est matriellement pas possible.




> Et ce PourriCiel, qui est-ce qui va nous le vendre ? Notre FAI ? Il va tre obligatoire ? Ou faut se dbrouiller pour le trouver dans les superettes du coin ?


Pendant les dbats  l'Assemble ils ont expliqu que comme un nouveau march allait se crer de fait (le logiciel filtrant/scurisateur) ils faisaient confiance aux oprateurs privs (FAIs, diteurs de logiciels, etc ...) pour proposer des solutions.
L'interoprabilit n'est pas requise, donc logiquement ce logiciel ne sera dispo que sous Windows, et il ne sera pas gratuit puisque fourni par des oprateurs privs.

Je me demande aussi encore comment une telle chose peut tre lgale.

----------


## recon

> 1/ si le soft est dans une machine virtuelle ou sur un PC poubelle qui ne sert qu' a, faudra m'expliquer comment il pourra voir qu'un autre PC sur ton rseau local tlcharge ! ---> Pas possible.


j'ai jamais mentionn qu'il verra les autres pc de mon LAN t'a du le lire aupres d'un autre. Ou tu a peut etre mal compris ce que j'ai expliqu. A moins que sur la machine auquel ce soft est install soit un serveur c'est la seul faon pour qu'il sache le nombre de pc connects. 



> Donc  partir de ce soft, tout ce qu'ils pourront voir c'est que le PC sur lequel est install le soft ne pirate pas, et encore (cf point 2).
> 
> Ils n'ont pas compris ni intgr dans leur loi toute pourri le concept de NAT.
> 
> C'est dbile mais c'est comme a.


 bien dit mais ne les sous estimes pas de toute faon ce sont de grands ou petits( sur cela faut pas compter ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: ) ingnieurs qui feront le sale boulot.



> Au niveau du firewall, le but n'est pas de bloquer le logiciel espion puisqu'il est cens communiquer avec un serveur pour dire "je suis activ".
> Si tu l'installes pour montrer patte blanche et que derrire tu le bloques avec ton firewall a ne sert  rien.


 Bon de toute faon je vais essayer de trouver le moyen pour qu'il se signale ( bonjour) sans pour autant collecter mon activit sur internet( y'a plus aucun respect de la vie prive et j'espre qu'a l'installation il ne va pas me brandir la fameuse dclaration de confidentialit  ::furieux:: )



> 2/ Une trame ne suffit pas. Il faut la totalit du fichier tlcharg (ou upload), le hasher (md5 ou sha1 par ex) et ensuite comparer le hash avec un fichier faisant le lien entre hash et oeuvre.


la tu m'a pas bien compris une trame IP c'est juste pour t'identifier( ta machine) sur le rseau pas pour identifier le fichier 



> L'autre option tant d'avoir un contrle humain, c'est  dire ils rcuprent le fichier et constatent de visu que le fichier est bien sous droit d'auteur. Ce qui n'est matriellement pas possible.


 peut etre ils ont une base de donnes o est catalogu tous les infos relatives aux uvres protges et que je sais pas peut tre comme les moteurs de recherches se chargeras de faire le cheksum (de toute faon cette ide n'est pas claire dans ma tte juste une hypothse)    



> Pendant les dbats  l'Assemble ils ont expliqu que comme un nouveau march allait se crer de fait (le logiciel filtrant/scurisateur) ils faisaient confiance aux oprateurs privs (FAIs, diteurs de logiciels, etc ...) pour proposer des solutions.
> L'interoprabilit n'est pas requise, donc logiquement ce logiciel ne sera dispo que sous Windows, et il ne sera pas gratuit puisque fourni par des oprateurs privs.
> Je me demande aussi encore comment une telle chose peut tre lgale.


y'a rien de lgale je sais pas ou est l'UE dans tous a ??

----------


## Matthieu2000

En gnral, on pirate le wifi et non le pc de prfrence la nuit... Comment peut on prouver nos dire si le pc est teint (information pour les UMPistes : le logiciel spy ne marche pas sans tectricit ) ?

----------


## Invit1

Bonjour,

Je suis autant que je le peux et en fonction de mes maigres connaissance...

Mais il reste une question que j'ai du mal  saisir :

Bien sur, en cas de soucis, il est possible  travers des revu de montrer comment pirater une connection wifi (ce qui  dj t fait) et montrer ainsi des doutes srieux quand  la culpabilit du prsum copieur

Bien sur, il est possible d'accuser sa petite soeur de 8 ans pour se prmunir de toute condamnation. Mais les parents ne sont-ils pas coupables de copiages de film autres que candy, et autre... (restons sur terre)

Dans le cas du PC teint, pourquoi laisser le wifi allum ?
De mme, Un PC sur un bureau, une connection wifi est-il absolument indispensable ?

Dans le cas de l'utilisation d'un PC portable, je ne pense pas que le portable soit  ce point utilis avec une connection wifi ?

Je ne suis pas pour la loi hadopi, quelque soit sa version car  travers cette loi, c'est crer une jurisprudence quant aux pertes de liberts et d'expression du citoyen

Ceci dit, je reste surpris que l'on entende pas parler de la responsabilit des copieurs invtrs qui permettent justement aux politiciens de pondre des lois de la sortes ?

Pourquoi copier, pirater un MS Office alors qu'il existe OpenOffice ?
Pourquoi pirater autant de musique, de film alors que le temps de le voir semblent suprieur au temps disponible ?

Une location peut tre plus souple est plus simple non ?

Toute cette lutte, que je comprends et que j'approuve donne par moment l'impression de protger les malfrat du net. Dommage

Je reste plus que septique quant  la mise en place de cette loi et j'en rigole d'avance d'imaginer une mm avec son pp (avec tout l respect que j'ai pour eux) condamns pour piratage de rap, slam et autres hard rock du fait de l'utilisation frauduleuse de laue connection wifi...

Voilou

Conclusion : le piratage c'est idiot car pour les soft, d'autre libre et lgaux existent. Quant aux films, ben est-ce vraiment indispensable ?

Couik

----------


## VSEB33

Une question.

Leur soft espion qu'on sera oblig d'installer, demande d'avoir windows ? exacte?
et si on a pas du tout envie d'installer windows, est on obliger de prendre aussi windows, juste parce qu'il est obligatoire d'avoir leur m$$rde de soft ? 

car autant passer sous Linux, non ? ou l'OS google. non?

----------


## Skyounet

> Une question.
> 
> Leur soft espion qu'on sera oblig d'installer, demande d'avoir windows ? exacte?
> et si on a pas du tout envie d'installer windows, est on obliger de prendre aussi windows, juste parce qu'il est obligatoire d'avoir leur m$$rde de soft ? 
> 
> car autant passer sous Linux, non ? ou l'OS google. non?


Non tu l'installes pas et si tu te fais prendre  tlcharger ben c'est tant pis pour ta pomme.

----------


## recon

vente lie mon gars

----------


## kain_tn

> Etes-vous surpris par ce retournement de veste de la part du Conseil Constitutionnel ?


Surpris, non. Du, oui. On savait que les dputs ne reprsentent plus le peuple franais mais quelques vieux mafieux et le petit nain. On sait maintenant que c'est au tour des "Sages" (plus si sages que a) de cder  la pression des lobbies...
Quand je pense au sang vers lors de la rvolution au nom de la libert, et que je vois ce que l'on en a fait aujourd'hui, je me dit que la Rpublique est bien morte et enterre...  ::calim2:: 




> Pensez-vous que les dispositions de la loi Hadopi 2 soient rellement conformes  notre constitution ?


Je pense que ce n'est pas la question. Lorsque qu'il y a de l'argent en jeu, comme on a pu le voir une fois de plus, tout est conforme  notre belle constitution...




> Pensez-vous que les juges seront suffisamment comptents pour statuer sur les cas d'infractions en lien avec le tlchargement en ligne, qui leur seront transmis par la Haute Autorit ?


Je me demande surtout si ils seront sujets eux aussi  des pressions ou si on les laissera faire leur boulot proprement.

----------


## Skyounet

> vente lie mon gars


Vendre un logiciel qui fonctionne seulement sur Windows c'est pas du tout de la vente lie hein.

----------


## recon

> Vendre un logiciel qui fonctionne seulement sur Windows c'est pas du tout de la vente lie hein.


dans d'autre cas je suis d'accord mais ici je persiste que c'est bien vente lie puisque l'acquisition dudit logiciel est une obligation. alors toujours pas convaincu ? ::mouarf::

----------


## recon

> Surpris, non. Du, oui. On savait que les dputs ne reprsentent plus le peuple franais mais quelques vieux mafieux et le petit nain. On sait maintenant que c'est au tour des "Sages" (plus si sages que a) de cder  la pression des lobbies...
> Quand je pense au sang vers lors de la rvolution au nom de la libert, et que je vois ce que l'on en a fait aujourd'hui, je me dit que la Rpublique est bien morte et enterre...


volution technologie oblige et puis mon gars en cette priode de vache maigre (la crise) toute loi qui permet de gagner du bl passe (faut pas que les maisons de disque ou cinmatographique ferme).   ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> dans d'autre cas je suis d'accord mais ici je persiste que c'est bien vente lie puisque l'acquisition dudit logiciel est une obligation. alors toujours pas convaincu ?


Oui et non.
L'achat et l'installation du logiciel n'est pas obligatoire, seulement si tu veux prouver ton innocence il te faut le logiciel.

Mais je suis d'accord que c'est n'importe quoi. Leur mouchard ne devrait mme pas exister.

En tout cas j'ai hte de voir la premire version pour qu'il soit dcortiquer par des bidouilleurs !

----------


## recon

> Oui et non.
> L'achat et l'installation du logiciel n'est pas obligatoire, seulement si tu veux prouver ton innocence il te faut le logiciel.


ok l'achat et l'instal n'est pas obligatoire mais si tu te fais zapper ta connexion alors tu croupis en prison (chantage inside) sinon paies notre joli soft avec le joli windows qui va avec et t'es immunis ::mouarf::  (on est o la ? bien sur dans un pays de droit ::aie:: ) 

sinon t'as du juste le mouchard ce n'est que de la m**de

----------


## Skyounet

> ok l'achat et l'instal n'est pas obligatoire mais si tu te fais zapper ta connexion alors tu croupis en prison (chantage inside) sinon paies notre joli soft avec le joli windows qui va avec et t'es immunis (on est o la ? bien sur dans un pays de droit)


Oui mais non.
Le but du jeu c'est de plus tlcharger.
Que tu ais le mouchard ou pas, si tu tlcharges pas tu risques rien.
Il ne faut (normalement) pas voir ce mouchard comme un permis de tlcharger.

Si tu tlcharges pas tu peux tre sous Windows, Linux ou n'importe quoi d'autre tu ne risques rien du tout (sauf si tu te fais pirat ta connexion Wifi mais c'est une autre histoire).

----------


## Rayek

Moi, j'aimerai savoir qu'elle est la valeur lgale des informations fournis par une socit prive qui va filer des donnes (liste d'ip) aux juges sans qu'ils n'y aient de surveillance de ces derniers (la  boite prive, hein ^^) ?

Qui nous dit qu'ils vont pas sortir une liste de 10k ip par an, au pif ?  ::roll:: 





> Dans le cas du PC teint, pourquoi laisser le wifi allum ?
> De mme, Un PC sur un bureau, une connexion wifi est-il absolument indispensable ?


Chez moi, j'ai 1 PSP, 1 PS3, 1 PC portable, 2 PC de bureau et je me vois mal avec des cbles de partout.
Puis on va pas s'amuser  dbrancher la box tous les soirs.


[Dans un futur proche]
- Bonjour, Police nationnale !! monsieur, vous devez des droits  la sacem
- Hein ? pourquoi donc ?
- Vous rouliez fentre ouverte en coutant de la musique et vous en fesiez donc profiter les autres
- ...
[/dans un futur proche]

----------


## fnobb

> Puis on va pas s'amuser  dbrancher la box tous les soirs.


+1 

En plus, avec les offres triples play, le tlphone est li  la box.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> +1 
> 
> En plus, avec les offres triples play, le tlphone est li  la box.


+1 

Moi, je n'teins jamais la BOX sauf pendant les vacances !

Une question, si le piratage  lieu alors que les PC sont teins, est-ce qu'on est quand mme coupable ?

----------


## VSEB33

Et est ce que le logiciel spy vas faire la distinction entre fichiers illgales, et fichier qu'on peut tlcharge librement (exemple con pour les jeunes, le donjon de naheulbeuk, reflets d'acide etc...), mme si ces fichiers sont sur torrents.


Ya moyen que cette lois soit dissoute  la fin du mandat ?
Petite video afin de se marrer un peu, malheuresement.

Je pense aux malheureux petits tudiant qui djo essaye de survivre  la fin du mois, et ont est oblig de payer un logiciel espion pour prouver son innoncence... soit, parfois je suis fire de pas tre franais, on doit bien tre critiquer partout dans le monde avec cette affaire....

----------


## Lyche

> +1 
> 
> En plus, avec les offres triples play, le tlphone est li  la box.


En mme temps, la nuit a te sert pas, le matin en te levant c'est pas la premire chose que tu utilises et quand c'est teint, a consomme pas d'lctricit.
Un geste "colo", qui va conomiser sur la facture d'lectricit. J'en connais beaucoup qui le font, (je le fais pas j'ai pas encore de connexion chez moi  ::aie:: )

----------


## fnobb

> En mme temps, la nuit a te sert pas, le matin en te levant c'est pas la premire chose que tu utilises et quand c'est teint, a consomme pas d'lctricit.
> Un geste "colo", qui va conomiser sur la facture d'lectricit. J'en connais beaucoup qui le font, (je le fais pas j'ai pas encore de connexion chez moi )


Je suis dsol, mais :

- ok, j'teins la tl (cela ne sert  rien quand je dors )
- Non !, je laisse la box allume avec le tlphone, car on peut essayer de me joindre la nuit en cas de problme (familiaux, ou autres)

Je n'teins la box que quand je part en vacances (l effectivement cela ne sert  rien car de toute faon il n'y a personne pour rpondre).

----------


## VSEB33

> - Non !, je laisse la box allume avec le tlphone, car on peut essayer de me joindre la nuit en cas de problme (familiaux, ou autres)


Idem pour ceux qui bosse, et que leur boulot leur rappel pour faire des heures supp, ou encore juste pour avoir le tlphone.

Je me rappelle vite fait, d'un oprateur qui avait coup la ligne d'un patient qui attendait une greffe du coeur je crois, et bien le coeur pass sous le nez.  c'est dommage... 

a vas nous faire chre a :
- fixe : 30  /mois
- internet : 30  /mois
- tlphone portable, ben oui quand on a plus de fixe, on utilise le portable : > 29,99 
- logiciel espion : $$$$$/mois....
- windows !! : allez 200 

combien le smic ?
combien les bourses pour tudiant ? suffit qu'on est un loyer  400  pour tre grave dans la m*rde.

et mme pour l'ducation, faire des recherches, faire ces devoirs, faire des projets ou n'importe quoi, rechercher du boulot suffit qu'on soit coincer pour qu'on soit grave pnaliser.

autant se prendre une seedbox, ou quitter l'europe !

----------


## Lyche

il est vrai que vous n'avez pas de tlphone portable pour tre join  ::roll::  C'est pas un peu hypocrite ce que vous me dites l?

----------


## Mdinoc

Le portable coute plus cher  appeler, et on ne le donne pas forcment aux mmes personnes que celles  qui on donne le fixe...

----------


## Lyche

tss, vous me faites rire l. Tout a pour ne pas perdre votre petit confort de votre tlphone durant le nuit. Mais j'avais oubli, vous tes des ministres de haute importance, et il est important que vous puissiez tre joint durant la nuit pour aller rparer une situation catastrophique au Darfour..

Plus srieusement, si personne n'y met du sien, les choses ne bougent pas  ::roll::  mais je me rend compte  quel point le changement fait peur et l'hypocrisie est un bon moyen de l'affronter.

----------


## VSEB33

Le soucis n'est pas d'avoir un confort la nuit, mais plus d'avoir un tlphone pour appeler si on a besoin de quelque chose. 

Je parle principalement des tudiants, qui doivent rechercher qui doivent rechercher des emplois, des stages, une cole et mme un logement. cetes, sans doute qu'ils ne tlchargent pas, mais bon... si d'un cot on a la ligne coup, et de l'autre on doit rajouter du crdit au portable afin d'appeller, vive le hors forfait.

donc, il suffit qu'on est malheureusement besoin d'appeler vers un fixe avec le portable pour craquer encore plus d'argent.

Par exemple, chaque matin je dois rendre compte et faire un reporting de se que j'ai fait au boulot. Dehors, j'ai que le portable et pas de fixe, je me reviens mme  la fin du mois d'envoyer des sms  mon patron parce que j'ai PAS envie que mon salaire passe dans les communications ! ::):

----------


## Lyche

> disons que certains essaye de faire des conomies un peu partout, d'accord, non?
> 
> donc, il suffit qu'on est malheureusement besoin d'appeler vers un fixe avec le portable pour craquer encore plus d'argent.
> 
> Par exemple, chaque matin je dois rendre compte et faire un reporting de se que j'ai fait au boulot. Dehors, j'ai que le portable et pas de fixe, je me reviens mme  la fin du mois d'envoyer des sms  mon patron parce que j'ai PAS envie que mon salaire passe dans les communications !


Et bien tu rebranches ta box au petit matin et tu as conomis l'lctricit toute la nuit, si c'est pas beau a dit donc, tu mles l'utile (moins d'lectricit)  l'agrable (facture edf en baisse) Roh si c'est pas beau la vie !

----------


## fnobb

> il est vrai que vous n'avez pas de tlphone portable pour tre join  C'est pas un peu hypocrite ce que vous me dites l?


Alors autant pas avoir de box. Avec la 3G+, les tlphones portables font maintenant tl et permettent d'accder  internet !

----------


## Mdinoc

> tss, vous me faites rire l. Tout a pour ne pas perdre votre petit confort de votre tlphone durant le nuit. Mais j'avais oubli, vous tes des ministres de haute importance, et il est important que vous puissiez tre joint durant la nuit pour aller rparer une situation catastrophique au Darfour..


Non, mais j'ai une grand-mre  la sant vacillante,  moins d'une heure de voiture de chez mes parents... ::roll::

----------


## fnobb

> Et bien tu rebranches ta box au petit matin et tu as conomis l'lctricit toute la nuit, si c'est pas beau a dit donc, tu mles l'utile (moins d'lectricit)  l'agrable (facture edf en baisse) Roh si c'est pas beau la vie !


la nuit tu coupe ton disjoncteur  ::calim2:: ?

----------


## Lyche

> Alors autant pas avoir de box. Avec la 3G+, les tlphones portables font maintenant tl et permettent d'accder  internet !


C'est bizarre, chez moi j'ai pas de box, juste un tlphone qui me sert de modem, pas de tl et je coupe tous mes appareils lectriques qui ne me servent pas et ne les allumes que lorsque j'en ai besoin. La vie est faite de choix, j'ai fais le choix de me contraindre  certains petits efforts (que malheureusement peu de monde font mais je ne pers pas espoir, un jour a portera ses fruits). Je pers un peu en confort et en qualit de vie pour le simple fait que je ne suis pas seul sur cette terre et que si personne n'y met du sien les choses ne changeront pas. Et c'est pareil pour le piratage, pour conomiser 15 on pirate des cd, alors qu'en acceptant un petit sacrifice de confort on peut conomiser pour se les payer.
Mais bon, chacun ses choix et sa croix. Je trouve cependant regrettable de sortir des arguments aussi bidon pour justifier de ne pas vouloir changer ne serais-ce qu'un peu ses habitudes et de son "confort"

Edit : Non, j'ai un frigot, mais c'est la seule chose qui est allume chez moi, le chauffage tourne 2h le soir quand je rentre puis je le coupe quand la pice est chauffe et je n'ouvre pas les fentres une fois que la pice est chaude.
Edit2 : Tu as besoin de couper ton disjoncteur pour dbrancher ta box? change d'appartement l'lectricit est mal foutue...
Edit3 : J'ai une grand mre de 86ans, c'est la seule qui me reste et je sais que si besoin est, mes parents n'hsiteront pas  m'appeler sur mon portable,  dpenser 20cts de plus pour me prvenir.

----------


## VSEB33

C'est pas une quetsion d'lectricit ou pas.

mais c'est avoir le tlphone, et le modem spar.
comme avant il me semble France Telecom + Internet. se qui fais 60  pour aujourdhui uniquement 30  pour Tlvision + Internet + Telephone ILLIMITE, et avec 100 Mega/s 

est ce qu'on a rellement besoin de 100 Mega/s pour surfer sur le net, et ouvrir de simple page qui demande pas grand choses comme connexion...

donc faut voir 512k/s suffit largement pour la vie de tout les jours, on avait pas  nous mettre de bon dbit pour ensuite.... nous la couper.

mais tous les moyens sont bon pour contourner Hadopi, aujourd'hui des dizaines de CD contenant Windows 7 sont passs au lyce... alors se qui se passe en dehors, faudrais aussi interdir la vente de graveur mais aussi de CD et DVD vierge...

----------


## Invit1

> C'est pas une quetsion d'lectricit ou pas.
> 
> mais c'est avoir le tlphone, et le modem spar.
> comme avant il me semble France Telecom + Internet. se qui fais 60  pour aujourdhui uniquement 30  pour Tlvision + Internet + Telephone ILLIMITE, et avec 100 Mega/s 
> 
> est ce qu'on a rellement besoin de 100 Mega/s pour surfer sur le net, et ouvrir de simple page qui demande pas grand choses comme connexion...
> 
> donc faut voir 512k/s suffit largement pour la vie de tout les jours, on avait pas  nous mettre de bon dbit pour ensuite.... nous la couper.
> 
> mais tous les moyens sont bon pour contourner Hadopi, aujourd'hui des dizaines de CD contenant Windows 7 sont passs au lyce... alors se qui se passe en dehors, faudrais aussi interdir la vente de graveur mais aussi de CD et DVD vierge...


+1000

Bonjour,

Je comprends bien toutes les raisons qui poussent  laisser le wifi, mais pas les consoles de jeux... A moins d'y jouer  tous en mme temps et 24h/24  ::P: 

Quant aux box et le cas de tlphone voip.

Sachant que le wifi est facilement dtournable, pourquoi s'imposer des risques alors que dsactiver le wifi sur les box, brancher une base wifi qui elle peut-tre teinte quand on n'utilise pas le PC.

Je me doute du "bricolage" mais il y a des choix  faire. Du moins je pense que tant que le wifi fait croire  une pseudo protection via le wep, le wap quelque soit la version, dissocier ce mode de communication permet de limiter les risques puisque que cela permettrait d'teindre le wifi sans teindre la box.

Je suis certainement utopiste, je suis prt  le reconnaitre  ::P: 

Un ami ne mets que 5 minutes pour se connecter sur une connection wifi et sans avoir de connaissances en la matire car la documentation et les logiciels pour cela existent et sont  la port de n'importe qui...

Question : Doit-on accuser les fournisseurs de box de complicit par ignorance volontaire de ces problmatiques alors qu'ils sont utilisateurs/concepteurs de ces systmes.

En gros : Qui est coupable ?

- L'utilisateur final pour son manque de connaissance pour se protger ? ("je n'teins jamais ma box" par exemple)
- Le fournisseur de cette technologie qui ne fait rien pour protger ses clients et donnant mme des moyens de le faire ?
- Nous mme acceptant de taire le piratage au  nom d'une pseudo libert au dtriment de celle des ayant-droits ?
- Ralentir la vitesse de communication peut-ter aussi un frein au piratage... 20 Mo/s... Utilise ?
- L'achats de packy de 600 DVD ? heu... la raison d'une telle quantit pour un particulier ?

La discussion de la loi sans parler plus gnralement du mode d'utilisation, de la conception mme et de sa mise en place et mme des site hors warez de piratage comme thepiratebay qui au nom d'une idologie autorise chacun de prendre des programmes, films, musiques et autres en omettant de penser aux auteurs (qui peut tre l'un de vous)

Je pense que le dbat n'est pas dans la bonne orientation...

En effet, parler de libert et nier le piratage, c'est donner des argument de poids  hadopi.

D'une manire ou d'une autre, par notre faon de lutter sans parler des contrevenants est une faon indirecte de nous rendre coupable ou au moins complice.

Je suis absolument contre le piratage, mais je ne suis pas un pro-payant, ni un pro-libre. Je choisis ce que je souhaite et je paye volontiers ce qui me sert rellement et prends librement ce qui est libre.

Pourquoi tlcharger illgalement MS Office alors que OpenOffice reste de bonne facture et libre ?
Pourquoi tlcharger le dernier CS alors que pour la plupart, The Gimp est suffisant ,

L'impunit du tlchargement  tout va doit disparaitre  mon sens... Hadopi est une mauvaise mthode, mais il en fallait bien une mme si je ne veux pas de cette loi mal faite.

En conclusion, arrtons de nous cacher quant  nos mauvaises (enfin pour certains  ::P: ).

Autre sujet de discussion : A-t-on rellement besoin en tant que particulier d'une connection si rapide ? Quelle utilisation faisons nous de noter connection ?

Voilou, je me doute que mes propos seront sujets  contreverses, je vous en prsente mes excuses. Mais j'avoue que lutter pour une bonne causes sans parler des imbciles qui provoquent cette lois  notre dtriment m'nerve.

Je ne pirate pas des kilo de nouilles ou des litres de laits dans les grandes surfaces, mme si je lutte contre l'aration des augmentation de prix et la dtresse des agriculteurs (certains)

Couik

----------


## Marco46

> Une question.
> 
> Leur soft espion qu'on sera oblig d'installer, demande d'avoir windows ? exacte?
> et si on a pas du tout envie d'installer Windows, est on obliger de prendre aussi Windows, juste parce qu'il est obligatoire d'avoir leur m$$rde de soft ? 
> 
> car autant passer sous Linux, non ? ou l'OS google. non?


Petite prcision, il n'est crit nulle part dans la loi que le soft en question ne doit s'excuter que sous Windows. Par contre, il n'est crit nulle part que le soft doit tre inter-oprable (ce qu'avait demand l'opposition et qui a t rejet sans raison).

Simplement, comme l'criture de ce soft et dvolue aux oprateurs privs et qu'ils n'ont aucune obligation d'interoprabilit, on peut lgitimement en dduire qu'il n'y aura pas d'offre pour Mac et Linux.

C'tait juste pour prciser.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est bizarre, chez moi j'ai pas de box, juste un tlphone qui me sert de modem, pas de tl et je coupe tous mes appareils lectriques qui ne me servent pas et ne les allumes que lorsque j'en ai besoin. La vie est faite de choix, j'ai fais le choix de me contraindre  certains petits efforts (que malheureusement peu de monde font mais je ne pers pas espoir, un jour a portera ses fruits). Je pers un peu en confort et en qualit de vie pour le simple fait que je ne suis pas seul sur cette terre et que si personne n'y met du sien les choses ne changeront pas. Et c'est pareil pour le piratage, pour conomiser 15 on pirate des cd, alors qu'en acceptant un petit sacrifice de confort on peut conomiser pour se les payer.
> Mais bon, chacun ses choix et sa croix. Je trouve cependant regrettable de sortir des arguments aussi bidon pour justifier de ne pas vouloir changer ne serais-ce qu'un peu ses habitudes et de son "confort"
> 
> Edit : Non, j'ai un frigot, mais c'est la seule chose qui est allume chez moi, le chauffage tourne 2h le soir quand je rentre puis je le coupe quand la pice est chauffe et je n'ouvre pas les fentres une fois que la pice est chaude.
> Edit2 : Tu as besoin de couper ton disjoncteur pour dbrancher ta box? change d'appartement l'lectricit est mal foutue...
> Edit3 : J'ai une grand mre de 86ans, c'est la seule qui me reste et je sais que si besoin est, mes parents n'hsiteront pas  m'appeler sur mon portable,  dpenser 20cts de plus pour me prvenir.


Un tlphone qui sert de modem ?  :8O:  Un minitel, quoi !  ::mouarf::  Tu vis o !  ::mouarf:: 
Srieusement, je ne coupe pas la box, car je vaux avoir le tlphone !
1) Si quelqu'un a besoin de me joindre en urgence, on ne sait jamais
2) Si j'ai besoin d'appeler en urgence (le SAMU, les Pompiers, les Poulets,...) bref, on ne sait jamais !
3) Non, je n'ai pas de portable !

Ensuite, tu me fais bien rire avec tes soit disant conomies cologiques !
Ton chauffage... OK ce sont tes voisins qui te chauffent, rien d'cologique la-dedans, un peu d'arnaque et de magouille !
Tu possdes un tlphone portable ! Donc, tu fais partie des millions de personnes qui prfrent voir des antennes partout pour pouvoir utiliser ton petit confort de tlphoner en conduisant, en faisant tes courses au supermarch, au cinma, au restaurant (en beuglant comme un porc pour bien montrer  tout le monde que tu AS un SUPER TELEPHONE PORTABLE ET DES GENS QUI M'APPELLENT !, et n'hsites pas  balancer tout autour de toi des ondes que des scientifiques (parfaitement indpendants et comptents - ce sont les mmes qui avaient certifi que le nuage de Tchernobyl avaient parfaitement suivis la frontire franaise) ont assures sans danger ! 
 ::aie::  ::roll::

----------


## Invit1

> Ton chauffage... OK ce sont tes voisins qui te chauffent, rien d'cologique la-dedans, un peu d'arnaque et de magouille !


Je vie en maison individuelle et je fais de la mme faon. Mes plus proches voisin sont  50M Comment peuvent-ils me chauffer ?
=> tu as des argument qui justifie l'hadopie




> Tu possdes un tlphone portable ! Donc, tu fais partie des millions de personnes qui prfrent voir des antennes partout pour pouvoir utiliser ton petit confort de tlphoner en conduisant, en faisant tes courses au supermarch, au cinma, au restaurant (en beuglant comme un porc pour bien montrer  tout le monde que tu AS un SUPER TELEPHONE PORTABLE ET DES GENS QUI M'APPELLENT !, et n'hsites pas  balancer tout autour de toi des ondes que des scientifiques (parfaitement indpendants et comptents - ce sont les mmes qui avaient certifi que le nuage de Tchernobyl avaient parfaitement suivis la frontire franaise) ont assures sans danger !


L, tu dis n'importe quoi !

regarde qui diriges les asso de lutte contre les antenne et qui vends  pris d'or des systme de protection contre les ondes !

Suis un peu les information et regarde la dernire lutte contre une antenne qui n'avait mme pas de cables pour fonctionner et qui  justifier la ventes par un dirigeant d'une asso de moyen de protection !

Quant au tel, spare donc ta box du wifi. C'est simple et fonctionnel.

Voil donc un irresponsable qui donne de si bon argument  l'hadopi 

Punaise, une connection  20Mo/s, des sites de partage de soft, film en libre accs et on rle quand on ne peux plus au nom de quelle libert ? d'tre voleur ?
Des illres  dcor de mauvaise fois donnant de faux arguments !

Une connection  512k est trs largement suffisantes dans la majorit des cas.

En Belgiques, la quantit d'informations transmises est limite par mois. Une fois le quotas atteind, il devient difficile de naviguer.

C'est une bonne mthode mais l encore, j'attends de lire les rleur qui veulent pouvoir tlcharger ce qu'ils veulent.

Et bien non ! On ne tlcharge pas ce qu'on veut, mais ce qu'on a le droit de tlcharger !

Ce problme matriel est une excuse bidon pour avoir le droit de faire n'importe quoi.

C'est comme le code de la route : J'ai mon permis de conduire, je fais ce que je veux !
Non, Ta libert auquel tu peux prtendre ne doit pas entamer celles des autres !

Sondage :

Qui achete des box de 100 DVD et pour quoi faire ?
Qui utilise  fondsa connection de 20Mo/s ?

----------


## Lyche

> Un tlphone qui sert de modem ?  Un minitel, quoi !  Tu vis o ! 
> Srieusement, je ne coupe pas la box, car je vaux avoir le tlphone !
> 1) Si quelqu'un a besoin de me joindre en urgence, on ne sait jamais
> 2) Si j'ai besoin d'appeler en urgence (le SAMU, les Pompiers, les Poulets,...) bref, on ne sait jamais !
> 3) Non, je n'ai pas de portable !
> 
> Ensuite, tu me fais bien rire avec tes soit disant conomies cologiques !
> Ton chauffage... OK ce sont tes voisins qui te chauffent, rien d'cologique la-dedans, un peu d'arnaque et de magouille !
> Tu possdes un tlphone portable ! Donc, tu fais partie des millions de personnes qui prfrent voir des antennes partout pour pouvoir utiliser ton petit confort de tlphoner en conduisant, en faisant tes courses au supermarch, au cinma, au restaurant (en beuglant comme un porc pour bien montrer  tout le monde que tu AS un SUPER TELEPHONE PORTABLE ET DES GENS QUI M'APPELLENT !, et n'hsites pas  balancer tout autour de toi des ondes que des scientifiques (parfaitement indpendants et comptents - ce sont les mmes qui avaient certifi que le nuage de Tchernobyl avaient parfaitement suivis la frontire franaise) ont assures sans danger !


Ok, donc on va dtailler un peu plus parce que c'est un poil lourd.
J'utilise mon tlphone portable comme modem, ce qui me permet de me connecter au web avec un dbit, pas norme, mais qui est suffisant pour la navigation (je le branche en usb pour limiter les ondes avec la touffe bleue) et qui me sert aussi de radio rveille. Ensuite, mon appartement n'est pas "entour" puisque je suis en coin d'immeuble et que le garage est juste dessous, je suis trs frileux et quand j'ai froid, plutt que d'utiliser le chauffage, tant donn que je vis seul, je prfre utiliser une couverture chaude.
Je n'ai donc, qu'un tlphone portable, et un pc portable comme quipement de "confort". Sachant que je n'ai rien d'autre dans mon appartement, ni tl, ni console, ni chaine hifi, je pense que je suis en dessous des "normes" de confort du Franais moyen. Je n'ai pas de voiture, lorsque j'ai dmnag sur Paris je l'ai vendu. Les transports en communs Parisiens sont suffisamment efficace pour ne pas en avoir besoin. Certes, certains mtiers en ont ncessit, mais la majorit des Parisiens, en ont une alors que a ne leur sert strictement  rien. Ma sonnerie est toujours en vibreur pour ne pas dranger le monde autour de moi, et quand j'ai un coup de tlphone je me met  l'cart pour ne pas dranger non plus.
Je ne dis pas que je suis parfait, je dis simplement que j'essaye de faire des efforts pour ne pas dranger les personnes autour de moi et que si tout le monde en faisait autant on se sentirais bien mieux.
Toujours vouloir tirer la couverture pour soi, a entranes des ractions stupides des personnes stupides qui nous entourent.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je vie en maison individuelle et je fais de la mme faon. Mes plus proches voisin sont  50M Comment peuvent-ils me chauffer ?
> => tu as des argument qui justifie l'hadopie


Rapport avec HADOPI ?




> L, tu dis n'importe quoi !
> 
> regarde qui diriges les asso de lutte contre les antenne et qui vends  pris d'or des systme de protection contre les ondes !
> 
> Suis un peu les information et regarde la dernire lutte contre une antenne qui n'avait mme pas de cables pour fonctionner et qui  justifier la ventes par un dirigeant d'une asso de moyen de protection !


Dsol de ne pas tre d'accord avec toi ... Je pense sincrement que dans quelques annes les "ondes des portables et antennes" donnera le mme rsultat que l'amiante aujourd'hui, ou le tabac il y a quelques temps.
Que des personnes essaient de se faire du fric au passage, ne m'tonne pas, au contraire. Je dirais mme que a va dans mon sens ! Si, on avait attendu les rsultats des tests (voire mme seulement faire des tests) on n'en serait pas l ! Mais comme pour les OGM, on fait n'importe quoi et aprs on regarde !  ::roll:: 




> Quant au tel, spare donc ta box du wifi. C'est simple et fonctionnel.


Faudra que tu m'expliques comment je fais pour dmonter ma freebox et ensuite sparer le WiFi, je ne suis pas lectronicien !  ::roll::  De plus, je ne suis pas sr que FREE voit cela d'un bon oeil !




> Voil donc un irresponsable qui donne de si bon argument  l'hadopi


Heu l, faut que tu dveloppes car je ne vois pas le rapport avec l'hadopi, (ca fait 2 fois que tu mlanges tout, non ?)




> Punaise, une connection  20Mo/s, des sites de partage de soft, film en libre accs et on rle quand on ne peux plus au nom de quelle libert ? d'tre voleur ?
> Des illres  dcor de mauvaise fois donnant de faux arguments !
> Une connection  512k est trs largement suffisantes dans la majorit des cas.
> En Belgiques, la quantit d'informations transmises est limite par mois. Une fois le quotas atteind, il devient difficile de naviguer.
> C'est une bonne mthode mais l encore, j'attends de lire les rleur qui veulent pouvoir tlcharger ce qu'ils veulent.
> Et bien non ! On ne tlcharge pas ce qu'on veut, mais ce qu'on a le droit de tlcharger !
> Ce problme matriel est une excuse bidon pour avoir le droit de faire n'importe quoi.
> C'est comme le code de la route : J'ai mon permis de conduire, je fais ce que je veux !
> Non, Ta libert auquel tu peux prtendre ne doit pas entamer celles des autres !
> ...


Bon, l tu as trop tir sur ton joint, c'est sr !
Alors saches, avant de dire n'importe quoi, que je ne tlcharge pas, rien, nada ! Que j'achte des box de 100DVD parceque ma femme est assistance maternelle et qu'elle remet aux parents des films avec les photos et vido des petits, avec les activits qu'ils font. Environ un DVD tous les 2 mois, alors je prfre les acheter  la tonne ! 
Que si je peux avoir une connexion 20Mo/s, je ne vois pas pourquoi je m'en priverais et que je suis contre HADOPI et contre le tlchargement illgal, comme je l'ai d'ailleurs dit  plusieurs reprises !






> Ok, donc on va dtailler un peu plus parce que c'est un poil lourd.
> J'utilise mon tlphone portable comme modem, ce qui me permet de me connecter au web avec un dbit, pas norme, mais qui est suffisant pour la navigation (je le branche en usb pour limiter les ondes avec la touffe bleue) et qui me sert aussi de radio rveille. Ensuite, mon appartement n'est pas "entour" puisque je suis en coin d'immeuble et que le garage est juste dessous, je suis trs frileux et quand j'ai froid, plutt que d'utiliser le chauffage, tant donn que je vis seul, je prfre utiliser une couverture chaude.
> Je n'ai donc, qu'un tlphone portable, et un pc portable comme quipement de "confort". Sachant que je n'ai rien d'autre dans mon appartement, ni tl, ni console, ni chaine hifi, je pense que je suis en dessous des "normes" de confort du Franais moyen. Je n'ai pas de voiture, lorsque j'ai dmnag sur Paris je l'ai vendu. Les transports en communs Parisiens sont suffisamment efficace pour ne pas en avoir besoin. Certes, certains mtiers en ont ncessit, mais la majorit des Parisiens, en ont une alors que a ne leur sert strictement  rien. Ma sonnerie est toujours en vibreur pour ne pas dranger le monde autour de moi, et quand j'ai un coup de tlphone je me met  l'cart pour ne pas dranger non plus.
> Je ne dis pas que je suis parfait, je dis simplement que j'essaye de faire des efforts pour ne pas dranger les personnes autour de moi et que si tout le monde en faisait autant on se sentirais bien mieux.
> Toujours vouloir tirer la couverture pour soi, a entranes des ractions stupides des personnes stupides qui nous entourent.


Bien, je te dcerne donc le prix USHUAA 2009 (une jolie photo de M. HULOT) ainsi que le prix de la SEULE personne utilisant un tlphone portable de manire respectueuse des autres !  ::ccool:: 
Ca n'enlve hlas rien de ce que j'ai pu dire, car ce n'est pas une exception qui fait une rgle !  ::roll::

----------


## recon

> Oui mais non.
> Le but du jeu c'est de plus tlcharger.
> Que tu ais le mouchard ou pas, si tu tlcharges pas tu risques rien.
> Il ne faut (normalement) pas voir ce mouchard comme un permis de tlcharger.
> 
> Si tu tlcharges pas tu peux tre sous Windows, Linux ou n'importe quoi d'autre tu ne risques rien du tout (sauf si tu te fais pirat ta connexion Wifi mais c'est une autre histoire).


ok ce mouchard je le vois simplement comme un emmerdeur de toute faon moi je vais chiffrer toute ma connexion (a bien n'y rflchir c'est la seule solution) moi je suis plus telechargeur d'ebook que media( j'achte et je loue beaucoup)  avec mon telechargeur de torrent j'ai la solution de pouvoir crypter les fichiers que je download  et de brouiller mes protocoles  ::mouarf::  cot hard j'ai chang mon adresse mac et un joli soft qui permet de changer d'ip et de proxy quand je veux  ::ccool:: 
pirater c'est pas bon il en va de sois et moi perso comme la plupart d'entre ici on veut bien une industrie de culture viable mme si defois on tlcharge un morceau la plupart des cas on finit par acheter l'album et honntement s'il n'y avait pas d'changes libres je voit pas comment j'aurais acheter autant d'album(faute de vulgarisation) et je connais beaucoup d'exemples qui agissent de la sorte

----------


## Lyche

> Bien, je te dcerne donc le prix USHUAA 2009 (une jolie photo de M. HULOT) ainsi que le prix de la SEULE personne utilisant un tlphone portable de manire respectueuse des autres ! 
> Ca n'enlve hlas rien de ce que j'ai pu dire, car ce n'est pas une exception qui fait une rgle !


Merci merci  ::lun:: 

Personnellement, je reste persuad qu'en montrant le bon exemple aux personnes qui t'entourent on peut faire bouger pas mal de choses. Alors je m'efforce de mettre en pratique ma faon de penser.
Se respecter, c'est respecter les autres aussi.

----------


## Invit1

> Envoy par *couik*  
> _Je vie en maison individuelle et je fais de la mme faon. Mes plus proches voisin sont  50M Comment peuvent-ils me chauffer ?
> => tu as des argument qui justifie l'hadopie_
> 
> 
> Rapport avec HADOPI ?


Le fait de donner des supposition sans rellement connaitre l'environnement quand tu affirme se chauffer grace aux voisins
Les arguments conter l'Hadopi sont pour la grande majorit du mme genre hlas :S




> Envoy par *couik*  
> _L, tu dis n'importe quoi !
> 
> regarde qui diriges les asso de lutte contre les antenne et qui vends  pris d'or des systme de protection contre les ondes !
> 
> Suis un peu les information et regarde la dernire lutte contre une antenne qui n'avait mme pas de cables pour fonctionner et qui  justifier la ventes par un dirigeant d'une asso de moyen de protection !_
> 
> 
> _
> ...


En partie d'accord avec toi, on ne sais pas ce que cela donnera dans 20 ans ou mme avant. Mais c'est le mme cas pour les ondes wifi, bluetouth etc...

De mme, quand on voit ceux qui se plaignent de mal de tte quand une antenne est installe et non encore en fonction car mme pas branche sur le rseau lectrique et sans l'lectronique ncessaire, c'est donner des "bons" arguments aux installateurs pour dire que les asso de dfenses font n'importe quoi. Et il faut regarder qui vent les pare-ondes... L encore, c'est donner des arguments aux installateurs.
Enfinj, ceux qui se font du fric ont-ils des preuvent de la relle protection qu'il apportent ?
je trouve cela tout simplement irresponsable de la part des asso. C'est bien dommage




> Envoy par *couik*  
> _Quant au tel, spare donc ta box du wifi. C'est simple et fonctionnel._
> 
> 
> _
>  Faudra que tu m'expliques comment je fais pour dmonter ma freebox et ensuite sparer le WiFi, je ne suis pas lectronicien !  De plus, je ne suis pas sr que FREE voit cela d'un bon oeil !_


_
_

Ok, je me suis mal exprim. Il ne faut pas dmonter la freebox  ::P: 
Mais.... Il est possible de dsactiver le wifi, puis brancher une base wifi sur la freebox via ethernet et voil
Ce n'est pas la meilleurs solution, mais au moins on reste maitre de son installation





> Envoy par *couik*  
> _Voil donc un irresponsable qui donne de si bon argument  l'hadopi_ 
> 
> 
>  Heu l, faut que tu dveloppes car je ne vois pas le rapport avec l'hadopi, (ca fait 2 fois que tu mlanges tout, non ?)


Mme chose que tout  l'heure : utiliser des arguments facilement contestables





> Bon, l tu as trop tir sur ton joint, c'est sr !
> Alors saches, avant de dire n'importe quoi, que je ne tlcharge pas, rien, nada ! Que j'achte des box de 100DVD parceque ma femme est assistance maternelle et qu'elle remet aux parents des films avec les photos et vido des petits, avec les activits qu'ils font. Environ un DVD tous les 2 mois, alors je prfre les acheter  la tonne ! 
> Que si je peux avoir une connexion 20Mo/s, je ne vois pas pourquoi je m'en priverais et que je suis contre HADOPI et contre le tlchargement illgal, comme je l'ai d'ailleurs dit  plusieurs reprises !


Mais non, je ne fume pas, c'est trop dangereux  ::P: 
Ceci dit, l'exemple que tu donnes justifie l'achats de DVD ou CD en grand nombre... quoique... une fois, pas toutes les semaines
Si pour certains  (certaines) comme ta femme, l'achat se justifie, le chiffre d'affaires de ventes de box de 100 DVD est plus que largement suprieur aux besoins rels des particuliers.
Calcule l consommation d'un DVD tous les deux mois... ce n'est pas 10 x 100 DVD et toutes les assistantes maternelles ne le font pas (l, c'est bien dommage)
Quant  la connection de 20 Mo/s, je comprends que puisque tu peux l'avoir, tu le prends... mais t'en sers tu ?
Je regarde des film en ligne sans soucis avec ma connection de 1Mo/s. je tlcharge la dernire version de ma distribution linux sans soucis non plus et pas tous les jours  ::P: 
J'installe des application via le net et l aussi pas tous les jours.

Je vois donc l deux sujet de discussion :
1 - Les FAI donne des moyens normes qui ne sont pas forcment utilent pour les constructeurs de voitures qui fabriquent des vhicules qui vont  plus de 250Km/h. Est-ce utile
2 - Les utilisateur (pas tous) veulent toujours plus et encore plus... pourquoi faire ?

Je joue en rseau et cela fonctionne trs bien.
Voilou





> Bien, je te dcerne donc le prix USHUAA 2009 (une jolie photo de M. HULOT) ainsi que le prix de la SEULE personne utilisant un tlphone portable de manire respectueuse des autres ! 
> Ca n'enlve hlas rien de ce que j'ai pu dire, car ce n'est pas une exception qui fait une rgle !


Ce n'est pas une exception, j'ai la tlvision, mais reste presque tout le temps teinte (pas en veille) et je lutte pour limiter ma consomation d'nergie, de ne pas faire de gchis inutile ou mme de choisir des produit avec le moins d'emballage.





> ok ce mouchard je le vois simplement comme un emmerdeur de toute faon moi je vais chiffrer toute ma connexion (a bien n'y rflchir c'est la seule solution) moi je suis plus telechargeur d'ebook que media( j'achte et je loue beaucoup)  avec mon telechargeur de torrent j'ai la solution de pouvoir crypter les fichiers que je download  et de brouiller mes protocoles  cot hard j'ai chang mon adresse mac et un joli soft qui permet de changer d'ip et de proxy quand je veux 
> pirater c'est pas bon il en va de sois et moi perso comme la plupart d'entre ici on veut bien une industrie de culture viable mme si defois on tlcharge un morceau la plupart des cas on finit par acheter l'album et honntement s'il n'y avait pas d'changes libres je voit pas comment j'aurais acheter autant d'album(faute de vulgarisation) et je connais beaucoup d'exemples qui agissent de la sorte


L, tu justifies la loi. Le dbat n'est pas sur la loi et les contrainte, mais plutot sur le mode de diffusion de la culture.
La radio, deezer et autres systemes de diffusion permet de dcouvrir, de connaitre sans se mettre hors la loi.
Il faut juste le vouloir

Bref, le dbats sur la loi et juste la loi n'est pas  mon sens le bon dbats. Mais la confrontation entre la diffusion des oeuvres, le respect des droits d'auteurs, le bon usage du net, et les outils incitateurs  copier doivent faire l'objet d'une seul dbat.

Personnellement, je ne tlcharge pas de fichier illgaux car je n'en ai pas besoin.

Pourquoi ne pas empcher l'accs aux sites qui diffusent illgallement des fichiers protg par des droits d'auteurs ?
Exemple : thepiratebay et autres site (il n'est pas le seul)

Question : parce que j'ai une voiture puissante, ai-je le droits de dpasser impunment la vitesse limite autorise ?
En Angleterre, une voiture sans assurance est dtruite siplement au bout de 15 jours si elle n'est pas assure.
En France, cela inquite mais ne serais-pas une bonne solution ?

Luttons contre hadopi oui (j'ai sign les ptitions), mais proposons un moyen de responsabiliser les malfrat et de les faire payer  notre place car avec ces malfrats, c'est nous qui subissons hadopi

Acceptons ouvertement le blocage de site qui permettent le piratage  la place de se plaindre de la perte de libert en ne pouvant plus y aller

Et l, seuls les copieurs seront "pnaliss" et cela fera du tri pour revaloriser les torrents.

Quant  la mise en place d'Hadopi, ben l, je rigole tant les moyens de s'en dtourner sont nombreux.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Acceptons ouvertement le blocage de site qui permettent le piratage  la place de se plaindre de la perte de libert en ne pouvant plus y aller


Tu veux dire le blocage faon LOPPSI2 ? Mais a, c'est la porte ouverte  tous les dbordements. Ce n'est pas bloquer cela qui est dangereux: C'est le fait que si on autorise  en bloquer un, on autorise n'importe quoi.

----------


## Invit1

> Tu veux dire le blocage faon LOPPSI2 ? Mais a, c'est la porte ouverte  tous les dbordements. Ce n'est pas bloquer cela qui est dangereux: C'est le fait que si on autorise  en bloquer un, on autorise n'importe quoi.


Non, je ne veux pas de loi liberticide, mais accepter qu'un site mettent  disposition un MS Office alors que tout le monde sais qu'il est pirat, c'est faire la part belle aux pirates

Mais trouver une solution qui condamne de tels sites me semblent plus justes.

Je ne suis ni technicien, ni juriste. Je n'ai donc pas LA solution  ce problme

Pour moi, le gros soucis n'est pas HADOPI ou autre, mais la condamnation d'innocent et la non recherche de parade pour viter de se trouver victime de vole de connection.

HADOPI le gre mal et mme trs mal. Cela  l'avantage de mettre en avant les dficiences du wifi. 
- Quand a-t-on parl de la responsabilit des installateurs dans la scurisation des connections ?
- Quand a-t-on parl de solution pour se protger ?

HADOPI ne doit pas tre, et je lutterai dans ce sens, mais  cot, il y a la mise  nu de rels problmes. Il faut les rgler aussi.

Je ne me prtend pas le meilleurs ni avoir une morale idale  tout preuve, mais imposer aux techniciens livrant des box dont on sait la connection piratable en moins de 5 minutes (10 pour moi et chez moi je le prcise) de protger la connection et non QUE le PC serait une des solution ou du moins un dbut.

Vivre sans wifi est possible, bloquer ou condamner des sites irrespectueux des autres est aussi possible.
Utiliser le wifi (il faut reconnaitre que c'est pratique) que lorsque c'est ncessaire est galement faisable.

Tout cela ne dpend que de nous et de notre volont.

Par noter maladresse ou notre ccit volontaire, nous donnons des "bonnes" raisons  l'existance de l'HADOPI.
Par nos changements de fonctionnement dans la vie courante, nous ous responsabilisons est interdisons l'utilisation de notre connection par des malfrats. Et l, nous justifions notre lutte acharn contre HADOPI et consor

Des moyens lgaux existent pour dcouvrir de nouvels uvres. Il faut vouloir s'en servir  la place des mauvais torrent et risquer de ce fait de se voir interdire l'utilisation de torrent en gnral.

Mais je m'aperois que nous dbattons ensemble, c'est bien, mais ne manque-t-ils pas les auteurs d'oeuvres ? les initiateurs d'HADOPI ?

Je reste convaincu qu'HADOPI dans sa forme est plus que mauvais tant pour l'usager que pour les auteurs, mais je reste aussi convaincu qu'il faut un cadre avec des pnalit pour celles et ceux qui se croient tout permis au non d'une fausse anonymat.

Peut-tre ma faon de m'exprimer n'est pas parfaite, mais je persiste, HADOPI fait couler beaucoup d'encre, mais pas la bonne encre. Le fond n'est pas dbattu.

Un rponse sincre : est-ce normal de trouver sur des sites de torrent des logiciels, des films, livres et musiques libre d'accs sans avoir  payer un sous aux auteurs ?

Je ne le pense pas.

Que faire ?

----------


## recon

> L, tu justifies la loi. Le dbat n'est pas sur la loi et les contrainte, mais plutot sur le mode de diffusion de la culture.
> La radio, deezer et autres systemes de diffusion permet de dcouvrir, de connaitre sans se mettre hors la loi.
> Il faut juste le vouloir
> 
> Bref, le dbats sur la loi et juste la loi n'est pas  mon sens le bon dbats. Mais la confrontation entre la diffusion des oeuvres, le respect des droits d'auteurs, le bon usage du net, et les outils incitateurs  copier doivent faire l'objet d'une seul dbat.
> 
> Personnellement, je ne tlcharge pas de fichier illgaux car je n'en ai pas besoin.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas empcher l'accs aux sites qui diffusent illgallement des fichiers protg par des droits d'auteurs ?
> ...


honntement la plupart des albums que j'ai achet j'ai d'abord couter l'intgralit de quelques pistes de manire "illgales" disons et sincrement j'en ai une fois fait part  groupe d'artistes (messieurs je vous tlcharge avant de vous acheter)  et ils ont dit que ca faisait rien et que c'est peut tre grce  ma sois disant "illgalit" que je l'ai connus. et perso je n'coute jamais ce que j'aime pas donc je tlcharge pas pour tlcharger.
Pour les sites  l'instar de  deezer  ou lastfm tout le monde c'est que c'est pas 100% complet et la mise  jour (boff c'est un autre dbat) en plus je ne peux pas apprecier un morceau limit  30s ( lastfm je m'adresse l). bon de toute faon c'est un dbat un peu hors contexte mas bref si seulement avant  de faire voter la loi ils avaient pris la peine d'couter un internaute ce serais plus juste. Mais boff parler de justice est assez problmatique ici

----------


## VSEB33

Bonjour,

Umm question bte, dans quel pays autres que la France s'applique cette lois ?

    * la Guadeloupe (971) ;
    * la Martinique (972) ;
    * la Guyane (973) ;
    * la Runion (974) .
    * Polynsie franaise ;
    * Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon ;
    * Wallis-et-Futuna  ;
    * Mayotte ;
    * Saint-Martin ;
    * Saint-Barthlemy.

Enfin je vais pas tous lister mais o s'applique Hadopi?
me dites pas partout dans le monde...

----------


## Lyche

tout ce que tu as cit font parti des DOM-TOM et donc sont sous le coup de la loi Franaise. Hormis la France, je ne crois pas qu'un autre gouvernement soit assez stupide pour faire une loi pareil

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Hormis la France, je ne crois pas qu'un autre gouvernement soit assez stupide pour faire une loi pareil


Ben, oui, ils ont plus Bush aux States !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit1

Une loi, sauf avis contraire et donc localisation spcifique, est nationale.
Elle concerne donc la France mtropolitaine, mais aussi, les territoires et dpartements d'outre-mer

Par contre, son application en fonction de la loi peut-ter spcifique  chaque lieu gographique (date de mise en application, modalit ect...)

A recon :
Oui, mais dans ton cas, si juridiquement c'est du piratage, dans les fait tu fais une slection... ainsi, tu choisis tes lgumes,; tes yaourts en grandes surface en les goutant...  ::P:  (je sais, je chipotte ^^)

Si te ton cot, tu es acheteur, combien le valide leur choix par un achat ?

Justement, peut-tre est-il ncessaire de regarder l'volution du march, des moyens de diffusions et de la demande relle des consommateurs...

Et l, les Major sont montrs du doigts en refusant de voir dans le net un formidable march  volution exponentiel...

Le dbat reste entier et je vois mal une loi telle HADOPI et consort donner une solution... bien au contraire...  ::cry::  

La technique a volu, les artiste ont suivi, pas les industrielles du disque. C'est simplement lamentable

----------


## Lyche

C'est le problme des grontocratie qui n'ont pas accept que le monde  chang autour d'eux. L'adaptation ! tel est le maitre mot.

Si tu ne sais pas t'adapter au monde, ne fais pas en sorte que le monde s'adapte  toi, a mettrait la bordel !

----------


## Lung

> honntement la plupart des albums que j'ai achet j'ai d'abord couter l'intgralit de quelques pistes de manire "illgales"


+1
C'est de cette faon que j'ai dcouvert plein de chose que je n'aurais pas achet autrement.
Si je ne peux plus tester avant, je n'achte plus.

----------


## Invit1

> C'est le problme des grontocratie qui n'ont pas accept que le monde  chang autour d'eux. L'adaptation ! tel est le maitre mot.
> 
> Si tu ne sais pas t'adapter au monde, ne fais pas en sorte que le monde s'adapte  toi, a mettrait la bordel !


Exactement.

De ce fait, ce n'est pas en luttant contre une loi impossible  mettre en uvre que l'on va s'en sortir, mais en montrant les modifications de comportement et tout l'intrt d'couter avant...

En grontologie, on apprend que les personnes sont trs ttus. Enfin, parmi les Majors, enfin parmi leurs actionnaires, beaucoup sont rentiers et ne veulent pas changer, c'est  dire travailler.

Personnellement, je ne me fais aucun soucis, je n'utiliserai pas de mouchard, je le dis ouvertement et poserai la question simple : donne moi une solution pour protger ma ligne contre une utilisation  mon insu... bref, revoir tous les protocoles de communications. Je ne suis pas technicien et ai suivi le mode d'emploi fourni. Condamnez mon FAI complice de mauvaise protection volontaire au nom de la rentabilit.

Raction peut-tre purile, peut-tre voue  l'chec, mais mettre le doight non pas sur les dficiences d'une loi inapplicable, mais les dficiences de socit vendant de fausses protections... l, la problmatique de la loi s'en trouverait fortement mouvement.

Qui a fait en public la dmonstration de la faible de la protection wifi ?

A creuser non ?

En effet, l'utilisateur final aurait donc par ce biais (tordu, je l'avoue) une option de dire : votre loi ne prouve pas que je me suis mal protg, mais prouve que techniquement ma ligne n'est pas protgeable et a pu tre pirate

En gros, ne pas montrer les erreurs de la loi, mais point par point, l'impossibilit de son application

----------


## Louis Griffont

Dura Lex, Sed Lex ! Comme disait mon grand-pre !  ::aie::

----------


## recon

> A recon :
> Oui, mais dans ton cas, si juridiquement c'est du piratage, dans les fait tu fais une slection... ainsi, tu choisis tes lgumes,; tes yaourts en grandes surface en les goutant...  (je sais, je chipotte ^^)
> 
> Si te ton cot, tu es acheteur, combien le valide leur choix par un achat ?
> 
> Justement, peut-tre est-il ncessaire de regarder l'volution du march, des moyens de diffusions et de la demande relle des consommateurs...
> 
> Et l, les Major sont montrs du doigts en refusant de voir dans le net un formidable march  volution exponentiel...
> 
> ...


bref je peut dire que 20% qui valident leur choix par un achat achtent 80% des albums qu'ils dtiennent ce qu'hadopi ignore est que les internautes sont conscients ils (les internautes)  savent bien que c'est grce  leurs albums que les  artistes ont un toit et de quoi vivre. bon quand t'a l'volutivit du march de l'internet la tendance  un peu tourn on  remarqu que la vente des albums  perdu une petite marge au profit des concerts et oui mes amis maintenant les concerts attirent maintenant plus de foule du fait de la grande vulgarisation des uvres artistiques dans la toile. les concerts rentabilisent beaucoup chez l'artiste que chez les majors et c'est ce qui pose problme aux majors. quand  la solution aux tlchargement illgales c'est pas hadopi qui va l'apporter sinon frustration oui. les majors veulent tout contrler mais avec l'expansion fulgurante de internet ils se sont vu dpass ( et oui la plupart des majors sont des a-informatique) donc ils vont user de menaces et d'intimidations qui vont faire qu'aggraver les choses       
[/QUOTE]



> Exactement.
> 
> De ce fait, ce n'est pas en luttant contre une loi impossible  mettre en uvre que l'on va s'en sortir, mais en montrant les modifications de comportement et tout l'intrt d'couter avant...
> 
> En grontologie, on apprend que les personnes sont trs ttus. Enfin, parmi les Majors, enfin parmi leurs actionnaires, beaucoup sont rentiers et ne veulent pas changer, c'est  dire travailler.
> 
> Personnellement, je ne me fais aucun soucis, je n'utiliserai pas de mouchard, je le dis ouvertement et poserai la question simple : donne moi une solution pour protger ma ligne contre une utilisation  mon insu... bref, revoir tous les protocoles de communications. Je ne suis pas technicien et ai suivi le mode d'emploi fourni. Condamnez mon FAI complice de mauvaise protection volontaire au nom de la rentabilit.
> 
> Raction peut-tre purile, peut-tre voue  l'chec, mais mettre le doigt non pas sur les dficiences d'une loi inapplicable, mais les dficiences de socit vendant de fausses protections... l, la problmatique de la loi s'en trouverait fortement mouvement.
> ...


et oui ils devaient commencer par imposer au FAIs des moyens de protection plus efficaces. quant au wifi maintenant tout le monde sait que seul le wpa2 rsiste(jusqu' quand) les autres ont rendu l'me. comme vous l'avez dit dans un post commenons par bloquer l'accs aux sites illgaux( les FAIs ont une grande comptence pour cela) cela me semble plus plausible et plus juste que de nous laisser tout porter sur le dos. c'est tellement facile d'imaginer une loi.      




> +1
> C'est de cette faon que j'ai dcouvert plein de chose que je n'aurais pas achet autrement.
> Si je ne peux plus tester avant, je n'achte plus.


Et je suis sur que s'ils nous privent de ce privilge leurs ventes vont baisser avant c'tait les K7 ont tait obligs d'acheter aveuglement  pour n'couter  qu'un morceau qui nous plaise mais maintenant on prfre gouter avant de dguster ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

> comme vous l'avez dit dans un post commenons par bloquer l'accs aux sites illgaux( les FAIs ont une grande comptence pour cela)


Beaucoup de sites illgaux sont  l'tranger, donc les FAI n'ont pas la comptence pour les faire fermer.
Et autoriser que l'tat ordonne aux FAI Franais de les filtrer, c'est LOPPSI2 (alias censure chinoise, alias atteinte  la neutralit du net, etc.).

----------


## Invit1

> C'est le problme des grontocratie qui n'ont pas accept que le monde  chang autour d'eux. L'adaptation ! tel est le maitre mot.
> 
> Si tu ne sais pas t'adapter au monde, ne fais pas en sorte que le monde s'adapte  toi, a mettrait la bordel !





> Beaucoup de sites illgaux sont  l'tranger, donc les FAI n'ont pas la comptence pour les faire fermer.
> Et autoriser que l'tat ordonne aux FAI Franais de les filtrer, c'est LOPPSI2 (alias censure chinoise, alias atteinte  la neutralit du net, etc.).


Oui, mais si un site est irrespectueuse des lois et mettent en danger chacun ?
Un site qui ne respecte pas les droits internationaux ne doit pas tre accssible pour viter  chacun de faire des btises. Oui, je sais, mais il ne s'agit pas l d'une censure politique... quid de thepiratebay qui volontairement ne respecte pas les droits des autres au noms des droits d'autres encore ?

Ce qu'on donne de faon litigieuse et pris  d'autre...

Le principe du partage est trs bien, mais l encore, c'est plbisciter ce qu'on sait consciemment illgal. Comme rouler trop vite, comme vente de la drogue, se droguer et tout autre mauvaises choses

On accepte les risques concernant sa conduite sur la route, l'usage ou la vente de drogue, boire et conduire... car cela est entr dans les mentalits... mais pas pour la copie au nom de la sacrosainte libert, du trop chre... ect...

Dommage, ce n'est pas la bonne piste...  ::(:

----------


## Mdinoc

Le problme, c'est que l'exprience a montr qu'on ne peut pas autoriser ce genre de censure sans qu'il y ait des drives.

----------


## VSEB33

> Beaucoup de sites illgaux sont  l'tranger, donc les FAI n'ont pas la comptence pour les faire fermer.
> Et autoriser que l'tat ordonne aux FAI Franais de les filtrer, c'est LOPPSI2 (alias censure chinoise, alias atteinte  la neutralit du net, etc.).


Donc crer un site en anglais (pas langue franaise) hberg sur un serveur tranger et en bloquant les IP franaise par exemple (cf http://www.minilink.me/4114/)

Notre juridiction franaise et nos FAI ne sont pas comptente pour fermer le site ?

----------


## recon

> Beaucoup de sites illgaux sont  l'tranger, donc les FAI n'ont pas la comptence pour les faire fermer.
> Et autoriser que l'tat ordonne aux FAI Franais de les filtrer, c'est LOPPSI2 (alias censure chinoise, alias atteinte  la neutralit du net, etc.).


thoriquement fermer un site hberg par un serveur tranger est illusoire pour un FAI mais avec un "access list" bloquer un site n'est qu'un jeu d'enfant d'o la cohrence de mon prcdent post

----------


## VSEB33

bloquer un site pour qui?
bloquer un site via google, le pense oui.

mais si on connais l'url d'un site, google ou pas, il n'est plus disponible?

----------


## Invit1

> Donc crer un site en anglais (pas langue franaise) hberg sur un serveur tranger et en bloquant les IP franaise par exemple (cf http://www.minilink.me/4114/)
> 
> Notre juridiction franaise et nos FAI ne sont pas comptente pour fermer le site ?


Ce n'est pas le site qui bloque les ip d'origine franaise, ce n'est pas leur but, mais les fai en France qui interdisent l'accs aux sites incrimins...

facilelment faisable effectivement et  mon avis plus efficace. Mais les FAI ne voient pas a d'un bon oeil puisqu'il sont pour la plupart pour la licence globale (enfin d'aprs ce que j'ai pu comprendre)

En tout cas, ce serait la mthode la moins chre et la plus juste que de s'attaquer aux personnes

----------


## VSEB33

Licence globale
[ame]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licence_globale[/ame]

Lecture en diagonale, toujours pas compris c'est assez technique.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ce_globale.png

Donc,
Une personne a un projet et veut mettre les "videos" (qui ne lui appartient pas, comme tout site de streaming "non officiel par exemple) par streaming.

Il doit en faire la demande au FAI afind 'obtenir l'autorisation d'une licence globale ?

En quoi l'administrateur du site en lui mme, ne peux pas faire le choix de rediriger les IP franaises vers d'autres pages ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Non, c'est NOUS qui ne voyons pas a d'un bon oeil, car c'est la porte ouverte  toutes les drives.

*Edit:* Ceci est en rponse au message de *couik*, sur la page prcdente.

----------


## VSEB33

Quels drivent ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Trs simple: Aujourd'hui les fournisseurs de contenu illgal et les pdophiles, demain les opposants politiques.

La loi LOPPSI2 prvoit une liste SECRETE dcide par le ministre de l'intrieur!

Quant  l'exprience, en dehors de la chine, il y a l'Australie: Un scandale a clat rcemment quand il a t dcouvert que seuls un tiers des sites bloqus taient rellement des sites pdophiles: Le reste n'tait que sites contre la censure et proxys...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je pense qu'il suffit d'attendre...

L'histoire fera que HADOPI et LOPPSI disparatront comme beaucoup de projets liberticides, parcequ'il y aura des abus, des scandales et au final une abrogation de ces lois crtines ! 

Seul hic, dans tout cela, c'est qu'il y aura eu des victimes (plus ou moins) innocentes!

----------


## Invit1

L, ce n'est plus de la gaminerie, mais la thorie du complot  ::roll:: 

l'Etat accepte que l'on vende des voitures qui vont allgrement  plus de 200 Km/h car grce  a les radars lui fournissent des revenus !

Les radars permettent  l'Etat de reprer o vont chacun et  mme, en donnant des PV, il "marque" l'individu en le rendant coupable, mauvais et donc inligible. L'ennemie de l'Etat est battu hh ^^
Les vilains opposants sont alors surveills et vite on sort la matraque juridique ds qu'ils bougent.

Je me suis fait contrler deux fois en 2 endroits par des gendarmes, c'est sur, ils cherchent quelques choses contre moi !

Mon voisin  achet des jumelles, j'en tait sr, il travail pour le contre espionnage !

TOUTES les loi sont sujettes aux abus et drives selon la conscience des uns ou la btises des autres.

Avant de dire n'importe quoi et sans dire non plus que les abus n'existe pas, seule les FAI peuvent empcher l'accs  un site, une adresse IP (du moins je pense). Vu le nombre croissant de FAI, je ne suis pas sur que l'abus si il y a e soit pas dnonc rapidement.

Enfin, avant qu'un site ne soit rendu inaccessible, il sera visit et il est fort probable que dans le cas d'abus, les visiteurs se manifestent.

"Je n'aime pas la politique du gouvernement et encore moins celle du Prsident de le Rpublique"

Mince, maintenant je suis sous coute, le site laissant ces propos sera bientt interdit, Dsol, pardon excusez moi !

Si les Juges arrivent  taquiner d'ancien Prsident de la Rpublique, d'ancien Ministres d'Etat malgrs les difficult,il faut le reconnaiter, je vois mal un Etat sous surveillance et dnonciateur d'abus (cf la douche de 250.000 euro) empcher l'expression sur le net alors qu'ils n'ont pas vraiment de pouvoir dans la press crite, audio ou vido.

Bien sur, des contrles et des limites existent. Et heureusement dans un sens, sinon c'est le contraire qui s'oprerait. A savoir une lutte acharn bas sur des calomnies  l'encontre d'un politicien ou d'un autre...

Les abus existe, oui, mais il ne faut pas tomber dans du n'importe quoi. Nous avons la chance d'ter dans l'un pays les plus libertaires et scurisant, mme si cela n'est pas parfait.

Je me permet de rappel que les crateur de thepiratebay ont t condamns, qu'il se sont fait du frics sur le dos d'artiste, de socit et on se plaindra d'abus ? Tout a parce que notre mauvaise foi nous pousse  copier, voler et se servir sans vergogne

Je vais m'efforcer de reprendre tous ces post et de faire la liste des mauvaises excuses qui plaident en la faveur d'HADOPI. Et de faire la comparaison  la priode juste avant internet,  l'poque des clbre minitel. 

Je vous montrerai que si l'internaute nouveau  chang sans mode d'utilisation des outils de communication, les plaintes faites aujourd'hui sont strictement les mmes qu'hier... et la mauvaise foi aussi.

Vous voulez un album avec seulement les titres qui vous plaisent ? Ok, alors acheter juste les titres sur la toile de faon lgale. Les "mauvais" titres non achets seront donc en vois de disparission et cela poussera les artiste  mieux produire en fonction de la demande (gestion industrielle) et non en fonction de leur gots, envis et sentiments du moment. Ce qui ne plait pas aux uns n'est pas forcment mauvais ppour les autres. Je veux tre libre d'acheter ce qui ne vous plait pas forcment !

Bref, encore et toujours des excuses !

Notez que mme les politiciens, opposants  cette loi n'ont pas de meilleurs argument... Donc la loi passe ! Bravo  tous  ::ccool::

----------


## VSEB33

dites moi si je me trompe, mais l'HADOPI na pas t consult par l'europe c'est a? donc actuellement, il n'y a que la France qui a la loi Hadopi, et aucun autre membre de l'EU ?

Dj que le gouvernement allemand rejette la riposte gradue.

Pour les drives, je suis d'accord, mais tous encore une fois ne drivent pas aussi loin dans la perversit ou la cybercriminalit et le warez. Certains, des fans par exemple qui ont pas le droit d'utiliser un nom copyright, de mmoire je pense  Harry Potter

C'est clair qu'en australie j'ai jamais trouv se que je voulais quand j'ai pass 6mois la bas... auparavant je ne connaissait mme pas le changement d'IP, les proxy et VPN. Alors j'imagine pas en Chine.

----------


## Invit1

> dites moi si je me trompe, mais l'HADOPI na pas t consult par l'europe c'est a? donc actuellement, il n'y a que la France qui a la loi Hadopi, et aucun autre membre de l'EU ?


A ma connaissance, le principe de coupure de ligne a t discuter par l'Europe, pas la loi qui elle ne concerne que l'Etat Franais et dont l'Europe n'a de droit de en discuter sauf en cas de plainte d'un citoyen d'un membre du pays concern

En disant que la connection internet est un droit qu'on ne peut toucher, bien sur HADOPI se prend une claque. Mais cela est indpendant d'HADOPI

----------


## VSEB33

Point de vue de la britannique !

source (Tlchargement illgal : le gouvernement britannique soutient la coupure daccs Internet)




> "En ralit, le gouvernement souhaite procder par tape avec une premire phase d'un an qui dbutera en avril 2010 pendant laquelle l'Ofcom, l'autorit britannique de rgulation des tlcoms, *sera charge d'envoyer des courriers d'avertissement aux internautes pratiquant le tlchargement illgal.* *Si  l'issue de cette priode le piratage n'a pas diminu de manire radicale (70%)*, les mesures rpressives de la riposte gradue entreront en vigueur au printemps 2011. *La restriction de la bande passante voire la coupure de la connexion ne seraient appliques que comme mesures extrmes  l'encontre des internautes les plus rcalcitrants.* Ces derniers *auront 20 jours pour faire appel* d'une telle dcision. L'opinion britannique est quant  elle largement hostile  cette loi."


On est loin de l'amende, de l'interdiction d'aller ailleurs sans payer uen amende, de la coupure d'un an et surtout de l'impossibilit de plaider innocent.

Je trouve qu'il y a quand mme une diffrence entre ceux qui tlchargent normment et ceux qui tlchargent occasionnellement ou qui sont trop occups par le boulot pour prendre le temps de tlcharger. (enfin a doit pas tre une diffrence  mon avis mais bon)
T'es pris, tu casque.


La Finlande quand a elle veut instaurer le 100 Mbits/s comme un droit fondamental.

----------


## Invit1

Rduire la bande passante de l'internaute fautif est une bonne mthode...

Son droit  l'accs au net est prserv mais ses capacits  tlcharg sont rendues difficiles

Le fautif a fait une choix comme le conducteur fautif qui se voit retirer son permis de conduire avec toutes les consquences que cela implique

Trs bonne mesure  :;): 

Par contre, comment attraper le fautif ?

l, le problme reste entier et perdre sa prsomption d'innocence ne peut pas tre acceptable

----------


## Marco46

> TOUTES les loi sont sujettes aux abus et drives selon la conscience des uns ou la btises des autres.


Ce n'est certainement pas une raison pour accepter tout et n'importe quoi. Pour dtecter qui fait quoi sur le rseau il faut *ncessairement* lire ce qu'il fait et a c'est absolument inacceptable.




> Vu le nombre croissant de FAI, je ne suis pas sur que l'abus si il y a e soit pas dnonc rapidement.


C'est vrai et faux  la fois. Si le nombre d'[ame="http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_system"]AS[/ame] va croissant (forcment), le nombre de FAI grand public lui baisse drastiquement. Heureusement que Free joue le jeu de la concurrence.




> Enfin, avant qu'un site ne soit rendu inaccessible, il sera visit et il est fort probable que dans le cas d'abus, les visiteurs se manifestent.


Et aprs ?
Visiteurs : "Pas content ! Pas content ! Pas content !"
Etat : "On s'en br... !"

Voil  peu prs ce que donnent les manifestations en tout genre non ?




> Si les Juges arrivent  taquiner d'ancien Prsident de la Rpublique, d'ancien Ministres d'Etat malgrs les difficult,il faut le reconnaiter, je vois mal un Etat sous surveillance et dnonciateur d'abus (cf la douche de 250.000 euro) empcher l'expression sur le net alors qu'ils n'ont pas vraiment de pouvoir dans la press crite, audio ou vido.
> 
> Bien sur, des contrles et des limites existent. Et heureusement dans un sens, sinon c'est le contraire qui s'oprerait. A savoir une lutte acharn bas sur des calomnies  l'encontre d'un politicien ou d'un autre...


Justement tout le problme c'est que pour contrler le net ils essayent de squeezer la justice du systme de contrle. Ils sont loin d'tre idiot quand il s'agit de nous prendre la tte. Et le trs faible nombre de FAI grand public complique srieusement les choses d'autant que certains (SFR) font partie des grands potes de sa Majest.




> Je me permet de rappel que les crateur de thepiratebay ont t condamns, qu'il se sont fait du frics sur le dos d'artiste, de socit et on se plaindra d'abus ? Tout a parce que notre mauvaise foi nous pousse  copier, voler et se servir sans vergogne


Alors d'abord le jugement est en appel. Ensuite le juge est plus que souponn de conflit d'intrt (il est trs li au lobby du droit d'auteur). Et enfin techniquement, TBP fait la mme chose que Google, sauf qu'au lieu d'indexer des sites web ils indexent des torrents. En partant sur ce principe on pourrait tout a fait voir Google devant les tribunaux pour avoir indexer des liens torrents par ex.
C'est effrayant de btise.




> Je vais m'efforcer de reprendre tous ces post et de faire la liste des mauvaises excuses qui plaident en la faveur d'HADOPI. Et de faire la comparaison  la priode juste avant internet,  l'poque des clbre minitel.
> 
> Je vous montrerai que si l'internaute nouveau  chang sans mode d'utilisation des outils de communication, les plaintes faites aujourd'hui sont strictement les mmes qu'hier... et la mauvaise foi aussi.


Fais galement la liste des plaintes des ayants-droits  chaque volution de la technologique depuis le XVme sicle, tu vas avoir une surprise.




> Vous voulez un album avec seulement les titres qui vous plaisent ? Ok, alors acheter juste les titres sur la toile de faon lgale. Les "mauvais" titres non achets seront donc en vois de disparission et cela poussera les artiste  mieux produire en fonction de la demande (gestion industrielle) et non en fonction de leur gots, envis et sentiments du moment. Ce qui ne plait pas aux uns n'est pas forcment mauvais ppour les autres. Je veux tre libre d'acheter ce qui ne vous plait pas forcment !


Absurde.

Ce n'est pas aux clients de s'adapter  la manire dont les industriels veulent produire. La technologie est l, c'est aux industriels de s'adapter et ils le refuse. S'ils meurent ce sera de leur faute. Les internautes occupent tout simplement le dsert laiss par les ayant-droit sur ce terrain (eMule, Torrent, etc ...).

Le droit d'auteur a t construit sur la base du postulat que les oeuvres de l'esprit ont besoin d'un support physique. Les industriels vendent ce support physique en rmunrant (un petit peu) les auteurs pour avoir le droit d'exploiter leurs oeuvres.

Ce postulat, grce  l'avnement de l'informatique et d'internet devient faux.
Donc le droit d'auteur doit changer.

La question de fond est de savoir comment on va rmunrer les ayants droits pour protger la cration, et pas de savoir comment prserver une industrie rtrograde et vieillissante qui refuse d'voluer.

En ce qui me concerne la question est tranche. Qu'ils crvent. Les artistes n'en seront pas affect le moins du monde.

----------


## henderson

> En ce qui me concerne la question est tranche. Qu'ils crvent. Les artistes n'en seront pas affect le moins du monde.


C'est facile  dire quand on n'est ni compositeur, ni auteur, ni artiste !

----------


## henderson

On peut toujours se lamenter de l'iniquit de la loi (moi le premier, en terme d'esprit des lois) !
Par contre, personne ne s'est jamais lament de l'iniquit (de son propre fait)  tlcharger illgalement et de faire usage de ce qui ne lui appartient pas !

Au fond, on a fini par trouver normal que l'informatique serve  a, au sens o elle n'aurait t invente que pour a !

L'informatique est devenue l'excuse parfaite ! 

Alors on peut toujours bassiner les gens avec des mot comme "Culture", "Libert" ...

----------


## Mdinoc

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne faille pas faire quelque chose:
Tomber plus durement sur les pirates et les partageurs,dvelopper une offre lgale acceptable:  des prix raisonnables et faciles  payer (paypal, voire mme allopass pour des tlchargements  l'unit), pas de DRM  cause des problmes que a pose, rmunrer _vraiment_ les artistes...
a, ce serait acceptable pour moi,  condition que les deux soient faits. Mais autoriser la censure, NON! L, c'est la libert politique que a met en danger.

----------


## Marco46

C'est marrant que vous arriviez pas  comprendre la diffrence entre un support physique et une oeuvre de l'esprit.

Le support physique *n'appartient pas*  l'auteur. Les bnfices de sa vente *ne vont pas  l'auteur*. L'industriel qui produit ces supports physique *paye une redevance  l'auteur.* 

C'est trs trs trs diffrent de ce qui est communment prsent.




> L'informatique est devenue l'excuse parfaite !


L'excuse pour quelle faute ?

Je tlcharge un film, je le regarde, en quoi l'auteur est-il ls si de toutes manires je n'ai pas assez d'argent pour me payer le DVD ou la place de cin ?

Empcher le tlchargement d'oeuvres sur Internet c'est avant tout empcher les pauvres d'accder  la culture.

----------


## Mdinoc

> L'excuse pour quelle faute ?
> 
> Je tlcharge un film, je le regarde, en quoi l'auteur est-il ls si de toutes manires je n'ai pas assez d'argent pour me payer le DVD ou la place de cin ?
> 
> Empcher le tlchargement d'uvres sur Internet c'est avant tout empcher les pauvres d'accder  la culture.


Le problme, ce sont les (trop nombreux) gens qui _ont_ assez d'argent et tlchargent quand mme. Mais je pense que cela peut facilement tre contourn par une offre lgale dcente.

Aussi, je suis au courant du fait que beaucoup de choses qu'on tlcharge sont des choses qu'on n'aurait jamais achet de toute faon. Mais est-ce vraiment au-dessus de tout reproche?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Vu tout ce qu'on donne dj aux pauvres, je vais pas en plus les plaindre s'ils ne peuvent se payer une place de cinma, ou acheter une DVD ! 

Je ne suis pas pauvre, mais loin d'tre riche ! J'ai jamais fait de bateau, ni t en hlicoptre, je n'irais jamais dans l'espace, je ne possderais jamais une Rolls Royce, je ne serais jamais propritaire de ma maison (et pourtant je connais des personnes moins aises que moi qui le sont).
A une poque, il est arriv que ma fille soit priv de vacances, alors que les enfants des voisins, dont les parents taient RMIstes partaient en vacances grce  des chques vacances de la CAF. Je ne trouve pas cela normal !

Aujourd'hui je me pose de plus en plus la question : "Vaut-il mieux bosser, ou tre RMIste ?" De plus en plus, j'ai l'impression de n'tre qu'une vache  lait qui bosse comme un con, pour payer les  des gens qui ne bossent pas des trucs que je ne pourrais pas me payer !  ::calim2::

----------


## Marco46

> Aussi, je suis au courant du fait que beaucoup de choses qu'on tlcharge sont des choses qu'on n'aurait jamais achet de toute faon. Mais est-ce vraiment au-dessus de tout reproche?


De fait oui. Il n'y a aucun problme. A moins d'aimer se flageller pour rien je vois pas.




> Le problme, ce sont les (trop nombreux) gens qui ont assez d'argent et tlchargent quand mme. Mais je pense que cela peut facilement tre contourn par une offre lgale dcente.


Entirement d'accord. S'il y avait des .avi pour un tarif raisonnable j'aurai dsinstall ma mule depuis belle lurette. Mais maintenant j'ai plus envie de donner de l'argent aux industriels. Ils me font vomir. Par contre j'aimerais bien en donner aux artistes.  ::aie::  C'est un problme a.

----------


## Mdinoc

> De fait oui. Il n'y a aucun problme. A moins d'aimer se flageller pour rien je vois pas.


Eh bien, c'est quand mme illicite. Tu n'achtes pas a, tu ne "mrites" donc pas ce que l'couter t'apporte (plaisir car c'est bien, bonne rigolade tellement c'est mauvais, information de premire main sur la qualit, etc.)

Aprs, il peut y avoir des choses dont on estime quelles devraient tre gratuites (comme savoir si un truc est bon ou mauvais).

----------


## Mdinoc

Et puis, il y a les choses plus " usage unique", comme certains films. Il y en a plusieurs que j'ai vus par plusieurs morceaux sur youtube (ce que j'estime "illicite"), mais dont j'ai du mal  voir l'intrt rel d'acheter le DVD  prsent (surtout que je n'ai personne avec qui voir les films en question).

D'un autre ct, c'est plus le prix "location" qu'il faudrait que je paye, mais quand il s'agit de sries, elles sont souvent classes "produit destin  la vente, location strictement interdite" (tant que j'en parle, je trouve que c'est dj une belle arnaque en soi), ou tout simplement introuvable sur les sites de vidos  la demande, ou bien les sites en question ont des conditions d'accs qu'on n'accepte pas...

Je suis donc tenaill par la tentation d'en rester l plutt que me procurer  prix "achat" le DVD dont je n'ai plus l'utilit...

----------


## henderson

> Le support physique n'appartient pas  l'auteur.


C'est normal puisque, par exemple, un compositeur n'est "propritaire" que de la partition !
Le produit dfinitif ( moins que tu saches dchiffrer une partition sans l'arrangement final et la lire comme tu l'entendrais avec son arrangement final) demande parfois pas mal d'investissements !
Il est donc normal que les "bandes" (l'oeuvre telle qu'on va l'entendre) appartiennent  la production qui espre rcuprer au moins l'argent qu'elle y aura mis !




> Les bnfices de sa vente ne vont pas  l'auteur.


Ce qui est faux  cause de ce qui suit :




> L'industriel qui produit ces supports physique paye une redevance  l'auteur.


C'est sans doute le premier travail ralis par le producteur !
Les droits sont calculs sur le prix HT et ventils : un certain % ... sur un certain % du prix HT !

Mais l'usage ultrieur de l'oeuvre (interprte par d'autres artistes) gnrera des droits pour l'auteur et non plus pour la production initiale !

----------


## Lyche

Normal, puisque c'est l'uvre qui est reprise, pas le support de l'uvre

----------


## VSEB33

Se qui me fait le plus vomir c'est le prix d'un repas du prsident.
1 millions d', une installation de douche  plus de 200 000  et le maquillage.

quand il partira on sera vraiment dans la m*rde, mme si on est dj.

----------


## Lyche

> Se qui me fait le plus vomir c'est le prix d'un repas du prsident.
> 1 millions d', une installation de douche  plus de 200 000  et le maquillage.
> 
> quand il partira on sera vraiment dans la m*rde, mme si on est dj.


a fait 20ans qu'on est dans la merde, depuis que les socialistes on vot le dpassement de budget et qu'on arrive plus  s'en sortir.. alors cessons de parler des drives du prsident actuel et tentons de remdier aux problmes que poserons les probables futurs prsidents. Golne ne fait pas mieux, payer 48000 pour un site digne d'un enfant de 5ans c'est pas plus glorieux...

----------


## Marco46

> Ce qui est faux  cause de ce qui suit :
> 
> C'est sans doute le premier travail ralis par le producteur !
> Les droits sont calculs sur le prix HT et ventils : un certain % ... sur un certain % du prix HT !
> 
> Mais l'usage ultrieur de l'oeuvre (interprte par d'autres artistes) gnrera des droits pour l'auteur et non plus pour la production initiale !


Oui mais si je copie  partir d'eMule, le prix de vente c'est zro? 0% de zro ben a fait zro.

Le problme est donc bien la rmunration de l'auteur, pas la prservation de l'industrie des moines copistes.




> Eh bien, c'est quand mme illicite. Tu n'achtes pas a, tu ne "mrites" donc pas ce que l'couter t'apporte (plaisir car c'est bien, bonne rigolade tellement c'est mauvais, information de premire main sur la qualit, etc.)


Je maintiens que cette notion de "mrites" est stupide. Si on comprends bien la raison d'tre du droit d'auteur et le fonctionnement du systme c'est idiot de penser a, dsol. Le problme de fond c'est la rmunration des crateurs avec l'arrive d'une nouvelle technologie de diffusion de l'information. C'est pas de prserver une industrie obsolte gre par des Picsou.

----------


## Invit1

> Je maintiens que cette notion de "mrites" est stupide. Si on comprends bien la raison d'tre du droit d'auteur et le fonctionnement du systme c'est idiot de penser a, dsol. Le problme de fond c'est la rmunration des crateurs avec l'arrive d'une nouvelle technologie de diffusion de l'information. C'est pas de prserver une industrie obsolte gre par des Picsou.


Alors les auteurs qui signent avec les majors ne mritent mme pas qu'on les coute !

Ety profitons librement des auteurs qui eux se sont adapts aux nouvelles technologies...

Tiens, tude de cas :
Tu es auteur et artiste (cela s'adresse  tous). Le cout du matriel pour faire une bonne maquette coute relativement chre, les studio sont eux aussi trs onreux... mais bon, tu fais tes titres, tu les mets en ligne pour en faire profiter tout le monde et hop, tu gagnes moins que le RMI mais tout le monde t'apprcie...
Cool, tu es clbre, on parle de toi, mais pas de revenu suffisant pour renouveler ton rpertoire...
Dommage, tu es ouvrier et tu resteras ouvrier. C'tait une belle aventure  ::P: 

Dsol, mais si pour certain, tlcharger permet l'accs  la "culture"... heu plutt au loisir non ? La culture a le dos large  ::P: 
pour d'autre, cela ne se justifie pas...

Pour la rmunration de l'auteur ? ok, qui se bat pour ton salaire ? Mme pas toi ! Alors de quoi nous mlons nous ? Il y a l ingrence dans des affaires privs.

Certains artiste mcontent sont parti des majors et ce sont autoproduits. D'autre souhaite ne pas changer. De quel droit nous arrogeons nous justicier ?

Ce sont des excuses, encores des excuses...

----------


## henderson

> Normal, puisque c'est l'œuvre qui est reprise, pas le support de l'œuvre


Les "bandes" ce n'est pas le support mais son contenu (l'oeuvre telle qu'on l'entendra) !

----------


## henderson

> Empcher le tlchargement d'oeuvres sur Internet c'est avant tout empcher les pauvres d'accder  la culture.


Le coup de la misre... des autres bien sr !
Et bien moi qui suis "pauvre", je gre ma misre en prenant un abonnement internet le moins cher possible ce qui me permet d'acheter 12 CD par an !

Elle est pas belle la vie des pauvres ?

Juste pour info : je m'occupe des pauvres et bien... le cadet de leurs soucis,  ces pauvres, ... c'est internet parce que "un ordinateur" ... ce serait pour eux un fardeau supplmentaire  porter !

Donc la misre ... elle a bon dos !

----------


## Invit1

Parmi tous les participants, qui est pauvre ? ou du moins ce sent pauvre ?

Ensuite, selon vous quel serait le "juste" prix d'un CD/DVD pour que l'on ne soit pas tent par le tlchargement ?

Ensuite, multipliez ce "juste" prix par le nombre de tlchargement que vous faites...

Oui, le pauvre  bon dos, et Robin du Net est l pour sauver les pauvres surquips tant en lecteur graveur que de matriel informatique (fourni par Robin du Net bien sur) avec une connection prix sur le voisin grce au wifi du riche... du mchant tyrannique major du disque spoliant les artistes (pas nous, les artistes) mais ne redistribuant pas les sous qu'ils privent aux tyranniques  ::P: 

Oui, nous les "riches" prenons aux plus riches, mais redistribuons nous la valeur du travail de l'artiste  l'artiste lui mme ?

----------


## recon

qu'ils commencent d'abord par baisser le cout de la vie (l'eau ,l'elec, l'impt,le gaz...) dfois j'ai mme pas assez de tunes pour effectuer un appel avec mon phone mais malgr tout j'achte 80% des albums que je possde et toujours le prix des albums, dvd ou place de cin ne cessent de grimper  long terme je vais pas verser totalement dans l'illgalit ? ou je vais devoir me priver de toute musique ou film ? Pourquoi pas un crdit mutuel ou une banque pour la musique ou les films (troll on air)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Tiens, tude de cas :
> Tu es auteur et artiste (cela s'adresse  tous). Le cout du matriel pour faire une bonne maquette coute relativement chre, les studio sont eux aussi trs onreux... mais bon, tu fais tes titres, tu les mets en ligne pour en faire profiter tout le monde et hop, tu gagnes moins que le RMI mais tout le monde t'apprcie...
> Cool, tu es clbre, on parle de toi, mais pas de revenu suffisant pour renouveler ton rpertoire...
> Dommage, tu es ouvrier et tu resteras ouvrier. C'tait une belle aventure


Sur son site il demande  ceux qui ont bien aim les titres de lui donner un petit quelque chose (0.50, 1, 5...) pour continuer dans cette voie par paypal par exemple. Si buzz il y a, il devient riche et peut galement faire des petits concerts dans sa ville pour se faire un peu de tune.

Le coup de la rmunration directe du droit d'auteur (enfin environ 70% il y a qques intermdiaires) a bien fonctionn pour certains groupes. Je prfre payer 1 le titre  avec 0.70 qui vont  l'auteur plutt que d'acheter le titre le mme prix sur un site de major ou pire en magasin. 

Un CD  7 ou moins me semble raisonnable. 10 pour un dvd et 15 pour un blu-ray. A votre tour  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

Et puis, il y a les concerts, qui payent pas mal pour les artistes. Il y a mme des artistes qui arrivent  vendre leur CD  la sortie du concert...

----------


## r0d

Ce qui m'nerve dans cette histoire, c'est que ce dbat est totalement biais. Ce ne sont pas les bonnes questions qui sont poses (cette loi vise-t-elle les riches ou les pauvres? Faut-il punir ceux qui tlchargent peu ou ceux qui tlchargent beaucoup? Comment viter les erreurs judiciaires? etc.)

Le problme de fond, et qui est savemment vit par les autorits (Hadopi n'est qu'un outil de plus pour viter ce problme, bien qu'il ne soit pas que a non plus*). Le problme c'est que l'volution des technologie est en train de rendre le support (CD et DVD principalement) obsolte, et que la marchandisation de ce support constitue une part non ngligeable de l'conomie de nos pays. Les bonnes questions seraient donc,  mon avis:
- par quel modle conomique allons nous remplacer celui-ci?
- a-t-on rellement besoin, aujourd'hui, d'intermdiaires entre les artistes et leur public?
- si oui, de quel nature doivent-ils tre?

Ce qui est nervant, mais carractristique de notre poque, c'est que ceux qui ont le pouvoir (les grands groupes et les tats) ne cherchent pas de relle solution, car ils n'ont pas d'intrt  cette volution. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle les gens tlchargent autant: puisque les autorits ne s'occupent pas de la question, et bien nous, les citoyens, nous en chargeons nous-mme. Et a donne ce que a donne: un joyeux bordel. Et pour ma part, je trouve a plutt pas mal... mais bon...

Il y en a bien quelques uns qui tentent de poser ces bonnes questions, mais ils sont immdiatement criminaliss ou marginaliss...


* Hadopi contient fondamentalement une charge idologique forte: chacun chez soi, concurrence et non collaboration, proprit priv et non partage. En obligeant tout le monde  scuriser son rseau, c'est une grosse victoire politique de la droite. C'est un peu comme s'ils parvenaient  faire une loi qui nous oblige  mettre des camras de surveillance chez nous: a n'a aucune utilit, mais la charge idologique est forte. A noter cette jolie petite contradiction: les partis libraux (dont la valeur fondamentale est la libert) sont ceux qui sont toujours pour plus de lois, plus de svrit, plus de privatisation de libert. La vrit c'est qu'ils sont pour plus de libert, mais pas pour tout le monde, juste pour ceux qui en ont les moyens. Puisque tout doit pouvoir s'acheter, pourquoi pas la libert?

----------


## henderson

Sauf que le jour o les "majors" vont comprendre qu'on fait plus de fric  dupliquer du MP3 qu' graver du CD ... ta dialectique en prendre un sacr coup !
Au sens o, sans le savoir, tu auras contribu  leur enrichissement !
Plus besoin de rseaux d'approvisionnement, de points de vente ... !
Donc autant de bnfices sur une masse salariale qui n'aura plus lieu d'tre !
Au fond, rod ...  mener un tel combat, tu vas finir par te dcouvrir  umpiste travesti en gauchiste.

Le vritable dbat consisterait, selon moi,  dfinir une limite morale entre "en vivre" et "s'en enrichir" dans un change quitable entre ceux qui y travaillent et ceux qui en jouissent !

Quant  l'ide du libre partage ... j'attends que tu nous donnes ton adresse pour qu'on puisse se partager librement tout ce que tu possdes !
Donc avant de promouvoir l’ide que l’on puisse bouffer les frites des autres, commence dj par te rendre utile en ramassant les patates (dans le sens d'une forme d'auto-gestion)!

----------


## r0d

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu racontes. 
Je pose la question "vous prfrez le noir ou le rouge?" et toi tu m'attaques en disant que le vert c'est moche.
Tu as un problme avec le tlchargement illgal. Sur ce sujet, tes interventions sont impulsives. Tu devrais te calmer et prendre un peu de recul.

----------


## henderson

> Ce qui m'nerve dans cette histoire, c'est que ce dbat est totalement biais. Ce ne sont pas les bonnes questions qui sont poses (cette loi vise-t-elle les riches ou les pauvres? Faut-il punir ceux qui tlchargent peu ou ceux qui tlchargent beaucoup? Comment viter les erreurs judiciaires? etc.)
> 
> Le problme de fond, et qui est savemment vit par les autorits (Hadopi n'est qu'un outil de plus pour viter ce problme, bien qu'il ne soit pas que a non plus*). Le problme c'est que l'volution des technologie est en train de rendre le support (CD et DVD principalement) obsolte, et que la marchandisation de ce support constitue une part non ngligeable de l'conomie de nos pays. Les bonnes questions seraient donc,  mon avis:
> - par quel modle conomique allons nous remplacer celui-ci?
> - a-t-on rellement besoin, aujourd'hui, d'intermdiaires entre les artistes et leur public?
> - si oui, de quel nature doivent-ils tre?
> 
> Ce qui est nervant, mais carractristique de notre poque, c'est que ceux qui ont le pouvoir (les grands groupes et les tats) ne cherchent pas de relle solution, car ils n'ont pas d'intrt  cette volution. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle les gens tlchargent autant: puisque les autorits ne s'occupent pas de la question, et bien nous, les citoyens, nous en chargeons nous-mme. Et a donne ce que a donne: un joyeux bordel. Et pour ma part, je trouve a plutt pas mal... mais bon...
> 
> ...


Je rpte :

Donc avant de promouvoir l’ide que l’on puisse bouffer les frites des autres, commence dj par te rendre utile en ramassant les patates (dans le sens d'une forme d'auto-gestion) !

Donc : rod se situe o exactement, socialement et conomiquement parlant, dans la chane qui va de "ramasser les patates"  "bouffer les frites de quelqu'un d'autre" dans un systme politique tel qu'il le rve !

Contemplatif ? Ramasseur ? Celui qui commande les frites ? Celui qui les bouffe ? L'idologue qui s'en amuse ? Le commissaire politique qui vrifie que tout se passe comme prvu par le parti ? Celui qui en avait parl juste pour rire ?

----------


## Barsy

Comme le dit r0d, la vrai question au fond, ce n'est pas de savoir si on est pour ou contre HADOPI ou si on est pour ou contre le tlchargement illgal.

La vrai question, c'est de savoir quel est l'avenir de l'art et de sa diffusion. Est-ce que le systme de vente par copies constitue encore un systme viable avec les technologies actuelles ? Il ne s'agit pas non plus de manger dans l'assiette des artistes ou de leur voler leurs uvres.

Contrairement  ce qu'on l'air de penser certains (beaucoup ?), l'art n'a pas attendu l'existence des magntophones, des tournes-disques et des DVD pour natre. Il a toujours su s'adapter aux technologies existantes. Je pense qu'on est l  un tournant et plutt que d'essayer de freiner pour viter de le prendre, on devrait plutt foncer dedans.

----------


## r0d

> Je rpte :
> 
> Donc avant de promouvoir lide que lon puisse bouffer les frites des autres, commence dj par te rendre utile en ramassant les patates (dans le sens d'une forme d'auto-gestion) !
> 
> Donc : rod se situe o exactement, socialement et conomiquement parlant, dans la chane qui va de "ramasser les patates"  "bouffer les frites de quelqu'un d'autre" dans un systme politique tel qu'il le rve !
> 
> Contemplatif ? Ramasseur ? Celui qui commande les frites ? Celui qui les bouffe ? L'idologue qui s'en amuse ? Le commissaire politique qui vrifie que tout se passe comme prvu par le parti ? Celui qui en avait parl juste pour rire ?


Mais j'en sais rien moi... je ne me situe pas dans cette chane, je suis pas productiviste. Si je souscris  une grande partie des analyses de Marx, je partage pas sa conception de la production. Sur ce point l, je suis plus en phase avec les anarcho-communistes, en particulier Kropotkine ou Urruti, avec des ides comme la dmocratisation de la demande: il ne faut produire que ce dont on a besoin, et ne pas stimuler la demande. Notion reprise par des courants colos radicaux actuels comme "la dcroissance" par ex.

De plus je pense que l'art est quelque chose que l'on devrait laisser en dehors du march. J'ai dj eu l'occasion de m'expliquer l-dessus: je ne suis pas pour la disparition totale du march, mais je pense que le march ne devrait concerner que le superflux.

Donc bon, je ne parviens pas  me situer dans ta chane. Mais de toutes faon, l n'est pas la question. Je que je pense moi, tout le monde s'en fiche, et en plus le capitalisme a tellement dtruit nos perceptions qu'il n'y a pas la moindre chance pour que mon discours soit intelligible. Non, ce que je disais, c'est que le monde change, et que les autorits refusent de l'accepter et tentent par tous les moyens d'empcher ces changements (ce qui explique hadopi) et qu'il ne faut pas que nous nous laissions enfumer par leur cran de fume.

Je suis bien conscient que l'art n'est pas prt de sortir des griffes du march. Mais mme ainsi, il existe des solution plus efficaces, et que pour les trouver, il faut se poser les bonnes questions. Je ne cherchais pas  exprimer les solutions que je prconise, mais juste je proposais mon analyse de la situation. C'est tout.

Nous nous trompons constamment de cible. C'est la faute des immigrants, des pirates, des vieux, des fumeurs, des jeunes, des _____ ( remplir selon les mdias que vous lisez), mais les vrais ennemis ce sont les autorits (les grands groupes et les tats). Voil la substance de mon prcdent message. Aprs, on peut de pas tre d'accord avec cela, mais je n'avais pas pris position concernant le tlchargement.

----------


## Invit

> La vrai question, c'est de savoir quel est l'avenir de l'art et de sa diffusion. Est-ce que le systme de vente par copies constitue encore un systme viable avec les technologies actuelles ? Il ne s'agit pas non plus de manger dans l'assiette des artistes ou de leur voler leurs uvres.


J'ai un peu de mal avec cette ide d'art et d'artistes... la quasi totalit de ce qui tlcharg, ce sont des tubes de l't, des sries  la mode et des films rcents: des produits de masse, ayant une dure de vie trs courte, et pas produites par "une artiste" (quand on imagine ca, on pense  Van Gogh ou  Beethoven) mais par de grosses corporations qui font du marketing. 

Je ne vois pas trs bien le rapport avec l'art (tu sais, les trucs qu'on coute et qu'on lit encore aprs 50 ou 100 ans, ou qu'on va voir dans les muses...)

Dans cette affaire on a de grosses socits qui vendent des produits de masse, et qui aimeraient faire payer tous les "utilisateurs", pour maximiser leur revenu. C'est pas joli joli, mais c'est assez normal. Ils deviennent ridicules quand ils posent comme dfenseurs de l'Art ou des artistes... Et, il suffit de lire les magazines people pour se dire que "leurs artistes" ne sont pas trop  plaindre... 

Mais bon, l'autre partie n'est pas reluisante non plus. Le tlchargement du dernier madonna ou de l'avant dernier bruce willis comme droit humain fondamental, et la technologie du piratage (c'en est, ca consiste  faire quelque chose d'explicitement interdit par la licence) comme avenir de l'humanit, c'est quand mme un peu grotesque non?

Enfin, si le problme c'est le prix de vente. C'est simple, il y a une offre, une demande, vous trouvez ca trop cher, ne l'achetez pas, les prix baisseront.

Une fois de plus le rapport avec l'art, je ne vois pas trop...

Francois

----------


## supersnail

Et dire que pendant qu'on se fait plumer par ces lois stupides,Messieurs les chefs d'etat dpensent un million d'euros dans un repas d'affaire  ::roll:: 
 (sachant que si ils se mettent  tlcharger,ils vont videmment pas tre sanctionns par hadopi)


Et aprs on nous parle d'galit  ::calim2::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Les opposants  Hadopi sortent le livre "La Bataille Hadopi", qui critique amrement la loi et propose des alternatives*

Quelques 44 opposants  Hadopi (informaticiens, dputs europens, lus 
locaux, professeurs, avocats, artistes, journalistes spcialiss, etc.) ont ensemble co-crit un livre intitul "La Bataille Hadopi" qui critique violemment la nouvelle loi. Ce livre d'ides est crit sous licence libre , ce qui signifie que chacun peut l'acheter (version imprime), le tlcharger gratuitement (PDF), le revendre, etc... 

Mathieu Pasquini, diteur du livre (ditions In Libro Veritas), considre cette loi comme une dfaite pour les artistes alors que les internautes, eux, devraient toujours trouver de nouveaux moyens pour tlcharger illgalement en toute discrtion. 

Tous les participants  cet ouvrage craignent l'arrive logique d'une Hadopi 3, et une ventuelle censure du web par le gouvernement. Leur cri de ralliement : Hadopi nest quune bataille perdue mais la guerre nest pas finie..

Ils appellent  poursuivre la lutte pour dfendre la libert d'Internet, notamment contre Loppsi 2 (cette loi visant  filter certains contenus).

Les opposants  Hadopi s'accordent  dire qu'ils sont juriquement impuissants face  une loi dfinitivement adopte par Parlement et Conseil constitutionnel. Cependant, il leur reste un cheval de bataille : rendre le texte obsolte. Dans ce but, ils souhaitent mettre en place une conomie alternative qui serait base sur les licences libres ainsi qu'un mcnat global pour financer les crations :  La contribution crative permettra de faire de chacun un distributeur de la culture. a dclar Philippe Aigrain, cofondateur de la Quadrature du Net (groupement d'avocats militant pour les droits et les liberts sur le web, qui recevra tous les bnfices de la vente du livre).

Le moyen d'action sera donc de faire pression sur les intermdiaires du secteurs (majors et distributeurs) en leur coupant l'herbe sous le pied via la mise en rapport directe des auteurs avec les consommateurs.

Le droit dauteur a driv dun droit protgeant les artistes  un droit protgeant lindustrie musicale, s'est insurg Me Benjamin Jean, expert juridique.

Le chanteur/compositeur Francis Lalanne s'est, lui, engag  sortir ses prochains disques, livres et films sous licences libres ds 2010.

Quant au contenu du livre, il se divise en douze chapitres abordant chacun un aspect de cette bataille et qui largissent le dbat (notamment  propos des tentative de contrle d'Internet). Ses grands chapitres abordent les thmes suivants : les mobilisations citoyennes, les joutes lgislatives aux parlements franais et europens, le monde artistique, les alternatives existantes et proposes, etc.

Voici le lien direct vers la version PDF de l'ouvrage : http://www.ilv-bibliotheca.net/libra...on_argent.html

Source : In Libro Veritas

----------


## Matthieu2000

http://www.ecrans.fr/Jaimelesartiste...noms,8493.html



> Depuis le 1er novembre, Jaimelesartistes.fr, site de promotion dHadopi 1 command par le ministre de la Culture, est pass ironiquement  lennemi. Dsormais, cette adresse redirige linternaute vers Jaimelesartistes.info, lun des outils de protestation des anti-Hadopi o il est possible de lire :  Jaimeslesartistes.fr mais jaime toujours pas les majors.


Ca promet comme gestion...

----------


## henderson

> La vrai question, c'est de savoir quel est l'avenir de l'art et de sa diffusion.


L'art ne supporte pas la copie !!!
Par dfinition, l'objet d'art est unique !




> Est-ce que le systme de vente par copies constitue encore un systme viable avec les technologies actuelles ?


Ce ne sont pas les technologies qui portent atteinte  la viabilit mais le comportement des gens !
Quelle que soit la technologie, comment supporter l'ide de se partager le bien d'autrui ?




> Il ne s'agit pas non plus de manger dans l'assiette des artistes


Le tlchargement illgal est une conomie parallle qui ne gnre aucune rmunration pour les ayants droits.
Les seuls  gagner de l'argent sont ceux qui font l'conomie d'acheter l'objet (Offre lgale, CD, DVD ...) !




> ou de leur voler leurs œuvres.


Voler ... certes non, mais ici on cherche surtout  en obtenir (ou en justifier pour soi-mme) l'usufruit (dans le "laisser copier" ou le "donner  copier") !
Seul le producteur  le droit de copie puisqu'il est propritaire de l'objet (l'oeuvre telle qu'elle est finalise pour l'avoir finance) ! 
C'est le copyright tel qu'il est annonc sur l'objet !

[HUMOUR]
Avec le numrique, on a la garantie de ne pouvoir couter (au meilleur du pire) que la moiti des oeuvres !
Alors imaginez ... jusqu' quel point on se fait arnaquer avec du MP3 ... !!!
Donc le prix du CD ... au moins deux moins cher que le vinyle ...
Mais ... vive le vinyle !
[/HUMOUR]

----------


## Daestrik

> L'art ne supporte pas la copie !!!
> Par dfinition, l'objet d'art est unique !


Ah ? C'est une faon de voir les choses qui ne m'est jamais apparue . Peux-tu dvelopper ?




> Quelle que soit la technologie, comment supporter l'ide de se partager le bien d'autrui ?


Encore une fois, sans rfuter le moins du monde l'ide, peux-tu nous dire ce qui te rends l'ide si insupportable ?




> Le tlchargement illgal est une conomie parallle qui ne gnre aucune rmunration pour les ayants droits.
> Les seuls  gagner de l'argent sont ceux qui font l'conomie d'acheter l'objet (Offre lgale, CD, DVD ...) !


Le tlchargement illgal n'est en rien une conomie parallle. A ma connaissance, personne ne tlcharge un morceau pour le revendre  d'autres personnes : si c'tait le cas, je doute qu'il vendrait. Les gens iraient tlcharger au mme endroit que lui.
A propos de l'conomie faite, c'est en supposant que, s'ils n'avaient pas pu tlcharger l'uvre, ils l'aient achet, ce qui est bien souvent faux.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> A propos de l'conomie faite, c'est en supposant que, s'ils n'avaient pas pu tlcharger l'uvre, ils l'aient achet, ce qui est bien souvent faux.


C'est peut-tre faux, mais dans ce cas, ils ne l'auraient pas eu ! Et s'ils l'avaient voulus ils auraient du l'acheter ou le louer et non le voler ! 

Le tlchargement illgal entraine tout simplement des ractions abusives qui finiront par aboutir  la restriction d'internet pour tous, simplement  cause de la malhonntet de certains !
C'est un peu comme les limitations de vitesse et le taux 0 d'alcool. Certains ayant abuss, tout le monde est sanctionn !  ::aie::

----------


## Jidefix

> C'est un peu comme les limitations de vitesse et le taux 0 d'alcool. Certains ayant abuss, tout le monde est sanctionn !


Ben justement, a me semble tre un bon exemple d'abus gouvernemental: je reste trs peu convaincu de l'impact de la vitesse sur les morts sur la route. D'ailleurs dans le mme cas que pour Hadopi on a trs peu d'analyse sur le sujet. Quand je prends la route c'est pas des fonceurs dont j'ai peur, mais des zigzagueurs, des dboite-men et des pousse-au-cul. Et a c'est pas condamn (ou plutt si en thorie mais c'est insurveillable donc non).
Bref, les radars sont arrivs  un moment ou le gouvernement avais bien besoin d'argent, en plus de la scurit routire qui l'avait pingl pour sa non-action, et il a saisi un prtexte bidon.

Un peu comme aujourd'hui finalement. Peut-on vraiment reporter la faute sur les gens si le gouvernement se sert d'un argument bidon?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Les radars c'est un moyen de contrler la vitesse. La limitation de la vitesse est une rponse adquate aux exemples que tu donnes, et que je rsumerais en "incivilits automobiles". 
Certes, la limitation de la vitesse n'empche pas ces incivilits, mais rduit leur impact ! Un accident  90 km/h est souvent (attention, je ne systmatise pas) moins mortel qu' 200 km/h. 
De mme censurer certains sites internet sera une rponse  l'utilisation malhonnte que certains en font ! 
On en est toujours au mme point, la majorit paie pour les excs d'une minorit, et cette affirmation est reproductible dans beaucoup de domaine !

Je ne dis pas "vive les radars", ni "vive Hadopi" mais je dis "Chauffards et Pirates sont des enf****" et je les considre responsables de ses drives !

----------


## Invit1

> Ben justement, a me semble tre un bon exemple d'abus gouvernemental: je reste trs peu convaincu de l'impact de la vitesse sur les morts sur la route. D'ailleurs dans le mme cas que pour Hadopi on a trs peu d'analyse sur le sujet. Quand je prends la route c'est pas des fonceurs dont j'ai peur, mais des zigzagueurs, des dboite-men et des pousse-au-cul. Et a c'est pas condamn (ou plutt si en thorie mais c'est insurveillable donc non).
> Bref, les radars sont arrivs  un moment ou le gouvernement avais bien besoin d'argent, en plus de la scurit routire qui l'avait pingl pour sa non-action, et il a saisi un prtexte bidon.
> 
> Un peu comme aujourd'hui finalement. Peut-on vraiment reporter la faute sur les gens si le gouvernement se sert d'un argument bidon?


Alors l NON !

J'ai lu des choses pour lesquelles je ne suis pas du mme avis, mais ce ne sont que des avis...

Mais l, je ne peux m'empcher de dire que c'est une grosse connerie qui a failli me couter la vie et celle de ma fille !

Punaise, si je n'avais pas moi ragi au dernier moment, je n'aurais pas pu crire ses ligne.

  L'abruti avec 0 d'alcool m'a tout simplement fonc dessus..., pas de zigzag, de dpassement surprise et de collage abusif, juste arriv sur le cot et du fait de la vitesse, (tu sais, celle qui ne justifie pas le nombre de mort sur la route ?) a gliss en me refusant la priorit...

Non, l'Etat n'est pas assez svre face aux abrutis qui se croient super-conducteurs et qui menacent la vie des autres au nom de leur propre libert...

Concernant le sujet qu'est HADOPI, on s'en fout des analyses qui seront toujours dans le sens de ce qui les font...

Ce qui est bien, c'est la coexistence du libre avec un nombre important de licences diffrentes et le propritaire o chacun peut s'il le veut ou le peux acheter ou non...

Celui qui ne respecte pas doit payer.

Je ne conois pas que l'on parle d'art et d'artiste sans regarder ce qui est tlcharg...

Les tubes de l't ne sont pas des produits artistiques et les chanteurs encore moins des artistes, les films de srie non plus et les derniers jeux PC ou de console non plus !!!

Punaise, revenez sur terre, et ouvrez les yeux car grce  vos mauvais arguments, la loi HADOPI passe et internet sera le fruit d'une surveillance sans pareil

Les VPN se cre, mais peuvent devenir inaccessibles par simple dcret et dans les pays o se trouve ces VNP, des clones HADOPI sont prsents

Dsol, mais mme si on n'est pas d'accord avec un mode de fonctionnement, soit on dmnage, soit on respecte...

l, faute de non respect quasi permanent pour de l'absurde non indispensable  la vie et surtout le peu de chose rellement culturelle de tlcharg, je ne vois pas le soucis de voir punir soit les majeurs (pas major) fautif ou les parents responsables de leur enfant

Et dire comme j'ai pu lire qu'on accuse la petite soeur de 8 ans, c'est un peu gros et que font les parents ?

Bref, relisons la netiquette et appliquons...

Punaise, trouvez de bons arguments, pas un amas de truc genre "pas content - pas content, on ne peut plus gruger tranquille"

----------


## Jidefix

Mouais, moi je vois plutt a comme une fausse rponse  un vrai problme: l'incivilit est toujours l parce qu'on ne sait pas comment lutter contre, mais pour faire semblant d'agir on va pointer du doigt le mec qui s'est un peu fait plaisir...
Parce qu'ils sont pas rgls  200 les radars, ils sont rgls  114 et 134 (tolrance zro mouarf mouarf). En pente sur une 2*4 voies a me fait mal.

----------


## Jidefix

> Alors l NON !
> 
> J'ai lu des choses pour lesquelles je ne suis pas du mme avis, mais ce ne sont que des avis...
> 
> Mais l, je ne peux m'empcher de dire que c'est une grosse connerie qui a failli me couter la vie et celle de ma fille !
> 
> Punaise, si je n'avais pas moi ragi au dernier moement, je n'aurais pas pu crire ses ligne.
> 
> L'abriti avec 0 d'alcool m'a tout simplement fonc dessus..., pas de zigzag, de dpassement surprise et de collage abusif, juste arriv sur le cot et du fait de la vitesse, (tu sais, celle qui ne justifie pas le nombre de mort sur la route ?)  gliss en me refusant la priorit...
> ...


Oh la du calme garon, c'est pas en t'nervant que tu deviens convaincant, au contraire. Alors on va reprendre le dtail de ce qui s'est pass:




> *juste arriv sur le cot* et du fait de la vitesse, (tu sais, celle qui ne justifie pas le nombre de mort sur la route ?)  gliss en me refusant la priorit...


Si je comprends bien il est arriv sur un carrefour dans l'incapacit de s'arrter avant (et surtout sans faire attention par temps de pluie). C'est de l'inconscience, on est d'accord, mais je vois pas le rapport avec les radars. Je ne crois pas qu'ils surveillent la vitesse aux carrefours (en tout cas j'en ai jamais vus).
De plus j'imagine qu'il respectait la limite, parce que 50, a suffit trs largement pour tre incapable de piler par temps de pluie.
Donc a confirmes bien: il faut juste faire preuve de bon sens, et  un moment tu peux mettre toutes les lois que tu veux tu retomberas toujours la-dessus.

D'o ma critique de cette loi. Je ne suis pas pour le "tout piratage". J'achte des albums, et j'en tlcharge, comme beaucoup de monde autour de moi, comme avant finalement sauf que a a largi mon champ de connaissance.
Je pense que le piratage n'est qu'un leurre et je n'ai pas envie d'tre pnalis pour une menace fantme.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Toi qui as l'air si malin, pourquoi ne nous donnes-tu pas la solution pour lutter contre les incivilits sur la route, et les tlchargements illgaux ?

Parce que dire qu'on a le droit de se faire plaisir en roulant  200 kmh sur une route, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! Si tu veux jouer au pilote de courses, tu vas sur un circuit, la route est  tout le monde et tu ne sais pas comment vont ragir les gens en te voyant arriver comme un bolide !

C'est un peu comme les motards qui se plaignent que les automobilistes ne font pas attention  eux et qui roulent  fond la caisse entre les voitures dans les bouchons !  ::roll::

----------


## Invit1

Oui, c'est vrai que les incivilits sont et seront toujours prsentes, mais c'est aussi  nous en tant que responsable de ne pas tomber dedans...

Je suis papa, je surveille mes enfants quand ils sont sur internet et n'ont pas  cet ge l'utilit des logiciel d'change comme la mule ou les torrents

Pour la musique, j'utilise des site lgaux et ils trouve leur bonheur...

C'est une question d'ducation...

C'est trop facile d'accuser quelques uns des dboires d'internet alors que la majorit des internaute ont perdu conscience de ce qui est bon de faire ou de ne pas faire...

Chez tous les FAI, dans les CGV, une ligne au moins indique l'interdiction de tlcharg des fichiers illgalement...

S'ils appliquaient, il ne resterait que peu d'internaute  ::P: 

Il faut revenir sur les bonnes pratiques d'internet... et arrter d'accuser les autres soit disant minoritaire...

L'Europe s'en mme et le monde entier aussi...

Un tri est  faire et des punissions logiques contre ceux qui se croient un peu trop intouchables. Si nous mme changeons nos muvaises habitudes, HADOPI ne sera qu'un mauvais souvenir... mais si nous luttons pour permettre ouvertement aux pirates d'exister alors HADOPI se justifie pour nous seul

EDIT : Concernant mon accident, non, par beau temps, mais il allait trop vite et n'a pas su freiner. Ma voiture  fait le tampon. Je n'ai pas parl de radar ni de pluie... lis bien... mais de vitesse...

Si l'Etat voulait vraiment s'en mettre plein les poches, il enlverait les limitation de vitesse pour que l'on consomme plus d'essence...
Et oui je m'nerve, c'est par des raisonnement comme les tiens, au nom d'une libert goste et irresponsable que j'ai failli y passer... ainsi que ma fille

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne conois pas que l'on parle d'art et d'artiste sans regarder ce qui est tlcharg...
> 
> Les tubes de l't ne sont pas des produits artistiques et les chanteurs encore moins des artistes, les films de srie non plus et les derniers jeux PC ou de console non plus !!!


Ton rfrentiel personnel n'est pas universel.

Pour beaucoup de gens la "star'ac" c'est de l'art.

a fait ch... mais c'est comme a.




> l, faute de non respect quasi permanent pour de l'absurde non indispensable  la vie et surtout le peu de chose rellement culturelle de tlcharg, je ne vois pas le soucis de voir punir soit les majeurs (pas major) fautif ou les parents responsables de leur enfant


 [et l'esprit gnral de ce que tu dis]

Ton niveau culturel sur le droit d'auteur est pas loin de celui que tu reproches aux gens d'avoir :

ZERO.

Tu mlanges tout, le droit d'auteur existe pour protger les crateurs (les artistes) des diteurs (les majors) et pas de leurs auditeurs (nous) qui sont les clients (nous) des diteurs (les majors).

Si une technologie (l'informatique et internet) chamboule le rapport de force entre ces 3 acteurs du systme, ce n'est certainement pas  ceux qui font du buisness (les majors) sur le dos des artistes et de la population en profitant d'un modle technique obsolte de venir imposer leur loi.

Je te rappelle que le droit d'auteur c'est de payer un pourcentage  l'artiste lors d'une vente. Un tlchargement from eMule coute 0 . 0 % de zro ben a fait zro.

Le problme c'est la rmunration des artistes/crateurs, pas la survie des dinosaures/moines-copistes-de-DVD.

----------


## Invit1

> Ton niveau culturel sur le droit d'auteur est pas loin de celui que tu reproches aux gens d'avoir :
> 
> ZERO.


Mais non, je ne mlange pas tout, si effectivement, ce qui ressemble  de l'art pour les uns ne sont de l'art pour les autres...

Quant aux artistes dsol, ils ont sign un contrat en connaissance de cause... et je ne veux pas faire d'ingrence dans leur affaire.

Concernant le droits d'auteur, quant tu fais un bal musette, une soires, tu payes bien  la sacem non ? pourquoi pas sur internet ?

Concernant les jeux PC ? de console ? de l'art ? pas de l'art ?

Comment dfendre une bonne cause alors que nous somme dans l'illgalit ?

Donnons l'exemple comme le fait Francis Lalane, comme le font des auteurs de livre... et l, oui, nous pouvons nous battre et nous dfendre...

Parce que ce qui va arriv, HADOPI arrive, des gens vont se voir punir par ce que leur enfants ou eux mme tlchargent d'autre cesseront et le commerce lgal , n'vluera pas... et enfin l, oui, les major devront modifier leur gestion...

En attendant, nous leur donnons toutes les raisons de continuer juste parce que quelqu'uns minoritaire ont eux les moyen d'acheter ce qu'ils ont tlcharg et comme rien n'est rellement chiffrable...

Une minorit roule trop vite, tout le monde paye...

Une minorit peuvent ne pas tlcharger, tout le monde paye

----------


## Daestrik

> C'est peut-tre faux, mais dans ce cas, ils ne l'auraient pas eu ! Et s'ils l'avaient voulus ils auraient du l'acheter ou le louer et non le voler !


Donc, le "pirate" n'aurait pas eu ce qu'il voulait, l'artiste n'aurait pas gagn un sou de plus... Au final, c'est perdant-perdant.

Au moins, si le pirate tlcharge, il en profite, et il peut ds lors avoir un avis sur le travail de l'artiste. a peut rsulter en publicit pour l'artiste.
Et l vient l'argument disant " quoi sert de faire de la pub si personne n'achte ce sur quoi on fait de la pub ?"
a devient bnfique  l'artiste lors des concerts ou avec la fraction de fans qui achteront quelque chose qu'ils ont dj tlcharg simplement pour soutenir les artistes qu'ils aiment.

Je pense surtout qu'actuellement, ni les mentalits ni les lois ne sont adaptes aux changements apports par le numrique. C'est encore pire quand l'industrie tente d'enrayer le changement. Elle tente de lutter contre le courant au lieu d'aller dans son sens.

----------


## Mdinoc

+1 pour l'argument des concerts. De nos jours, on a des pirates, mais les resquilleurs on n'en entend plus parler...

----------


## Matthieu2000

Les journalistes utilise le mot pirate pour tout et n'importe quoi...

http://laposte.lci.fr/high-tech/hado...32043-449.html

----------


## Mdinoc

En parlant de TF1, o en est l'affaire Bourreau?

----------


## j.peg

Quand j'avais 15 ans, on achetait des vynils, et des cassettes stro (merci qui? Sony , marrant hein) , un disque tait repiqu une bonne dizaine de fois. 
Aujourd'hui a paraitrait inenvisageable (piraterie, contrefaon , vol , etc...)

Or qu'a-t-on constat  l'poque? que , loin de faire chuter les ventes de disques, cette pratique les a boosts ! Car la K7 qu'on avait copi chez son pote nous faisait dcouvrir un artiste, dont on achetait les autres disques. 

AU del, qu'est ce qui justifie le commerce des oeuvres d'art? L'art est universel , il appartient  l'humanit. pendant longtemps l'accs  l'art tait gratuit, peu accessible mais gratuit. Qu'un artiste puisse vivre de ses oeuvres soit, mais pourquoi faudrait-il engrosser des intermdiaires dont le seul talent est de jouer au vampire? 

Le commerce de l'art est une aberration: maintenant si je veux couter de la musique, lire une oeuvre, admirer une sculpture ou une peinture , il faut que je paye...si a continue on va nous taxer sur les couchers de soleil!

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Quand j'avais 15 ans, on achetait des vynils, et des cassettes stro (merci qui? Sony , marrant hein) , un disque tait repiqu une bonne dizaine de fois. 
> Aujourd'hui a paraitrait inenvisageable (piraterie, contrefaon , vol , etc...)


Ce que tu oublies, visiblement, c'est qu' l'poque c'tait dj interdit pour les raisons que tu donnes. Le laxisme dont nous profitions tait du  plusieurs choses.
D'abord le rsultat tait mdiocre, il faut le reconnatre. La copie sur K7 tait de mauvaise qualit. Ensuite la dure de vie des K7 tait rduite.
Ensuite, comme tu l'as dit, les gens achetaient des vinyles (et non pas *vynils*). Donc la perte, ou le manque  gagner n'tait pas catastrophique pour les ayant droits.
Ensuite, est venu le CD et avec lui le graveur. A l'poque, pour rpondre  cette nouvelle forme de piraterie, beaucoup plus dangereuse car l, la copie tait  l'identique (ou presque, la perte de qualit est quasi nulle) et sur un support aussi durable que l'original), l'tat  crer une taxe injuste, sur les CD vierges pour reverser des droits aux "ayants droits supposs". Je dis "Taxe ignoble" car la taxe tait due mme si on ne se servait pas des CD pour copier un contenu "artistique" ou "avec droits" (par exemple : sauvegarde de ses propres donnes !)
Aujourd'hui le problme est encore diffrent ! Il n'y a plus de taxes possibles puisqu'il n'y a plus de support ! Les pirateries sont virtuelles ! 
En rponse  cela, un renforcement de la loi, et un arrt du laxisme est la seule rponse valable.




> AU del, qu'est ce qui justifie le commerce des oeuvres d'art? L'art est universel , il appartient  l'humanit. pendant longtemps l'accs  l'art tait gratuit, peu accessible mais gratuit. Qu'un artiste puisse vivre de ses oeuvres soit, mais pourquoi faudrait-il engrosser des intermdiaires dont le seul talent est de jouer au vampire?


Oublierais-tu que la plupart des artistes anciens sont morts dans la misre voir mme *de* misre ? Pourquoi ? Parce que justement, ils n'arrivaient pas  vendre leurs produits ! Aujourd'hui, grce aux lois sur les droits d'auteurs, les artistes peuvent vivre de leur art (plus ou moins difficilement) mais y arrive. Ce que tu demandes, toi, c'est que les artistes crvent la dalle !  ::?: 
Je ne sais pas quel est ton mtier. Mais suppose un instant que tu ne sois pas payer pour ton travail !




> Le commerce de l'art est une aberration: maintenant si je veux couter de la musique, lire une oeuvre, admirer une sculpture ou une peinture , il faut que je paye...si a continue on va nous taxer sur les couchers de soleil!


Ce que tu ne prends pas en ligne de compte, c'est que "tout travail mrite salaire"  et qu'crire une chanson, un scnario, mettre en scne un film, jouer un rle, chanter en public ou en studio, diter des CD ou des DVD, les publier, les distribuer, ... tout a c'est du travail et pour des millions de personnes, c'est la mme chose que ce que tu fais et pour lequel tu es pay.

Comparer le travail d'un artiste, et le coucher de soleil ne te fais pas honneur, il a tendance  te faire passer pour un imbcile, alors fais attention aux images que tu emploies afin d'viter de te discrditer.  :8-):

----------


## r0d

> Comparer le travail d'un artiste, et le coucher de soleil ne te fais pas honneur, il a tendance  te faire passer pour un imbcile, alors fais attention aux images que tu emploies afin d'viter de te discrditer.


C'est trs subjectif comme remarque. Pour moi par exemple, c'est plutt toi qui est en train de passer pour un imbcile.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Expliques toi !  ::?:

----------


## Barsy

> Aujourd'hui le problme est encore diffrent ! Il n'y a plus de taxes possibles puisqu'il n'y a plus de support ! Les pirateries sont virtuelles !
> En rponse  cela, un renforcement de la loi, et un arrt du laxisme est la seule rponse valable.


La taxe existe toujours. Elle est d'ailleurs abrante. Prs de 1,10 par CD vierge (alors qu'on peut les acheter  l'tranger sur internet pour moins de 10cts). Et elle s'applique en outre  tous les produits de stockage : disques durs, cls USB, lecteurs MP3... Donc mme si je tlcharge la musique depuis le net pour la stocker sur mon PC, j'aurai quand mme pay la taxe.




> Ce que tu ne prends pas en ligne de compte, c'est que "tout travail mrite salaire" et qu'crire une chanson, un scnario, mettre en scne un film, jouer un rle, chanter en public ou en studio, diter des CD ou des DVD, les publier, les distribuer, ... tout a c'est du travail et pour des millions de personnes, c'est la mme chose que ce que tu fais et pour lequel tu es pay.


Je pense que tu confonds "Artistes" avec "Intermdiaires" d'une part et "Diffusion" avec "Vente par copies" d'autre part.
Ce qui est remis en cause aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas le fait que les artistes ne doivent pas tre pays. C'est surtout le fait qu'ils n'ont peut-tre plus besoin d'autant d'intermdiaires. Internet offre des possibilits qui rend obsolte le CD et le DVD. Si on supprime les intermdiaires, on fait d'une part baisser le cot des oeuvres et d'autre part, on rmunre d'autant plus les artistes.

Alors certes, tu vas me rpondre que les Majors emploient des milliers de personnes et que celles-ci risquent de se retrouver soudain sans emploi. Mais que peut-on y faire. Est-ce qu'on a continu  employer des standardistes quand on en a plus eu besoin ? A-t-on continu  employer des ouvriers sur les chanes de montage quand des robots ont pris leurs places ? Crions-nous au scandale quand, dans les grandes surfaces, les caissires sont de plus en plus remplaces par des caisses automatiques ?

Il faut se rendre  l'vidence, la technologie aidant, on arrive  produire de plus en plus de richesses avec de moins en moins de gens. Le problme vient du fait que le partage de ces richesses ne se fait pas.

----------


## r0d

> Expliques toi !


Ben, je ne sais pas comment t'expliquer. Il est difficile d'expliquer ce qui est vident (par exemple, il n'est facile de dmontrer que 1 + 0 = 1). Peut-tre ce Kōan pourra clairer ma remarque:



> Le bambou existe au-dessus et en-dessous de son nud

----------


## Valre

> Ce que tu oublies, visiblement, c'est qu' l'poque c'tait dj interdit pour les raisons que tu donnes. Le laxisme dont nous profitions tait du  plusieurs choses.
> D'abord le rsultat tait mdiocre, il faut le reconnatre. La copie sur K7 tait de mauvaise qualit. Ensuite la dure de vie des K7 tait rduite.
> Ensuite, comme tu l'as dit, les gens achetaient des vinyles (et non pas *vynils*). Donc la perte, ou le manque  gagner n'tait pas catastrophique pour les ayant droits.
> Ensuite, est venu le CD et avec lui le graveur. A l'poque, pour rpondre  cette nouvelle forme de piraterie, beaucoup plus dangereuse car l, la copie tait  l'identique (ou presque, la perte de qualit est quasi nulle) et sur un support aussi durable que l'original), l'tat  crer une taxe injuste, sur les CD vierges pour reverser des droits aux "ayants droits supposs". Je dis "Taxe ignoble" car la taxe tait due mme si on ne se servait pas des CD pour copier un contenu "artistique" ou "avec droits" (par exemple : sauvegarde de ses propres donnes !)


Tu dis beaucoup de btises. La taxe sur la copie prive existait dj du temps des cassettes, et dj se posait le problme de l'usage non "musical" des cassettes - certes  un degr moindre. Vers 1982, je faisais mumuse avec mon pre sur un ordinateur TI994A et on sauvait nos programmes sur cassette. 

En Espagne, le tlchargement  titre non commercial est considr comme de la copie prive, et est incluse dans leur version locale de la taxe du mme nom. Pourquoi pas en France?

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> En Espagne, le tlchargement  titre non commercial est considr comme de la copie prive, et est incluse dans leur version locale de la taxe du mme nom. Pourquoi pas en France?


Et c'est lgale de tlcharger  titre non commercial en Espagne ? 
Sinon a ne change rien au problme, a rajoute juste une taxe au FAI.
En France il existe une taxe sur les supports physiques ce n'est pas pour a qu'il est lgale de copier les films entre copains. 
Je en comprend pas l'argument en fait.

----------


## Marco46

> Ce que tu oublies, visiblement, c'est qu' l'poque c'tait dj interdit pour les raisons que tu donnes. Le laxisme dont nous profitions tait du  plusieurs choses.
> D'abord le rsultat tait mdiocre, il faut le reconnatre. La copie sur K7 tait de mauvaise qualit. Ensuite la dure de vie des K7 tait rduite.
> Ensuite, comme tu l'as dit, les gens achetaient des vinyles (et non pas *vynils*). Donc la perte, ou le manque  gagner n'tait pas catastrophique pour les ayant droits.


Mais comment mesures-tu la perte ?

Quid des tudes (majoritaires) qui concluent  un boost des ventes comme rsultat ?




> Ensuite, est venu le CD et avec lui le graveur. A l'poque, pour rpondre  cette nouvelle forme de piraterie, beaucoup plus dangereuse car l, la copie tait  l'identique (ou presque, la perte de qualit est quasi nulle) et sur un support aussi durable que l'original), l'tat  crer une taxe injuste, sur les CD vierges pour reverser des droits aux "ayants droits supposs". Je dis "Taxe ignoble" car la taxe tait due mme si on ne se servait pas des CD pour copier un contenu "artistique" ou "avec droits" (par exemple : sauvegarde de ses propres donnes !)
> Aujourd'hui le problme est encore diffrent ! Il n'y a plus de taxes possibles puisqu'il n'y a plus de support ! Les pirateries sont virtuelles ! 
> En rponse  cela, un renforcement de la loi, et un arrt du laxisme est la seule rponse valable.


C'est surtout une rponse de bourrin. 

La premire des choses  faire c'est un tat des lieux. Le numrique bouleverse le rapport de force crateur/diteur/auditeur. Il faut modifier la loi et autoriser toute copie non-marchande. Cela accroitra la diffusion du savoir et boostera les ventes. C'est la vrai solution intelligente et moderne. Prserver le systme ancien c'est une forme d'obscurantisme identique dans le fond  celle qu'avaient les moines copistes  l'apparition de l'imprimerie.




> Oublierais-tu que la plupart des artistes anciens sont morts dans la misre voir mme *de* misre ? Pourquoi ? Parce que justement, ils n'arrivaient pas  vendre leurs produits ! Aujourd'hui, grce aux lois sur les droits d'auteurs, les artistes peuvent vivre de leur art (plus ou moins difficilement) mais y arrive. Ce que tu demandes, toi, c'est que les artistes crvent la dalle ! 
> Je ne sais pas quel est ton mtier. Mais suppose un instant que tu ne sois pas payer pour ton travail !
> 
> Ce que tu ne prends pas en ligne de compte, c'est que "tout travail mrite salaire"  et qu'crire une chanson, un scnario, mettre en scne un film, jouer un rle, chanter en public ou en studio, diter des CD ou des DVD, les publier, les distribuer, ... tout a c'est du travail et pour des millions de personnes, c'est la mme chose que ce que tu fais et pour lequel tu es pay.
> 
> Comparer le travail d'un artiste, et le coucher de soleil ne te fais pas honneur, il a tendance  te faire passer pour un imbcile, alors fais attention aux images que tu emploies afin d'viter de te discrditer.


On ne le dira jamais assez puisqu' 45 ans tu ne connais pas cette vrit historique mais le droit d'auteur protge les crateurs des diteurs qui pillaient et faisaient commerce sans vergogne au point de menacer l'innovation. Ainsi la loi imposa  l'diteur de reverser un pourcentage des gains raliss lors du commerce  l'auteur.
Lorsqu'il y a copie sans commerce sur eMule par exemple, l'acte de copie devrait tre considr comme de la copie prive et autoris car non seulement il n'est pas dommageable mais en plus il contribue  booster les ventes.

Le problme central est la rmunration des auteurs pour prserver l'innovation. Si dans le systme une industrie devient obsolte suite  une srie d'innovation, et bien ils sont obsoltes alors ils meurent, c'est normal et dans l'ordre des choses. Car si on devait faire un cas particulier pour eux, alors quid des forgerons ? des muletiers ? des cordonniers ? des fabricants de charrettes ? etc ...

----------


## Invit1

> *Et c'est lgale de tlcharger  titre non commercial en Espagne* ? 
> Sinon a ne change rien au problme, a rajoute juste une taxe au FAI.
> En France il existe une taxe sur les supports physiques ce n'est pas pour a qu'il est lgale de copier les films entre copains. 
> Je en comprend pas l'argument en fait.


A partir du moment o un titre est sous copyright, c'est commercial.

A moins que je n'ai pas saisie le terme "_non commercial_"

Concernant les artistes, je ne pense pas que les salles de rptition soient gratuites, ni les musiciens qu'ils emploient, ni leur instrument de musique , ni... (la liste est longue...

Quel revenu pour eux pour financer tout a...

Un tudiant deviendra mdecin, chirurgien bien sur pour le mtier, mais aussi aujourd'hui pour la rmunration que cela apporte...

Chacun choisi (ou non) son mtier en fonction de son plaisir, sa vocation, mais aussi en fonction de la rmunration...

On parle bien de sous l, des choix de gens qui ont prfrer gagner leur vie grce  leur savoir... chanter, crer... etc...

Maintenant, tous ont le choix d'aimer ou non, d'acheter ou non ou de contracter ou non... mais tous devons respecter l'autre.

De quel droit devons nous pour certains ne pas respecter leur choix ?

Certains choisissent un intermdiaire, d'autres non. Certains choisissent un type de licence (GPL1, GPL2 ou 3, Creative Commun avec toutes les possibilit ou des copyright.)

Peut-tre suis-je simple d'esprit, mais le respect n'est-il pas une valeur universelle ?

L'art n'a rien  voir avec le tlchargement illgale. L'art est juste un motif pour rler et exprimer un mcontentement parce que visiblement (mme  tort) une lutte ouverte contre les pirates d'une part, et les tlchargeurs de ce qui n'est pas de l'art d'autre part (programme, systme d'exploitation, jeux... Film X etc... la liste est longue aussi) gne chacun qui par habitude prend sans rflchir tout ce qu'il trouve sur le net...

Je lutte contre HADOPI non pas parce que je n'ai pas le droit de tlcharger librement et sans vergogne ce qui est copyright, mais contre les mthodes d'investigations qui font de chaque internaute (donc moi aussi) un dlinquant d'office au mpris de la prsomption d'innocence...

Revenons sur le dbat, non pas sur le fait de vouloir bafouer les droits d'autrui au nom d'une pseudo cause artistique ou culturelle, mais sur le fait de se voir condamn d'avance par des procds plus que litigieuses...

Couik

----------


## Valre

> Et c'est lgale de tlcharger  titre non commercial en Espagne ? 
> Sinon a ne change rien au problme, a rajoute juste une taxe au FAI.
> En France il existe une taxe sur les supports physiques ce n'est pas pour a qu'il est lgale de copier les films entre copains. 
> Je en comprend pas l'argument en fait.


Non, non, le tlchargement en Espagne fait partie de l'exception pour copie prive, au mme titre que la copie pour mettre les CDs dans la voiture ou le CD qu'on file aux copains. Et on ne taxe pas les FAI mais bien les supports physiques (HDD, CDR, etc): l'assiette sur laquelle le montant de la taxe est calcul tient compte de l'usage P2P.

La jurisprudence est claire (mme si les USA rlent beaucoup contre cet tat de fait). Par contre, la jurisprudence est galement particulirement svre avec ceux qui tirent un parti commercial du tlchargement (les revendeurs de CD  la sauvette donc).

Je rappelle que jusqu' un coup de gueule rcent du conseil d'Etat, en France, la situation tait de facto la mme, puisque la honteuse Commission Copie Prive tenait compte du tlchargement dans ses calculs - tout en nous refusant le droit de le faire, a s'appelle du racket.

Personnellement je trouve la position espagnole vachement plus saine, plutt que d'accuser la moiti de la population. Il y a peu je me sus surpris  lire les mentions lgales prcdant le dmarrage d'un de mes DVD. Il y est crit (entre autres) que le _prt_ du DVD est interdit. Ben voyons, y'a des coups de pied au cul des majors qui se perdent!

----------


## j.peg

J'aime bien l'histoire du prt illgal, a pourrait donner des ides  tout un tas de gens....

il pourrait m'tre interdit de prter mon marteau ou ma tondeuse au voisin au prtexte qu'en faisant ainsi je fais du tort aux industriels qui les fabriquent , car , sans mon prt, le voisin devrait les acheter...

Ca a l'air con , hein? c'est exactement ce qui se passe pour la musique et les films ... pas pour les livres pourtant, on se demande pourquoi....a va peut-tre venir. Pourquoi les auteurs sont-ils moins bien traits que les chanteurs (si on peut appeler ainsi ceux qu'on entend seriner  longueur de journe)

NB: quant  passer pour un imbcile, on pourrait considrer que si la majorit des gens sont cons, incultes ou borns , ce serait presque un honneur ...
(attention j'ai mis SI... je ne pense pas forcment que la majorit des gens le sont .....
sauf que quand on voit que la majorit peut voter pour Bush, Berlu ou Sarko...a fait rflchir).

----------


## Jidefix

Oui enfin faudrait arrter de jouer les crtins aussi: si tu prtes ton marteau tu ne l'a plus. Si tu prtes un bouquin tu ne l'as plus.
Si tu prtes un CD tu peux l'avoir copi et finalement l'avoir en mme temps que ton voisin. Alors oui c'est pas oblig blablabla mais faudrait redescendre sur terre on fait des lois pour rpondre  des cas concrets pas pour jouer  Socrate.

Je suis contre Hadopi et contre l'interdiction du prt, mais franchement ces arguments et ces comparaisons  deux sous qui occultent volontairement le point le plus important nous aident vraiment pas...

----------


## henderson

Mme le "prt" va finir en argutie !

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je ne vais vous rpondre un par un, mais grosso modo, je ne dfend pas la loi HADOPI, qui est comme je l'ai dj dit : "une mauvaise rponse  un vrai problme".

Quand je vois que l'on rle, ici mme sur les taxes sur les CD, et autres supports de mdia, mais qu'en mme temps on prne la licence globale... je me dis que c'est assez contradictoire ! Car finalement, la licence globale ne serait, ni plus ni moins qu'une taxe ! Mditez la-dessus !

Ensuite se faire les justiciers des artistes en dfendant le droit d'auteur, qui a t mis en place pour obliger les vendeurs et les utilisateurs  rmunrer l'artiste, et s'armer du bouclier du droit de copie prive pour justement couper court  ce mme droit d'auteur est assez os, vous ne trouvez pas !
La copie prive, justement doit rester prive !
Le droit de copier un CD que l'on a achet pour en mettre un dans sa voiture, ou le copier sur son lecteur MP3, ou pour protger l'original, CA c'est de la copie prive ! 
Copier le contenu d'un CD et donner (ou vendre) la copie  un ami, ou le mettre cette copie  disposition sur internet CA n'est plus de la copie prive, c'est un crime au droit d'auteur !





> Ben, je ne sais pas comment t'expliquer. Il est difficile d'expliquer ce qui est vident (par exemple, il n'est facile de dmontrer que 1 + 0 = 1). Peut-tre ce Kōan pourra clairer ma remarque:


En gros, tu n'avais rien  dire, mais comme tu n'tais pas d'accord, tu as juste dis une mchancet gratuite. 
Ca place le personnage !  ::ccool::

----------


## Barsy

> Quand je vois que l'on rle, ici mme sur les taxes sur les CD, et autres supports de mdia, mais qu'en mme temps on prne la licence globale... je me dis que c'est assez contradictoire ! Car finalement, la licence globale ne serait, ni plus ni moins qu'une taxe ! Mditez la-dessus !


Tu fais preuve de beaucoup de mauvaise foi. Il ne s'agit pas ici de critiquer la taxe en elle mme, il s'agit de critiquer la raison de la taxe. Si on fait payer une taxe pour offrir au public un accs libre  la culture, alors je suis pour. Si on fait payer une taxe pour offrir aux majors un moyen de subsister, malgr le fait qu'ils continuent  vendre des CD, alors qu'une grande partie des appareils audio prsents sur le march ne les lisent plus, l je suis contre.
Imagine que l'on vende les films en VHS et que des lecteurs DVD. Je te laisse  ton tour mditer l dessus.

Concernant la remarque de r0d, je n'y vois aucune mchancet...  ::roll::  Sans doute est-ce toi d'ailleurs qui dis des "mchancets gratuites" en traitant Koan d'imbcile...

----------


## Marco46

> Ensuite se faire les justiciers des artistes en dfendant le droit d'auteur, qui a t mis en place pour obliger les vendeurs et les utilisateurs  rmunrer l'artiste, et s'armer du bouclier du droit de copie prive pour justement couper court  ce mme droit d'auteur est assez os, vous ne trouvez pas !
> La copie prive, justement doit rester prive !
> Le droit de copier un CD que l'on a achet pour en mettre un dans sa voiture, ou le copier sur son lecteur MP3, ou pour protger l'original, CA c'est de la copie prive ! 
> Copier le contenu d'un CD et donner (ou vendre) la copie  un ami, ou le mettre cette copie  disposition sur internet CA n'est plus de la copie prive, c'est un crime au droit d'auteur !
> 
> En gros, tu n'avais rien  dire, mais comme tu n'tais pas d'accord, tu as juste dis une mchancet gratuite. 
> Ca place le personnage !


Justement c'est l o tu te trompes. Le droit d'auteur a t mis en place pour que quand quelqu'un fait *commerce* de la cration d'un autre, il lui paye une redevance. 

C'est trs diffrent d'obliger les gens  payer dans un cadre non-marchand ou d'interdire tout change non-marchand.

----------


## henderson

> Justement c'est l o tu te trompes. Le droit d'auteur a t mis en place pour que quand quelqu'un fait commerce de la cration d'un autre, il lui paye une redevance.


Faux !

La SACEM n'a pas t fonde en 1851 dans ce but l !

----------


## Barsy

> Faux !
> 
> La SACEM n'a pas t fonde en 1851 dans ce but l !


Que d'arguments !  ::aie:: 

En fait, si la SACEM a bel et bien t cre dans ce but l : 




> La SACEM est ne  la suite d'un incident survenu au caf-concert Les Ambassadeurs en mars 1847. Ernest Bourget, Paul Henrion et Victor Parizot, compositeurs et auteurs connus, refusrent de payer leurs consommations, estimant qu'ils ne devaient rien puisque le propritaire de l'tablissement utilisait leurs uvres sans les rtribuer en retour. Les trois musiciens gagnrent un procs, qui provoqua, en 1850, la naissance d'un syndicat des auteurs regroupant 221 adhrents. L'anne suivante, il prend son nom dfinitif de SACEM. C'est une des premires organisations de ce type au monde (l'quivalent britannique n'est lanc qu'en 1914).
> 
> La socit se dveloppe alors sur l'ensemble du territoire franais (181 agences en 1858). Avec l'apparition du phonographe, puis de la radiodiffusion et du cinma, la SACEM tend son activit (droits d'auteur)  de nouveaux mdia. Ce sera plus tard le disque microsillon, la tlvision, la FM, le CD, internet... Pour grer les droits attachs  ces supports, elle cre en 1935 la SDRM, aprs la dfaillance d'une entreprise  qui elle les avait d'abord confis.


Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soci%C3...urs_de_musique

C'est le propritaire d'un caf qui faisait commerce des oeuvres de musiciens sans les payer.

Sinon, pour t'instruire : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2009...-pour-les-nuls

----------


## henderson

> C'est le propritaire d'un caf qui faisait commerce des oeuvres de musiciens sans les payer.


Non !

Il  ne faisait pas commerce des oeuvres mais de boissons !
Les oeuvres n'taient la que pour attirer la clientle !

----------


## henderson

Vis  vis de la SACEM les droits courent aussi bien dans une relation commerciale que dans une exploitation non commerciale !

Le tlchargement gratuit (pour ne pas dire illgal) n'chappe pas  la rgle !

Mais par contre, la SACEM n'ira pas emmerder quelqu'un qui prte son CD  quelqu'un d'autre !
Et les auteurs ne le feront pas non plus pour quelqu'un qui se fait deux copies prives !

L'inquisition ... elle est ailleurs (ne cherchez pas les "majors" mais plutt les actionnaires) !

----------


## Louis Griffont

En fait, ce qui me fait le plus rler, c'est qu'aujourd'hui on se retrouve avec une loi compltement nulle ( la limite inconstitutionnelle), visant  priver les personnes de droits (entre autre celui de la copie prive)  cause de personnes sans morales et scrupules qui ont abus d'un support et d'un espace libre d'accs pour dpouiller sans vergogne des auteurs de leurs biens !

La raction de ses derniers, et de leurs ayant droits, a t de pousser un gouvernement  promulguer une loi, lequel ne s'est pas fait prier pour non seulement satisfaire ces ayants droits, mais en plus y rajouter une pointe de contrle de cet espace libre. 

Alors, personnellement, je n'aime pas les majors et consors, mais je remercie vraiment les pirates pour leur complte inconscience. Alors les entendre se plaindre de la loi gnagnagnagnre, a me fout les boules !  ::aie::  Qu'ils assument. Ce qui m'nerve galement, ce sont les personnes clamant la "licence globale" qui revient  faire payer  tous les drives de certains !  ::ccool:: 

@Barsy , je n'ai pas trait Koan d'imbcile, je lui ai conseill de mieux choisir ses images pour ne pas risquer de passer pour un imbcile. Il y a une nuance et elle est de taille. Quant  R0d, lui il m'a simplement insult, gratuitement et sans aucune raison ! Mais, je n'attend pas de sa part une quelconque excuse ou explication !  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

> Non !
> 
> Il ne faisait pas commerce des oeuvres mais de boissons !
> Les oeuvres n'taient la que pour attirer la clientle !


Quand tu vas dans un caf et qu'un groupe joue, ce groupe est rmunr. Et le prix de se groupe se rpercute dans les boissons (et cela mme si c'est transparent). Donc oui, il faisait commerce de musique. 




> En fait, ce qui me fait le plus rler, c'est qu'aujourd'hui on se retrouve avec une loi compltement nulle ( la limite inconstitutionnelle), visant  priver les personnes de droits (entre autre celui de la copie prive)  cause de personnes sans morales et scrupules qui ont abus d'un support et d'un espace libre d'accs pour dpouiller sans vergogne des auteurs de leurs biens !


Mais il faut que tu m'expliques, qu'appelles-tu "dpouiller les auteurs de leurs biens" ? Quand on tlcharge une musique, personne n'est dpouill de quoique ce soit. Pascal Obispo, Hlne Sgara et compagnie restent propritaires de leurs uvres.

Vois-tu, l'art, ce n'est pas de la lessive. Ce qui est malheureux dans le systme actuel, c'est qu'on le vend comme tel. Le tlchargement illgal n'est pas du vol, c'est de la contre-faon. Les "pro-tlchargement" ne rptent pas a en boucle juste pour jouer sur les mots.

Si un boulanger vends 10 000 baguettes  0.10/pice, il ne gagnera pas autant d'argent que s'il en vend 1 000  1 parce que les frais de production pour produire 1 000 ou 10 000 seront diffrents. Mais si un auteur vends 1 000 copies  1 ou 10 000  0,10, l, il touchera autant. On peut copier un album  volont sans que a coute un rond, et c'est  la porte de tous. C'est pour a que le tlchargement illgal marche aussi bien.




> Alors, personnellement, je n'aime pas les majors et consors, mais je remercie vraiment les pirates pour leur complte inconscience. Alors les entendre se plaindre de la loi gnagnagnagnre, a me fout les boules ! Qu'ils assument. Ce qui m'nerve galement, ce sont les personnes clamant la "licence globale" qui revient  faire payer  tous les drives de certains !


C'est le principe de grand nombre de services publics en France. Par exemple, la scurit sociale, tout le monde cotise mais on est pas tous malade. De mme pour la DDE, tout le monde paye des impts pour entretenir la chausse mais on n'a pas tous une voiture. On cotise tous pour la retraite, mais on ne la touchera pas tous... Je pourrai continuer comme a pendant longtemps, la liste est longue.
La licence globale, c'est ni plus ni moins qu'offrir un accs gratuit et illimit  la culture en change d'une participation. C'est un systme mutualis.

Sinon tu ne m'as pas rpondu sur le fait qu'actuellement, les magasins de musique regorgent de CD alors qu'il y a de moins en moins d'appareils audio qui les lisent. Ne pensent tu pas que les diteurs sont aussi fautif du fait qu'ils n'arrivent pas  s'adapter aux nouvelles technologies ? Le tlchargement n'est-il pas un moyen de combler un manque ?

Enfin, je pense que les "intermdiaires" vont tre amens  disparatre  cause d'internet et c'est quelque chose auquel ils ont du mal  se rsoudre (c'est normal, a concerne des milliers d'emploi et des millards d'Euros). Mais il faut savoir avancer. Des mtiers qui disparaissent  cause des volutions technologiques, il y en a plthore. 

Et puis l'art existait bien avant que l'on se mette  vendre des disque, je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne survivrait pas au fait qu'on en vende plus.

----------


## henderson

> Quand tu vas dans un caf et qu'un groupe joue, ce groupe est rmunr. Et le prix de se groupe se rpercute dans les boissons (et cela mme si c'est transparent). Donc oui, il faisait commerce de musique.


J'en accpte l'bauche  condition que tous les verbes soient conjugus au prsent !
Mais ... on ne vend jamais de musique !
Mme pour un concert ... on ne vend que des billets !

L'ide "mutualiste" est trs intressante mais est-ce que l'on peut rellement l'appliquer ? En quoi un minimum de rmunration pourrait-il satisfaire les auteurs ? Comment tu fais pour rendre l'opration quitable ? Comment tu fais pour mesurer ce qui va plus  l'un qu' l'autre , parce qu'on peut difficilement accepter l'ide que tout le monde soit rmunr  l'identique... Non ? Donc tu vas instaurer un systme pour calculer qui va donc galement dtecter ... 
Ou alors c'est que les auteurs vont devenir des fonctionnaires par mutualisation !

On a dj un gros problme avec les intermitents du spectacle et comme a ne suffit pas, on cherche  y plonger les auteurs ! 
...

La sant c'est primordial mais ... la musique ???
Vous n'avez rellement rien d'autre  faire que d'couter de la musique ?

----------


## Daestrik

> La sant c'est primordial mais ... la musique ???
> Vous n'avez rellement rien d'autre  faire que d'couter de la musique ?


Je connais des gens qui prfreraient tre en permanence affects d'un gros rhume plutt que de se passer de musique  ::D: 

Et sinon, beaucoup d'ides de solutions, mais celles voques auparavant marchent plutt bien quand on les essaye. Je parle de laisser sa musique en tlchargement libre et de vivre des dons, des concerts.

Deuximement, tout le monde a d entendre parler de Grgoire, dont la production de l'album (vendu physiquement aussi je crois) a t faite par des internautes qui avaient cout sa maquette, mise  disposition librement.

Le numrique (comme dit auparavant ici, je crois) va faire passer plusieurs secteurs de l'conomie d'une conomie de raret  une conomie d'abondance, dans le sens o mme s'il y a des cots de production, la distribution elle-mme ne cote rien (l o il fallait avant produire des vinyles, cd, etc).
En ce sens, que quelqu'un prenne un produit sans le payer n'est pas un vol : il n'y a pas de perte  proprement parler, le produit est toujours distribuable.
En revanche, s'il acquiert le produit sans payer, certains considrent que l'auteur ne reoit pas de l'argent qu'il aurait d recevoir, et donc qu'il y a manque  gagner.

J'ai bien rsum ?

Maintenant, nous entrons dans une situation vraiment nouvelle (l'"conomie d'abondance"). Les anciens repres ne sont plus valables. Certains considrent que, lorsque quelqu'un acquiert quelque chose sans payer celui qui l'a produit, il commet une injustice, une ingratitude. Je pense que c'tait vrai pour les mdias matrialiss, mais peut-tre pas avec le numrique. Pour avancer dans le dbat, il faut faire table rase des anciennes considrations, des anciens raccourcis logiques, et trouver un autre moyen d'envisager la situation.

----------


## Marco46

> Le numrique (comme dit auparavant ici, je crois) va faire passer plusieurs secteurs de l'conomie d'une conomie de raret  une conomie d'abondance, dans le sens o mme s'il y a des cots de production, la distribution elle-mme ne cote rien (l o il fallait avant produire des vinyles, cd, etc).
> En ce sens, que quelqu'un prenne un produit sans le payer n'est pas un vol : il n'y a pas de perte  proprement parler, le produit est toujours distribuable.
> En revanche, s'il acquiert le produit sans payer, certains considrent que l'auteur ne reoit pas de l'argent qu'il aurait d recevoir, et donc qu'il y a manque  gagner.
> 
> J'ai bien rsum ?


Ouai a va mais je voudrais prciser sur la fin du quote.

Les adeptes de l'adage "tlchargement = vol", outre l'erreur de logique toute bte qui consiste  ignorer la nuance entre objet matriel et immatriel (ce qui est comprhensible pour Madame Michu mais assez grave pour un informaticien) et les consquences qui en dcoulent sur l'conomie, font tout simplement de la politique sans le savoir. Ils revendiquent l'ide qu'une ide doit tre systmatiquement monnaye, et surtout que l'ayant-droit d'une ide doit avoir le droit d'interdire la circulation de cette ide dans le monde par la seule raison qu'il en est, non pas forcment l'auteur, mais le dtenteur des droits d'auteur mme si cette circulation n'entraine aucune cration d'argent pour celui qui effectue la transmission.

Ce principe personnellement me fout la gerbe parce que l'intrt priv y crase l'intrt gnral sans aucune distinction. En clair pour protger (soi-disant) une personne, on en crase des milliers. C'est bou-rin.

Par contre, lorsqu'on dit que l'on interdit les changes d'ides montiss qui ne donnent pas une part honorable aux ayants-droits alors l on sert  la fois les intrts privs (puisqu'on protge le crateur, ou du moins le dtenteur des droits), et on protge l'intrt gnral puisqu'on protge la cration en gnral de la socit. C'est beaucoup mieux quilibr, plus juste.

----------


## Marco46

@Barsy

Louis G. considre que le tlchargement c'est du vol. C'est comme a. La question de savoir si c'est le cas ne doit pas tre discute selon lui puisqu'il ne rpond mme pas aux remarques qu'on lui fait  ce sujet.

C'est bien dommage.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Quand tu vas dans un caf et qu'un groupe joue, ce groupe est rmunr. Et le prix de se groupe se rpercute dans les boissons (et cela mme si c'est transparent). Donc oui, il faisait commerce de musique.


D'accord avec ce principe, sauf accord entre le proprio et le groupe ! L, on est dans un cas trs particulier.




> Mais il faut que tu m'expliques, qu'appelles-tu "dpouiller les auteurs de leurs biens" ? Quand on tlcharge une musique, personne n'est dpouill de quoique ce soit. Pascal Obispo, Hlne Sgara et compagnie restent propritaires de leurs uvres.


Certes, mais ils sont dpouills du "Droit d'auteur", la dme qui leur est du. Comme pour le groupe du dessus !




> Vois-tu, l'art, ce n'est pas de la lessive. Ce qui est malheureux dans le systme actuel, c'est qu'on le vend comme tel. Le tlchargement illgal n'est pas du vol, c'est de la contre-faon. Les "pro-tlchargement" ne rptent pas a en boucle juste pour jouer sur les mots.


Et la contre-faon est lgale depuis quand ?  ::?:  
Et la contre-faon est une forme de vol ! non ? 




> Si un boulanger vends 10 000 baguettes  0.10/pice, il ne gagnera pas autant d'argent que s'il en vend 1 000  1 parce que les frais de production pour produire 1 000 ou 10 000 seront diffrents. Mais si un auteur vends 1 000 copies  1 ou 10 000  0,10, l, il touchera autant. On peut copier un album  volont sans que a coute un rond, et c'est  la porte de tous. C'est pour a que le tlchargement illgal marche aussi bien.


L par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord ! Les frais pour fabriquer 10 000 albums ne sont certainement pas les mme que pour en fabriquer 1 000 ! Rien qu'en comptant le cot matire !  :;): 





> C'est le principe de grand nombre de services publics en France. Par exemple, la scurit sociale, tout le monde cotise mais on est pas tous malade. De mme pour la DDE, tout le monde paye des impts pour entretenir la chausse mais on n'a pas tous une voiture. On cotise tous pour la retraite, mais on ne la touchera pas tous... Je pourrai continuer comme a pendant longtemps, la liste est longue.
> La licence globale, c'est ni plus ni moins qu'offrir un accs gratuit et illimit  la culture en change d'une participation. C'est un systme mutualis.


Pour moi, j'y vois une norme diffrence !
Personne n'est  l'abri d'tre malade un jour !
Mme sans voiture, tu as toutes les chances d'utiliser une route (en car, bus, co-voiturage,  vlo,  pied, ...)
La retraite, en thorie, tout le monde y aura droit ! (prions ensemble pour que 2012 nous apporte un Prsident  ::hola::  )
Et je pourrais moi aussi continuer pendant longtemps !
L, le cas est trs diffrent ! De nombreuses personnes n'iront jamais tlcharger des oeuvres, et donc elles se retrouveront pnalises !




> Sinon tu ne m'as pas rpondu sur le fait qu'actuellement, les magasins de musique regorgent de CD alors qu'il y a de moins en moins d'appareils audio qui les lisent. Ne pensent tu pas que les diteurs sont aussi fautif du fait qu'ils n'arrivent pas  s'adapter aux nouvelles technologies ? Le tlchargement n'est-il pas un moyen de combler un manque ?


J'ai du mal  saisir ta phrase _"il y a de moins en moins d'appareils audio qui les lisent"_. Au contraire, dirais-je ! La plupart des chaines hifi sont pourvus d'un lecteur CD, il me semble !  :8O: 
Par contre, je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est aux diteurs de s'adapter aux nouvelles technologie, en fournissant des sites de tlchargements lgaux avec un vrai catalogue, et des possibilits plus larges pour choisir et slectionner les morceaux. Voir mme pour couter avant d'acheter, par exemple. Mais, a ne retirera rien au fait que la mise  disposition d'un bien d'autrui, sans l'accord de ce dernier, ne soit un vol !




> Enfin, je pense que les "intermdiaires" vont tre amens  disparatre  cause d'internet et c'est quelque chose auquel ils ont du mal  se rsoudre (c'est normal, a concerne des milliers d'emploi et des millards d'Euros). Mais il faut savoir avancer. Des mtiers qui disparaissent  cause des volutions technologiques, il y en a plthore.


Tout  fait d'accord. 




> Et puis l'art existait bien avant que l'on se mette  vendre des disque, je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne survivrait pas au fait qu'on en vende plus.


Si les artistes ne peuvent plus gagner d'argent, je pense que l'art sera en danger, non ?

----------


## Marco46

Louis Griffont tu es born c'est un truc de malade.

Non la contre-faon n'est pas du vol, et ne s'en approche pas.

Non mettre  disposition l'oeuvre de quelqu'un sans son autorisation ce n'est pas du vol.

Prend au moins la peine de lire ceci.




> Certes, mais ils sont dpouills du "Droit d'auteur", la dme qui leur est du. Comme pour le groupe du dessus !


Non puisque la dme est un pourcentage sur un change marchand (dans le cas du groupe oui puisqu'il effectue une prestation, dans le cas d'un DL sur eMule non.). Le droit qui est viol c'est le droit d'exclusivit qui est hautement contestable.




> Si les artistes ne peuvent plus gagner d'argent, je pense que l'art sera en danger, non ?


Mais *o* as-tu vu que le tlchargement nuisait  la cration et empchait les artistes d'tre rmunrs ?

Les tudes indpendantes faites sur le sujet montrent que au minimum il n'y a *aucune* influence et au mieux cela *booste* les ventes.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Louis Griffont tu es born c'est un truc de malade.
> 
> Non la contre-faon n'est pas du vol, et ne s'en approche pas.
> 
> Non mettre  disposition l'oeuvre de quelqu'un sans son autorisation ce n'est pas du vol.
> 
> Prend au moins la peine de lire ceci.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est moi qui suis born !  :8O:   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Tu me donnes un lien, et visiblement tu ne l'as pas lu ! 



> Les droits d'auteur et les droits voisins sont protgs pnalement : toute reproduction ou reprsentation d'une uvre sans l'autorisation de son auteur est un dlit spcifique : la contrefaon (punie de trois ans de prison et 300.000 euros d'amende).


Ce qui signifie clairement et sans aucun doute possible que le fait de mettre  disposition une oeuvre sans le consentement de son auteur est un dlit ! Et je rappelle qu'en ce qui concerne la contrefaon, la loi punit unilatralement celui qui contrefaonne, et celui qui en acquiert, quelque soit le moyen de cette acquisition ! 
Merci de me donner raison !  ::ccool::

----------


## Marco46

> Ce qui signifie clairement et sans aucun doute possible que le fait de mettre  disposition une oeuvre sans le consentement de son auteur est un dlit !


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire mon cher.




> Tu me donnes un lien, et visiblement tu ne l'as pas lu !


Et toi tu ne sais pas lire.

Je ne dit pas que le DL sur eMule n'est pas puni par le loi. Je dis qu'il ne *devrait* pas tre puni par la loi parce qu'il n'y a pas d'change marchand et que le droit d'auteur * la base* a t crit pour protger les auteurs des diteurs qui faisaient de la thune sur leur dos et pas pour *tondre* la populace.

Je dis que tlcharger une oeuvre sur eMule *ne peut pas* tre assimil  du vol puisque *ce n'est pas* du vol, pas plus que de copier une cassette ou de prter un CD  quelqu'un. Si tu veux des raisons je les ai maintes fois expliqus que ce soit dans ce fil ou un autre et d'autres l'ont fait bien mieux que moi comme sur le site que je t'ai donn en lien. Je percute d'ailleurs qu'il manque un lien. C'tait plutt celui-l que je voulais donner.

----------


## Barsy

Pour rpondre  Louis Griffont :

Le tlchargement illgal ne dpossde pas les artiste du droit patrimonial puisque celui-ci n'empche pas les artiste d'exploiter leurs uvres. Au pire peut-on dire qu'ils sont dpossds de l'hypothtique somme d'argent que l'utilisateur n'a pas dbours pour acqurir l'uvre, mais peut-on parler de dpossession pour un bien que l'on a jamais possd...




> Et la contre-faon est lgale depuis quand ?
> Et la contre-faon est une forme de vol ! non ?


Il n'a jamais t dit que la contrefaon tait lgale, simplement, elle n'est pas une forme de vol. Le principe de non-dpossession est trs important dans le dbat actuel, c'est mme un des points essentiels. Et pour reprendre ce que je dis plus haut, c'est ce qui diffrencie les uvres d'art des paquets de lessive.




> L par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord ! Les frais pour fabriquer 10 000 albums ne sont certainement pas les mme que pour en fabriquer 1 000 ! Rien qu'en comptant le cot matire !


Encore une fois, tu te trompes sur les mots !! J'ai fait trs attention de parler de copie et non pas d'album. Et dans le cas qui nous concerne, ces copies sont dmatrialises. Vois-tu, le tlchargement illgal produit des millions de copies chaque jour sans que personne ne dpense un centime.

Quand j'tais trs jeune (au collge dans mon cas) et que je voulais partager une uvre avec un ami, je devais lui prter le support, ce qui m'empchait de jouir de l'uvre durant la priode du prt.
Avec l'apparition des graveurs, il fallait que mon ami achte un CD vierge pour que je lui fasse une copie. Je conservait l'original, mais a cotait le prix d'un disque vierge (ils taient assez chers  l'poque)
Aujourd'hui, il suffit qu'il se pointe chez moi avec sa cl USB ou son disque dur pour repartir avec toutes ma mdiathque sans que a lui cote un rond.




> Pour moi, j'y vois une norme diffrence !
> Personne n'est  l'abri d'tre malade un jour !
> Mme sans voiture, tu as toutes les chances d'utiliser une route (en car, bus, co-voiturage,  vlo,  pied, ...)
> La retraite, en thorie, tout le monde y aura droit ! (prions ensemble pour que 2012 nous apporte un Prsident )
> Et je pourrais moi aussi continuer pendant longtemps !
> L, le cas est trs diffrent ! De nombreuses personnes n'iront jamais tlcharger des oeuvres, et donc elles se retrouveront pnalises !


Pour certains mtiers dits pnibles, l'esprance de vie moyenne est bien en de des 60 ans. C'est bien la preuve que tout le monde ne touchera pas la retraite. Un autre exemple, le mtro  Paris est subventionn  60% par la ville et pourtant, tout le monde ne l'utilise pas. On pourrait continuer longtemps ce dbat strile pour savoir si on se sert vraiment de tout ce pour quoi on cotise.

Dans le cadre de la licence globale, celle-ci ne s'appliquerait bien sr qu'aux abonnes d'internet. C'est  dire ceux susceptible de tlcharger. Pour info, je suis sr que beaucoup de gens payent la redevance sans jamais regarder les chanes du service public.




> J'ai du mal  saisir ta phrase "il y a de moins en moins d'appareils audio qui les lisent". Au contraire, dirais-je ! La plupart des chaines hifi sont pourvus d'un lecteur CD, il me semble !


J'ai dis "de moins en moins", je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y en a plus. Les chaines Hi-Fi ne concernent qu'une partie du parc des appareils audio. Et mme au niveau des chanes Hi-Fi, elles ne font plus toutes lecteur CD, ce qui tait le cas  une poque.
Si je prends comme exemple les "balladeurs", le constat est plus clair : les lecteurs CD ont compltement disparus.




> Si les artistes ne peuvent plus gagner d'argent, je pense que l'art sera en danger, non ?


Comme le dit Marco46, personne n'a parl de ruiner les artistes. Justement, la license globale vise  leur trouver un nouveau moyen de financement !

EDIT :




> Ce qui signifie clairement et sans aucun doute possible que le fait de mettre  disposition une oeuvre sans le consentement de son auteur est un dlit ! Et je rappelle qu'en ce qui concerne la contrefaon, la loi punit unilatralement celui qui contrefaonne, et celui qui en acquiert, quelque soit le moyen de cette acquisition !
> Merci de me donner raison !


Louis Griffont, je t'en pris, fais un effort.

Contre-faon != Vol
Dlit != Vol

C'est *nous* qui parlions de contre-faon je te rappelle et la phrase que tu viens de citer *nous* donne raison.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Visiblement, vous avez du mal  comprendre !  ::roll:: 
Vous utilisez, pour votre plaisir et par facilit, un moyen illgal et vous prtendez que c'est pour le biens des victimes !  ::roll::  Franchement j'ai du mal  vous suivre !

Quand, dans ma jeunesse, j'enregistrais un vinyle sur une K7, je savais que j'tais hors la loi ! Quand, plus tard je copiais un CD sur un CD vierge, je savais que j'tais hors la loi. Je le faisais uniquement pour faire une conomie et jamais je ne me suis dit que c'tait bon pour les artistes !  ::mouarf:: 

Le tlchargement revient exactement au mme, une copie illgale. La seule ENORME diffrence  mes yeux, c'est que l'on sort du cercle amis/famille pour en faire une sorte d'industrie de la copie. C'est alors normal que les pouvoirs pubiques ragissent, il me semble. Maintenant, comme dj dit, la loi HADOPI n'est pas la bonne solution, pas plus  mon sens que la licence globale, il n'est pas concevable que l'on puisse autoriser la contrefaon de quoi que ce soit en faisant payer une taxe  tout le monde (et mme en ciblant plus ou moins les personnes taxes). Je prend un exemple concret, on sait que ceux qui vont  l'tranger ramne frquemment ( leur insu ou pas) des produits contrefaits, pourquoi ne pas laisser faire et faire payer une taxe  chaque passage de la frontire, et tant pis pour ceux qui ne passe la frontire sans achet quoique ce soit !  ::ccool:: 

Maintenant, j'aime bien votre principe en gnral. Faisons un court instant une projection dans un avenir ou le tlchargement serait devenu LE moyen de diffuser de la musique (gratuitement, bien sr).
Les artistes crivent dans leur coin paroles et musiques, runissent un groupe de musiciens, entrent en studio, enregistrent, arrangent leurs morceaux. Et puis voil. Les morceaux sont mis  disposition gratuitement sur le net et chacun peut les tlcharger gratuitement. 
Ma question va vous paraitre un peu tonnante, mais : qui paie les musiciens ? le Studio ? les Ingnieurs du son ? et... les artistes eux-mmes ? 
Suis-je bte... les places de concerts !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Sans rire, vous y croyez ? 




> Pour rpondre  Louis Griffont :
> 
> Le tlchargement illgal ne dpossde pas les artiste du droit patrimonial puisque celui-ci n'empche pas les artiste d'exploiter leurs uvres. Au pire peut-on dire qu'*ils sont dpossds de l'hypothtique somme d'argent que l'utilisateur n'a pas dbours pour acqurir l'uvre, mais peut-on parler de dpossession pour un bien que l'on a jamais possd...*


Et la marmotte ? J'espre que tu vois bien que tu n'es pas cohrent en crivant cela ! D'un cot ils sont propritaire de leurs oeuvres de l'autre il ne les possdent pas !  ::?: 




> Il n'a jamais t dit que la contrefaon tait lgale, simplement, elle n'est pas une forme de vol. Le principe de non-dpossession est trs important dans le dbat actuel, c'est mme un des points essentiels. Et pour reprendre ce que je dis plus haut, c'est ce qui diffrencie les uvres d'art des paquets de lessive.


VOL / CONTREFACON / CRIME / VIOL t'emploies le mot que tu veux, c'est illgal ! Jouer sur les mots rend le dbat strile !




> Encore une fois, tu te trompes sur les mots !! J'ai fait trs attention de parler de copie et non pas d'album. Et dans le cas qui nous concerne, ces copies sont dmatrialises. Vois-tu, le tlchargement illgal produit des millions de copies chaque jour sans que personne ne dpense un centime.


Bien sr et la copie sur les sites, et les tlchargement se font par l'opration du saint esprit ? Les serveurs de dpts fonctionnent tout seuls ? Pas d'lectricit l ? 
Moi, je paie l'lectricit, et mon abonnement  internet ! Tant mieux si ces personnes ne paient rien !




> Quand j'tais trs jeune (au collge dans mon cas) et que je voulais partager une uvre avec un ami, je devais lui prter le support, ce qui m'empchait de jouir de l'uvre durant la priode du prt.
> Avec l'apparition des graveurs, il fallait que mon ami achte un CD vierge pour que je lui fasse une copie. Je conservait l'original, mais a cotait le prix d'un disque vierge (ils taient assez chers  l'poque)
> Aujourd'hui, il suffit qu'il se pointe chez moi avec sa cl USB ou son disque dur pour repartir avec toutes ma mdiathque sans que a lui cote un rond.


Et tu es HORS LA LOI ! Tu penses franchement que le fait que le crime soit  grande chelle le rend plus lgitime ? 
En gros, pour toi : UN meurtre c'est horrible et affreux; UN gnocide c'est moins grave !  ::aie:: 




> Pour certains mtiers dits pnibles, l'esprance de vie moyenne est bien en de des 60 ans. C'est bien la preuve que tout le monde ne touchera pas la retraite. Un autre exemple, le mtro  Paris est subventionn  60% par la ville et pourtant, tout le monde ne l'utilise pas. On pourrait continuer longtemps ce dbat strile pour savoir si on se sert vraiment de tout ce pour quoi on cotise.


Certes, mais personnes ne peut prjuger de cela. Des personnes ayant fait un mtier pnible, peuvent vivre jusqu' 100 ans... 
Pour les transports en commun, je suis pour la gratuit pour les personnes rsidentes ! 




> Dans le cadre de la licence globale, celle-ci ne s'appliquerait bien sr qu'aux abonnes d'internet. C'est  dire ceux *susceptible* de tlcharger. Pour info, je suis sr que beaucoup de gens payent la redevance sans jamais regarder les chanes du service public.


C'est justement le fait que tous paieraient mais que beaucoup n'utiliseraient pas, pourquoi est-ce diffrent de la retraite ou de la scu. Simplement parce que dans le second cas, personnes ne peut tre srs de ne pas en avoir besoin. Alors que pour le tlchargement, certaines personnes ne tlchargeront JAMAIS ! 




> J'ai dis "de moins en moins", je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y en a plus. Les chaines Hi-Fi ne concernent qu'une partie du parc des appareils audio. Et mme au niveau des chanes Hi-Fi, elles ne font plus toutes lecteur CD, ce qui tait le cas  une poque.
> Si je prends comme exemple les "balladeurs", le constat est plus clair : les lecteurs CD ont compltement disparus.


Si tu veux, mais le dbats est hors support de toutes les faons et perso, je suis all  Boulanger et Saturn ce WE pour voir une nouvelle chaine HiFi, j'en ai vu sans prise USB, mais aucune sans lecteur CD !  :;): 



> Comme le dit Marco46, personne n'a parl de ruiner les artistes. Justement, la license globale vise  leur trouver un nouveau moyen de financement !


Et les artistes deviennent des fonctionnaires ? Tu penses vraiment que c'est souhaitable ?  ::?: 




> Louis Griffont, je t'en pris, fais un effort.
> 
> Contre-faon != Vol
> Dlit != Vol
> 
> C'est *nous* qui parlions de contre-faon je te rappelle et la phrase que tu viens de citer *nous* donne raison.


J'ai beau lire, relire et faire un effort, pour le moment aucun de vos dires ne rend le tlchargement lgal et rmunrateur pour les artistes !  ::roll::

----------


## Valre

Bon, je lis 2 paragraphes et dj je trouve une erreur.




> Quand, dans ma jeunesse, j'enregistrais un vinyle sur une K7, je savais que j'tais hors la loi ! Quand, plus tard je copiais un CD sur un CD vierge, je savais que j'tais hors la loi. Je le faisais uniquement pour faire une conomie et jamais je ne me suis dit que c'tait bon pour les artistes !


Faux, et on te l'as dj dit. Lorsque les K7 r-enregistrables sont arrives, les Major ont hurl  la mort, et ont obtenu la taxe pour copie prive: tu payes ds que tu achtes une K7 (et depuis la taxe a t tendue, au fur et  mesure de l'volution technologique, aux autres supports: VHS, CD, disque dur, cl USB, maintenant tlphones). En contrepartie, tu as le droit d'enregistrer un vinyle, ou la TV, ou la radio, etc. 

Un peu plus polmique: aujourd'hui les Major refusent de faire comme en Espagne et d'tendre l'assiette de la taxe au tlchargement, mais fondamentalement je ne vois pas de diffrence.

Bon, je retourne lire la suite de ta prose.

Edit: ha ben non, j'aurais mieux fait de ne pas lire la suite, tu t'enlises.

----------


## Daestrik

> Visiblement, vous avez du mal  comprendre ! 
> Vous utilisez, pour votre plaisir et par facilit, un moyen illgal et vous prtendez que c'est pour le biens des victimes !  Franchement j'ai du mal  vous suivre !


Pour le plaisir et la facilit, certes. Evidemment, les artistes recevraient plus si au lieu de tlcharger on achetait ; cependant, tlcharger n'est pas entirement mauvais. En fait, mis  part cet hypothtique revenu perdu, il n'y a que des avantages pour tout le monde.




> Maintenant, j'aime bien votre principe en gnral. Faisons un court instant une projection dans un avenir ou le tlchargement serait devenu LE moyen de diffuser de la musique (gratuitement, bien sr).
> Les artistes crivent dans leur coin paroles et musiques, runissent un groupe de musiciens, entrent en studio, enregistrent, arrangent leurs morceaux. Et puis voil. Les morceaux sont mis  disposition gratuitement sur le net et chacun peut les tlcharger gratuitement. 
> Ma question va vous paraitre un peu tonnante, mais : qui paie les musiciens ? le Studio ? les Ingnieurs du son ? et... les artistes eux-mmes ? 
> Suis-je bte... les places de concerts ! 
> 
> Sans rire, vous y croyez ?


Oui. J'ai dj post un lien vers un article qui suggre que c'est faisable.



> Et sinon, beaucoup d'ides de solutions, mais celles voques auparavant marchent plutt bien quand on les essaye. Je parle de laisser sa musique en tlchargement libre et de vivre des dons, des concerts. 
> 
> Deuximement, tout le monde a d entendre parler de Grgoire, dont la production de l'album (vendu physiquement aussi je crois) a t faite par des internautes qui avaient cout sa maquette, mise  disposition librement.





> Et tu es HORS LA LOI !


C'est une chose qui arrive oui... mais tre hors-la-loi ne veut pas dire tre moralement rprhensible. La preuve, la loi HADOPI, qui a amen la cration de cette discution, est inique, inapplicable et dangereuse pour les liberts individuelles. Cependant, c'est la loi.
Toutes les lois ne sont pas bonnes  appliquer. Surtout quand elles ne sont pas adaptes  la situation actuelle.

----------


## Barsy

@Louis Griffont : plutt que de quoter sans faire de lien, phrase par phrase, essaie plutt de reprendre les ides dans leur ensemble pour comprendre. On a l'impression que tu t'embourbes dans tes citations.

Tiens, je prends un exemple au hasard :




> Bien sr et la copie sur les sites, et les tlchargement se font par l'opration du saint esprit ? Les serveurs de dpts fonctionnent tout seuls ? Pas d'lectricit l ?
> Moi, je paie l'lectricit, et mon abonnement  internet ! Tant mieux si ces personnes ne paient rien !


l'ide initiale que j'avais mise tait que le cot de production pour produire 1000 ou 10000 copie tait le mme. Les frais d'internet et d'lectricit restent des frais fixes, indpendants donc du nombre de copies. a rejoint bien ce que je disais :




> Si un boulanger vends 10 000 baguettes  0.10/pice, il ne gagnera pas autant d'argent que s'il en vend 1 000  1 parce que les frais de production pour produire 1 000 ou 10 000 seront diffrents. Mais si un auteur vends 1 000 copies  1 ou 10 000  0,10, l, il touchera autant. On peut copier un album  volont sans que a coute un rond, et c'est  la porte de tous. C'est pour a que le tlchargement illgal marche aussi bien.


Bien entendu, je ne me re-quote pas  chaque fois sinon a ferait des messages de 20 mtres de long, mais j'avais imagin que tu aurais su faire le lien tout seul entre mes deux messages. C'est malheureusement comme a pour l'ensemble de tes remarques.

Il y a sans doute juste une seule chose qui mrite une rponse dans ton message :




> Et les artistes deviennent des fonctionnaires ? Tu penses vraiment que c'est souhaitable ?


Si je prends comme exemple la scurit sociale, je constate que les mdecins ne sont pas devenus fonctionnaires.

----------


## Marco46

> Maintenant, j'aime bien votre principe en gnral. Faisons un court instant une projection dans un avenir ou le tlchargement serait devenu LE moyen de diffuser de la musique (gratuitement, bien sr).
> Les artistes crivent dans leur coin paroles et musiques, runissent un groupe de musiciens, entrent en studio, enregistrent, arrangent leurs morceaux. Et puis voil. Les morceaux sont mis  disposition gratuitement sur le net et chacun peut les tlcharger gratuitement. 
> Ma question va vous paraitre un peu tonnante, mais : qui paie les musiciens ? le Studio ? les Ingnieurs du son ? et... les artistes eux-mmes ? 
> Suis-je bte... les places de concerts ! 
> 
> Sans rire, vous y croyez ? 
> 
> Et la marmotte ? J'espre que tu vois bien que tu n'es pas cohrent en crivant cela ! D'un cot ils sont propritaire de leurs oeuvres de l'autre il ne les possdent pas !


En tout cas, il y a des artistes qui y croient parce que lorsqu'ils font la balance entre leurs gains des ventes de CD (7 centimes sur un CD) par rapport aux concerts et bien ya pas photos.

Acheter des CDs c'est engraisser les actionnaires de Vivendi. C'est comme a.
Je l'ai souvent fait, je ne le fait plus et je ne le ferais plus.

Notes que je ne dfends mme pas mon beefteack je tlcharge trs trs peu, et je n'ai jamais tlcharg beaucoup, les mp3 que j'ai sont des copies de disque dur  disque dur ou de CD  disque dur exactement dans l'esprit que tu as dcrit  propos des K7 et des vynils.

Toi tu penses qu'il faut empecher l'utilisation d'une technologie pour prserver une industrie obsolte. C'est ton droit mais ton point de vue est absurde.

Par contre si tu pouvais viter ce genre de choses :




> VOL / CONTREFACON / CRIME / *VIOL* t'emploies le mot que tu veux, c'est illgal ! Jouer sur les mots rend le dbat strile !


Pendant qu'on y est pourquoi pas gnocide, ou dportation, bah ouai on dfend les massacreurs-d'artistes--coup-de-modem on est des salauds. Tiens mais a me fait penser qu' une poque en France cacher des Juifs chez soit tait un ... _crime_. Comme quoi, le point Godwin est au bout du clavier, encore un petit effort !

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Je le faisais uniquement pour faire une conomie et jamais je ne me suis dit que c'tait bon pour les artistes !


Au moins ils n'ont pas  payer l'ISF  ::P: 




> Ma question va vous paraitre un peu tonnante, mais : qui paie les musiciens ? le Studio ? les Ingnieurs du son ? et... les artistes eux-mmes ? 
> Suis-je bte... les places de concerts !


Comme beaucoup ici, je suis pour que les artistes soient rmunrs pour le travail mais sur 1 en numrique => 0.07  l'artiste, 0.20  l'tat et il ne faut pas me faire croire que tlcharger un mp3 revient ne serait-ce qu' 0.50 pour le major. Ou sinon comment font-ils pour vivre avec des cds  16e  la FNAC ??

Je suis sr qu'il y a moyen de passer  0.50 le titre en tlchargement numrique et il y aurait nettement plus de clients.
Les modles sans majors ont prouv que les groupes s'en tirer bien. 




> Faux, et on te l'as dj dit. Lorsque les K7 r-enregistrables sont arrives, les Major ont hurl  la mort, et ont obtenu la taxe pour copie prive...En contrepartie, tu as le droit d'enregistrer un vinyle, ou la TV, ou la radio, etc


Mouais, copier le cd d'un copain pour soi, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit lgal. Ou sinon j'ai beaucoup d'amis sur la toile !!  ::D:

----------


## Valre

> Mouais, copier le cd d'un copain pour soi, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit lgale. Ou sinon j'ai beaucoup d'amis sur la toile !!


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copie_p...ie_priv.C3.A9e On est  la limite oui, la jurisprudence n'est pas claire.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Une fois de plus (et en groupe cette fois-ci  ::mouarf:: ) vous mlangez tout et n'importe quoi !

Le fait d'tre contre le tlchargement *illgal* et j'insiste bien sur le cot illgal, dans la mesure o les auteurs n'ont pas donn leur accord, semble  vos yeux aller de paire avec le soutien aux majors, et l'acceptation de la loi HADOPI !

Mais, encore une fois (je ne compte plus le nombre de fois que je me rpte), je ne soutiens pas les majors et je suis contre la loi HADOPI.

Ce qui ne m'empche pas de penser que le tlchargement *illgal* n'est pas acceptable et doit tre puni, et reprsente un rel danger pour la culture (bon en supposant que des Pascal Obispo, H. Sgara et autres NTM puissent tre assimils  de la culture  ::mouarf:: , mais il en faut pour tous les gots).

L'ide de mettre en ligne (en tlchargement *lgal* est bonne) mais n'empcherai pas le tlchargement illgal. Vous semblez persuader que les artistes s'y retrouveraient financirement dans un monde o plus personne ne paieraient leurs oeuvres... C'est bien, mais le monde des Bisounours, y a longtemps que je n'y crois plus personnellement ! :;):

----------


## Daestrik

> Une fois de plus (et en groupe cette fois-ci ) vous mlangez tout et n'importe quoi !


Je ne crois pas, mais on fait quiproquo sur quiproquo et il y a tellement de jeu sur des subtilits que a en devient facile de ne pas se comprendre.

Moi ce qui me gne, c'est d'une part ton utilisation du terme "tlchargement illgal"... a donne l'impression que tu es contre parce qu'il est illgal. De plus, le terme "tlchargement lgal" a le concept de tlchargement lgal tel qu'appliqu aujourd'hui derrire, et je le pense toujours trop archaque. C'est un simple portage du systme marchand physique vers le support dmatrialis, et ce systme n'est pas DU TOUT adapt.




> Le fait d'tre contre le tlchargement *illgal* et j'insiste bien sur le cot illgal, dans la mesure o les auteurs n'ont pas donn leur accord, semble  vos yeux aller de paire avec le soutien aux majors, et l'acceptation de la loi HADOPI !


Donn leur accord ? Ont-il seulement conscience qu'ils disposent d'alternatives ?




> L'ide de mettre en ligne (en tlchargement *lgal* est bonne) mais n'empcherai pas le tlchargement illgal. Vous semblez persuader que les artistes s'y retrouveraient financirement dans un monde o plus personne ne paieraient leurs oeuvres... C'est bien, mais le monde des Bisounours, y a longtemps que je n'y crois plus personnellement !


Evidemment, s'ils n'obtiennent aucun revenu, il est impossible d'en faire leur activit principale. Cependant, personne n'a dit qu'ils ne seraient pas rmunrs, simplement qu'on ne serait pas forc de les rmunrer pour couter leur musique. a fait peut-tre un peu bisounours, mais a marche (cf lien plus haut).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Moi ce qui me gne, c'est d'une part ton utilisation du terme "tlchargement illgal"... a donne l'impression que tu es contre parce qu'il est illgal.


Ben oui, c'est le cot illgal qui me gne !
Le fait de tlcharger des trucs lgalement ne me gne aucunement !  ::aie:: 

Disons que ce qui me gne c'est plus l'hypocrisie des personnes qui se servent d'HADOPI pour justifier le tlchargement illgal ! Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai moi aussi copi en mon temps les vinyles des copains, ou dupliquer un CD.
Donc, je ne jette pas la pierre  l'utilisation d'une copie non autorise en soi. 
Maintenant, on a l'impression que parcequ'HADOPI a t vot (et je trouve cette loi trs nulle et compltement  cot de la plaque) alors le tlchargement illgal devient super bien ! NON ! Et, plutt que de rler contre cette loi, ils s'taient poss la question du pourquoi on fait la loi, on n'en serait peut-tre pas l ! Parque dire que ce sont les Majors qui ont voulu cette loi pour garder jalousement leur os  ronger, est vrai mais incomplet ! Si a n'tait que cela, il y a longtemps qu'il n'y aurait plus eu le droit de copier des CD ! C'est le volume qui a entran cette loi ! Une copie d'un disque entre copains, c'est une chose, la mise  disposition d'une copie  des millions de personnes en est une autre ! Un peu comme la diffrence entre la culture d'un plan de cannabis pour sa conso perso et la culture massive pour la revente ! J'espre que cette analogie sera assez claire pour tous le monde !




> De plus, le terme "tlchargement lgal" a le concept de tlchargement lgal tel qu'appliqu aujourd'hui derrire, et je le pense toujours trop archaque. C'est un simple portage du systme marchand physique vers le support dmatrialis, et ce systme n'est pas DU TOUT adapt.


Pas adapt  quoi ? Au fait qu'il faut fournir tout gratuitement ? Le gratuit, a n'existe pas ! Je crois qu'il faut dj tre clair sur ce point pour comprendre le reste ! 




> Donn leur accord ? Ont-il seulement conscience qu'ils disposent d'alternatives ?


Donn son accord, c'est simple ! Tu veux mettre un album d'un chanteur en tlchargement sur ton site, tu cris au dit chanteur, et tu lui demande (gentiment, c'est mieux) et il te donne ou pas son accord !  




> Evidemment, s'ils n'obtiennent aucun revenu, il est impossible d'en faire leur activit principale. Cependant, personne n'a dit qu'ils ne seraient pas rmunrs, simplement qu'on ne serait pas forc de les rmunrer pour couter leur musique. a fait peut-tre un peu bisounours, mais a marche (cf lien plus haut).


Je ne vois pas comment a peut marcher, dsol ! Si personne ne paie, personne ne gagne d'argent !

----------


## Daestrik

> Un peu comme la diffrence entre la culture d'un plan de cannabis pour sa conso perso et la culture massive pour la revente ! J'espre que cette analogie sera assez claire pour tous le monde !


Claire, oui, mais pas exacte : il n'y a pas de revente dans notre cas.




> Pas adapt  quoi ? Au fait qu'il faut fournir tout gratuitement ? Le gratuit, a n'existe pas ! Je crois qu'il faut dj tre clair sur ce point pour comprendre le reste !


Tutut, a n'existait pas. L'existence du tlchargement illgal en est la preuve. Aprs, ce n'est pas gratuit pour tous, certes, mais a existe. Tenter de continuer  faire payer l'accs  la musique est peut-tre moralement juste (bien que je ne sois pas de cette opinion), mais c'est impossible. Les politiques et majors essaient de lutter contre le courant au lieu de s'adapter aux technologies.




> Donn son accord, c'est simple ! Tu veux mettre un album d'un chanteur en tlchargement sur ton site, tu cris au dit chanteur, et tu lui demande (gentiment, c'est mieux) et il te donne ou pas son accord !


Je doute qu'un artiste populaire ait le temps de rpondre  tous les courriers qu'on lui envoie. De plus, mme s'il y rpond, sait-il que a lui sera bnfique ? Et mme si lui l'autorise, est-ce que son contrat avec sa maison de disque ne l'en empche pas ?




> Je ne vois pas comment a peut marcher, dsol ! Si personne ne paie, personne ne gagne d'argent !


...
te moi d'un doute, tu l'as lu ce fameux article ?
Des gens paient, mais ils n'y sont pas obligs. Ils soutiennent un artiste s'ils le veulent, et bien sr ils paient leur place de concert.
Voir aussi cet article.

----------


## Barsy

> Disons que ce qui me gne c'est plus l'hypocrisie des personnes qui se servent d'HADOPI pour justifier le tlchargement illgal ! Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai moi aussi copi en mon temps les vinyles des copains, ou dupliquer un CD.


Dtrompe toi, on a pas attendu la loi HADOPI pour parler du tlchargement illgal.

Cette anne, on pourrait d'ailleurs presque en clbrer les 10 ans (en 1999 apparaissait Napster, le premier service de tlchargement qui ait t utilis massivement).




> Ben oui, c'est le cot illgal qui me gne !


Savais-tu qu'il existe une loi en France dclarant qu'une femme qui dsire porter un pantalon doit demander une autorisation ? Aujourd'hui, cette loi est toujours inscrite et pourtant, on ne l'applique plus car on la considre comme obsolte.
De la mme faon, internet a rendu obsolte le systme de diffusion des uvres et les lois qui en dcoulent. Ce sont les lois qui doivent s'adapter avec l'poque, pas l'inverse.

----------


## r0d

> Ce sont les lois qui doivent s'adapter avec l'poque, pas l'inverse.


Hey... voil une assertion des plus intressante!
Je ne saurais me prononcer sur sa validit, mais c'est une bonne faon de poser un problme qui me tient  coeur: la lgitimit des lois, et donc de l'autorit.
Cette question fut pendant longtemps un des points principaux du dbat politique (et elle a reu nombre de rponses, comme la notion d'tat de droit par exemple), et elle est maintenant trangement et totalement absente de toute considration, comme si les lois qui rgissent nos socits modernes taient naturelles, universelles et immuables, et qu'il n'y avait aucune raison de les remettre en question.

Le tlchargement illgal semble pouvoir ramener cette question dans le dbat politique, et c'est une raison qui est  mon avis suffisante pour dfendre le tlchargement illgal.

----------


## Marco46

> Hey... voil une assertion des plus intressante!
> Je ne saurais me prononcer sur sa validit, mais c'est une bonne faon de poser un problme qui me tient  coeur: la lgitimit des lois, et donc de l'autorit.
> Cette question fut pendant longtemps un des points principaux du dbat politique (et elle a reu nombre de rponses, comme la notion d'tat de droit par exemple), et elle est maintenant trangement et totalement absente de toute considration, comme si les lois qui rgissent nos socits modernes taient naturelles, universelles et immuables, et qu'il n'y avait aucune raison de les remettre en question.
> 
> Le tlchargement illgal semble pouvoir ramener cette question dans le dbat politique, et c'est une raison qui est  mon avis suffisante pour dfendre le tlchargement illgal.


"On vit dans une Dmocratie."

Cette assertion constitue une vrit pour beaucoup de gens et pourtant ...

Pour moi on est dans une Oligarchie Grontocratique. C'est quand mme pas pareil.

Le problme que tu soulves est intressant (comme souvent) mais le soucis c'est que tu vas nous dtourner de notre petite bataille avec l'ami Louis.




> Pas adapt  quoi ? Au fait qu'il faut fournir tout gratuitement ? Le gratuit, a n'existe pas ! Je crois qu'il faut dj tre clair sur ce point pour comprendre le reste !


On est tous ici (enfin dites le si c'est pas le cas) d'accord avec a. On dit juste que le problme de rmunration des auteurs/crateurs est diffrent du problme d'existence des industriels et que oui il faut trouver un bon moyen de rmunrer les auteurs/crateurs sans tondre la populace et lui retirer une bonne part de sa libert.




> Maintenant, on a l'impression que parcequ'HADOPI a t vot (et je trouve cette loi trs nulle et compltement  cot de la plaque) alors le tlchargement illgal devient super bien ! NON ! Et, plutt que de rler contre cette loi, ils s'taient poss la question du pourquoi on fait la loi, on n'en serait peut-tre pas l !


On est pas d'accord QUE avec l'Hadopi, on est pas d'accord avec le concept du droit d'auteur tel qu'il est appliqu. On est pas d'accord avec la loi. On pense que la "contre-faon" dbouchant sur un change non-marchand ne devrait pas tre qualifie de "contre-faon" parce qu'il ne cote rien du tout aux artistes justement mais juste peut tre un peu aux majors et encore les gens qui achtent le plus aux majors sont justement ceux qui tlchargent.




> Donn son accord, c'est simple ! Tu veux mettre un album d'un chanteur en tlchargement sur ton site, tu cris au dit chanteur, et tu lui demande (gentiment, c'est mieux) et il te donne ou pas son accord !


Alors d'abord la plupart des ayants-droits ne sont pas les artistes mais les majors car quand tu signes un contrat avec une major, gnralement tu vends la totalit de tes droits. En clair tu ne possdes plus rien du tout.
Le procd est ignoble mais c'est comme a. a fait parti des raisons pour lesquelles je ne veux plus donner 1 centimes aux majors. Notes que dans le monde de l'dition de bouquin a marche pareil. Les auteurs se font exploiter.

Ensuite un artiste qui ne veut pas qu'on l'coute SAUF quand lui il donne explicitement son autorisation personnelle, il lui suffit de l'inscrire sur son site ou de faire une dclaration publique et l c'est *clair*, je supprime/dtruit tout ce que j'ai de lui et je ne veux plus en entendre parler, c'est juste un gros con.




> Je ne vois pas comment a peut marcher, dsol ! Si personne ne paie, personne ne gagne d'argent !


A l'heure actuelle, les artistes vivent essentiellement de leurs concerts. Ceci dit il est clair qu'il faut quelque chose pour supplanter la SACEM. La contribution crative semble la bonne initiative (enfin moi je trouve), elle est base sur le mcnat et n'est donc pas obligatoire.
Cela suppose de faire confiance un minimum aux gens c'est vrai.

----------


## r0d

> Le problme que tu soulves est intressant (comme souvent) [...]


merci  ::P: 




> mais le soucis c'est que tu vas nous dtourner de notre petite bataille avec l'ami Louis.


Ben oui mais c'est.. comment dire... c'est le message que j'essaie de faire passer: "il ne sert  rien de discuter sur les imperfections de la surface alors que c'est la base qui est mal faite". C'est une perte de temps et d'nergie. C'est comme si on discutait de l'architecture d'une classe qui pose problme alors que c'est l'interface dont elle hrite qui a t mal pense. Et dans le cas de la politique, c'est encore plus rageant parce que a fait le jeu de ceux qui profitent de cette interface mal pense (et qui font tout pour que l'on discute de n'importe quoi sauf de cette interface).

C'est la force de la gauche radicale (je n'aime pas le terme d'extrme gauche qui n'a pas de sens): nous avons appris  identifier les vritables causes des problmes, ce qui nous permet d'viter les crans de fume.




> Etre radical, c'est prendre les choses par la racine. Et la racine de l'homme, c'est l'homme lui-mme.


Cela dit, je respecte votre discussion, et je vous laisse continuer en paix. Je me retire  ::P:

----------


## r0d

Pinaise, j'aurais bien aim bosser pour Hadopi moi: 1100 m pour 7 personnes prs de Montparnasse. Et on ne connais pas leurs salaires, mais vu ce que a cote  l'tat  - donc  vous - (5,3 millions d'euros), je suppose qu'ils sont bien rmunrs.

Sources:
pcinpact
budget gouv.fr
Eco89

----------


## Invit1

C'est marrant quand mme la faon de voir les choses...

Ces derniers posts ne parlent que de musique, mais les auteurs eux, que veulent-ils ?

- Avoir le droits de ne pas vouloir tre copier ?
- Avoir le droit de choisir leur formule de distribution ?

Je pense en toute humilit OUI !

En effet, certains diffusent le uvre via internet et vivent des dons, d'autres imposent un achat et en vivent. De quel droit bafouons nous le choix de chacune des ces personnes ?

Ensuite,  part la musique, que trouvons nous sur le net en P2P ?

Tiens des jeux ? Ils n'taient pas sur le net  l'origine non ?
Il y a donc des imbcilex  qui nous devons le plaisir de pousser  HADOPI qui craquent la protection du jeu (1re faute), en font une copie avec tout le ncessaire pour une activation sans se faire prendre (2me faute) et ensuite diffusent sur le net une version de leur mfait. Il s'agit bien l d'un acte dlictuel non ?

Vous tes tous informaticiens, dveloppeurs d'application, de jeux et autres programmes en tout genre... Que dirait votre patron si vous vous permettiez d'en faire une copie et de la diffuser ?

Ensuite on trouve les films... Ces derniers, films dans les salles de cinma  l'insu du grant (1re faute) (certainement pour une copie perso en cas de perte  ::P:  ). De mme les DVD avec protection, comme les jeux, sont cracks par des dlinquants qui uvrent eux pour se montrer forts, plus forts que ceux qui ont fait la protection et non au nom d'un partage de l'art...

Enfin, j'ai lu  plusieurs reprises la dmatrialisation du fait du numrique. mais avant de devenir immatriel, il y avait bien un support non ? le DVD, le CD, la bande vido, la cartouche de jeux etc...
Ce n'est qu'aprs que le pirate, ce dlinquant militant pour l'HADOPI grce  ses actes et sa vantardise, et mme son organisation en crant des site de partage de ses mfaits, faisant des utilisateurs non seulement une manne financire pour le pirate via les publicits, et aussi des recleurs. Et comme tout recleur, passible de peine, que ce soit pour vole, pour copie, pour ... ce qu'on voudra, mais condamnable.

Voiloir faire un partage de ce qui est partageable est bien, mais pas que de ce qui est partageable lgalement. Entrer dans l'illgalit, c'est perdre le droit  la parole car  ce moment, aucune bonne cause peut-tre la motivation d'un dlit.

Lutter contre HADOPI, oui, il le faut, mais pas au mpris des droits des auteurs qui ne souhaitent pas partager. C'est un droit qui se doit d'tre respect.

Les sites comme thepiratebay dont beaucoup font l'loge sont le plus belle exemple pour justifier hadopi. Et plus la technique du jeu de cache-cache se perfectionnera, plus les techniques du je te trouve-et-je-te-condamne, elles aussi se perfectionneront...

Commenons donc par revoir nos agissements sur le net en tant d'individu responsable.

Tiens, en parlant de responsable, parlons un peu des enfants... ceux qui juridiquement sont dits irresponsables...

Si mon enfant irresponsable du fait de l'ge, donc sous ma responsabilit jette un cailloux sur une voiture et casse un carreau... Pas de soucis, je ne crains rien, mon fils est irresponsable et ce n'est pas moi qui ai jet le cailloux... Cette voiture, c'est la votre ^^
Je vous laisse rflchir  votre raction et  votre notion de responsabilit...

Je le redis une nouvelle fois : arrtez de donner des arguments pour faire passer hadopi ! REAGISSEZ ! D'autant que beaucoup d'entre vous avez les moyens d'acheter  la place de copier. La copie pour le pauvre ne peut donc tre une excuse !

Et laissez donc les stats aux statisticiens... dire que la copie augmente les ventes est peut-tre vrai, mais dans ce cas, ne copions plus et mcaniquement les ventes chuteront... l, vous en aurez des argument  :;): 

Je rappelle qu'il existe des moyens lgaux pour couter la musique avant d'acheter et

Voilou
Couik

----------


## Marco46

@Couik :

Dsol mais t'es  ct de la plaque.

La problmatique est la suivante : Les crateurs *n'ont plus besoin d'intermdiaire techniques* pour diffuser leurs uvres grce  Internet. En ce qui concerne la musique par exemple, ils auront toujours besoin de studio d'enregistrement, a ok, mais ils n'ont plus besoin de cder leurs droits  des gens sans scrupules qui profitent d'une situation de quasi-monopole pour extorquer de l'argent  la population sous la menace d'une session au tribunal en exploitant bien les vritables crateurs. Quand les crateurs auront vritablement intgr ce changement (et a commence doucement), ils cesseront de se vendre pieds et poings lis aux Majors. A partir de l a commencera  aller mieux pour eux.

Pour les Majors par contre c'est la mort ou presque parce qu'*elles ne servent plus  rien*. Obsolte ---> Dgage.

HADOPI n'a pas t faite pour protger les zentils nartistes des mchants pirates, mais pour protger le modle conomique rendu obsolte par l'informatique de masse et les rseaux qui permet(ait) aux industriels de la culture d'exister.

En d'autres termes, leur dernier espoir de survie consiste  nous menacer au travers de la loi via un lobbying indigne d'une Rpublique digne de ce nom. C'est DADVSI, HADOPI, LOPSI, et toutes celles qui suivront.

Vouloir empcher la copie avec l'informatique c'est vouloir de l'eau qui ne mouille pas. C'est juste absurde. Il faut faire avec, c'est comme a.

Notes que pour les hommes politiques Internet est galement un norme problme. Ils n'ont plus le monopole de la parole publique. N'importe quel guignol peut toucher une audience de potentiellement 40 000 000 d'internautes, mieux que le JT de TF1 et dfoncer les arguments populistes lancs par X ou Y. Donc ils auront de plus en plus de mal  nous bourrer le mou comme ils ont bourr le mou  nos aeux. C'est une rvolution en politique a. Le peuple qui prend lui-mme la parole sans intermdiaire. C'est tout neuf alors a se fait dans un bordel sans nom avec tout un tas de drives, mais c'est normal, la plupart des gens sont en plein apprentissage de l'informatique. Ils sont au CP et ils apprennent  lire et  crire.

Tout a est trs bien je trouve.

----------


## Invit1

Mais non, je ne pense pas tre  cot de la plaque, bien au contraire.

Et comme toi, je pense que les majors sont obsoltes.

Mais ce dont je parle, ce n'est pas le fait que les artistes ont ou n'ont pas besoin d'intermdiaires. Bien des artistes l'ont compris il y a bien longtemps.

Mon propos est simple : 

L'artiste qui veut un intermdiaire, qu'il le prenne avec les risques de non vente, de ce faire spolier. C'est un choix de l'artiste et cela nous devons le respecter.

L'artiste qui veut se passer de l'intermdiaire suceur de ressource le fait en connaissance de cause. Et il y en a de plus en plus au fur et  mesure que leur contrats se terminent.

L'objectif de mes propos ne va pas dans la protection des artistes, ils sont bien assez grands pour a et n'ont pas besoin de nous. Mais de montrer qu'il n'y a pas que des uvres qui circulent... des jeux aussi tant sur PC que sur console. Et l, dsol, mais je ne vois aucune bonne raison.

Quant aux films, le producteur est son propre intermdiaire, l non plus, je ne vois pas de bonne raison de faire circuler des copies sur le net alors que les auteurs ne le souhaitent pas.

Si c'est trop chre, attendons la baisse des prix, voire ignorons les films... Il y a tant de chose  faire  moindre cout et lgal.

Toujours vouloir imposer de force des dlits et les rendre lgaux c'est aussi risquer des dbordements dans tous les sens et cela deviendrait incontrlable.

Lgifrer dans le bon sens me parait bien, mais  condition que toutes les parties adhrent  une bonne conduite.

Continuer  pirater ouvertement et impunment c'est donner de bonne raisons  HADOPI.

Maintenant qu'HADOPI et consort servent en plus de contrle  la mode chinoise, videment, la tentation est grande et les gouvernements ne se gnent pas. Et tout a grce  notre pratique hors la loi en masse.

Le march de la musique est en peine mutation, les majors ont de moins en moins d'artistes.

Reste le cas des livres scanns qui demandent pour cela des outils et du temps pour les mettre  disposition en PDF ... au nom de quoi ? La connaissance Universelle ?

Reste le cas des jeux copis, avec crack et mthode de validation... au nom de quoi ? Du loisir ? Ok, alors n'y a-t-il si peu de loisir qu'il faille absolument le dernier jeux sortie sur console ? Cela n'a rien a voir avec la musique, donc avec ton argumentaire

Reste le cas des logiciels, des systmes d'exploitation. Quel est l'intrt pour un utilisateur simple d'avoir un vista corporate avec un tas de truc qu'il n'utilisera jamais ? Quel est l'intrt pour un utilisateur d'avoir la dernire version de MS Office alors qu'il aura des soucis de compatibilit avec ceux n'ayant pas cette version et qu'il existe d'autres outils bureautiques largement suffisants pour son utilisation ? L encore, ce ne sont pas de la musique, donc l encore ton argumentaire ne tient pas.

Voil un glissement qui ne va pas avec les arguments lis  la musique.

Si au moins, les sites de partage n'avaient pas de revenus lis  ce partage, l, il serait plus difficile de condamner un copieur/pirate. mais ces sites fourmillent de pub en tout genre... et qu'elle qu'en soit l'utilisation, cela reste des revenus non dclars puisque li  une activit prohibe. 
Et encore une fois ne respecte pas le libre choix d'autrui... cause indfendable de ce fait

Bien sur que je suis contre HADOPi et les autres lois. Mais je ne peux plaider cette cause quand on me demande si c'est normal de ne pas respecter le choix d'un artiste qui vend ses droits  un major ?

A cette artiste, que lui dire ?

Aux vendeurs de jeux, que leur dire ? etc...

Non, je ne suis pas  cot de la plaque, loin de l, je regarde l'ensemble et des deux cots, ce n'est pas beau... l'un voulant garder son train de vie, l'autre devenant justicier...

Tant que des sites de partage de fichiers illgaux existeront et que tous en feront l'loge, HADOPI et consort avanceront sans que nous puissions tre entendu. 

Quand ces sites l auront peine  vivre, alors d'autre lgaux et viable partageront librement et lgalement des uvres plbiscits par le public. Les majors ne toucheront plus de rente.

C'est ainsi que nous gagneront, pas en permettant  des abrutis de casser nos argumentaires pour de la futilit (jeux, logiciel etc...)

C'est peut-tre utopique, mais montrer le bon exemple est encore le meilleurs moyen d'avoir gain de cause. Quant aux artistes, en fonction de leur choix, ils assumeront en consquence (bonne ou mauvaises  ::P:  )

Un dernier mots sur la politique : ben l, c'est sr qu'ils ont des soucis et nous n'auront pas la bouche billonnes mais cela ne les empche pas de dormir  ::P: 

voilou
Couik

----------


## Marco46

Dsol toujours pas d'accord  ::): 

Le cas de The Pirate Bay :
C'est (tait bientt) un site qui indexe les .torrents qui ne sont pas des fichiers illgaux mais des fichiers qui mettent en relation des personnes en fonction d'un contenu.
Aucune, absolument aucune donne illgale ne transite par ce biais. Les films, les logiciels, les jeux pirats transitent de peer  peer, jamais au travers de TBP.

a  l'air de rien comme a mais The Pirate Bay est  Torrent ce que Google est  HTTP.

Si un tribunal condamne TBP pour quoi que ce soit li au piratage il devrait aussi condamner Google puisque celui-ci permet de tomber sur tout un tas de sites peu recommandable du point de vue du droit d'auteur.

Le but de TBP n'est pas de gagner de l'argent sur le dos des Majors, mais de montrer l'absurdit du droit d'auteur tel qu'il est appliqu  l'aune des nouvelles technologies.

Le piratage de Logiciels :
Oui c'est vrai qu'il est absurde d'aller pirater un MS-Office alors qu'un OpenOffice (ou autre) existe. Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point.
Bon et aprs ? On va mettre 10 000 euros d'amende  un pauvre mec qui a DL MSOffice ? Alors mme qu'on sait tous trs bien que MS a fait exprs il fut un temps d'avoir des logiciels sans protection pour se diffuser chez les particuliers et ainsi faire pression sur les entreprises par l'habitude. Des cadres de MS ont fait ces aveux devant les tribunaux US lors des procs anti-trust contre MS. Quel est le rapport ? Et bien que c'est compliqu, et qu'on ne peut pas dans un premier temps profiter des effets du piratage pour que derrire 10 ans plus tard vouloir mettre en taule les gens qu'on a quasiment inciter  pirater.
Et puis au final o est le problme ? Tant que dans le monde de l'entreprise le droit d'auteur est relativement respect.

Les jeux, bah c'est simple, les jeux sont pirats parce que a fout les boules de mettre 60/80 euros dans un jeu et de s'apercevoir que c'est une bouze ou qu'il est truff de bugs. Mais comme la musique il ne faut pas croire que 100 000 copies sur eMule signifie 100 000 ventes en moins. La plupart des tudes montrent que au contraire le piratage d'un jeu contribue  sa popularit et donc  son succs commercial.
Donc l aussi, o est le problme ?

Les livres :
Bon alors l, si ya un secteur de l'dition qui peut dormir tranquille, c'est bien celui des livres. Que des bouquins se baladent en PDF sur le net n'est dj pas un problme conomiquement pour les raisons dj voques ci-dessus, mais en plus le format physique du livre est infiniement plus agrable  lire qu'un cran d'ordi. On peut l'emporter partout, on est bien mieux dans son fauteuil ou dans son pieux etc ... 
Des livres a m'est arriv dans tlcharger, c'tait juste pour lire intro+conclusion+plan et acheter derrire. J'ai jamais lu un livre en entier sur PC c'est juste pas du tout agrable.




> Quand ces sites l auront peine  vivre, alors d'autre lgaux et viable partageront librement et lgalement des uvres plbiscits par le public. Les majors ne toucheront plus de rente.


Je veux bien que tu me donnes l'adresse d'un site qui vend de la musique dans un format de bonne qualit, avec un vaste choix (aussi vaste que le rseau Kademlia par exemple  ::aie::  ) sans DRM, et avec un prix honnte, en rsum, sans prendre le consommateur pour une truite.
Franchement je suis preneur. Et mieux, qui reverse plus de 5% du prix de vente  l'auteur.
Si ya Jamendo et des sites de ce genre, mais c'est pas vraiment les copains de mssieur Ngre.

Bon il nous reste quoi ... Ah oui le droit de ne pas partager ce que l'on veut partager (oui c'est un peu schizo comme droit). Je veux dire, un crateur cre quelque chose pour qu'il soit vu/lu/cout. Ok. Il veut tre pay pour son job. Normal. Il se trouve qu'il est pay en l'occurrence puisqu'il a le droit de vendre et que, tiens-toi, des gens achtent ! 
Dans son dos il y a des copies de son travail qui circulent et qui permettent  plus de gens d'accder/dcouvrir sa cration et donc ventuellement acheter  leur tour.

Et l il faudrait mettre en taule/priver du droit de lire/couter/voir la totalit de ce qu'il existe sur le net/taper dessus  coup d'amendes parce que ce mssieur ne veut pas que a circule dans son dos ?
Et pour faire respecter a on va aller dpenser des millions d'euros de notre poche ?

C'est absurde. Je dis que dans ce cas l'intrt gnral doit passer par-dessus l'intrt de ce particulier et tant pis pour lui.

----------


## Invit1

Mais si tu es d'accord, et tu le prouve en donnant des exemples...

Je te parle de donner l'exemple de bonne conduite...

TPB donne le mauvais exemple et google de mme (ainsi que d'autres d'ailleurs).

Ceci dit, pour les jeux, dsol, mais cela reste un jugement de valeur. Si tu n'achete pas de jeux de tel diteur  cause de bugs, je comprends, mais pourquoi le pirater ? il y aura toujours autant de bugs. S'il est trop chre, il ne faut donc pas l'acheter et les prix baisseront. Si le jeux est pirat, c'est qu'il intresse... donc l'diteur continue...

Concernant microsoft, pas sr qu'il soit le seul a faire cette pratique. Mais cela reste li  nos mauvaises habitudes.

En toutes franchise, j'ai copier tant de la musique que des logiciels pour m'apercevoir avec un peu de recherche que j'ai trouv notamment deezer qui me convient, sans tre l'absolu en la matire, il a ses dfauts et ses qualits. Les logiciels, je fonctionne avec du libre aujourd'hui... plus besoin de microsoft. C'est un choix personnel et je ne le regrette pas. Chacun aura son exprience et son avis en la matire. Bref, je ne tlcharge plus depuis longtemps. Et l'artiste qui n'est pas  ma port de bourse, ben je le laisse, c'est qu'il est trop gourmand et me prend pour une truite  ::P: 

Concernant les jeux, les prix restent toujours aussi excessifs. Le jeux sur PC ou console n'est pas vital. Donc pirater un jeux est donner une bonne raison  HADOPI

A mon sens, proposer via une lettre, un dossier, ou sous une autre forme aux artistes une manire de changer leur points de vue et leurs habitudes peut aussi tre bnfique.

Pour le tlchargeur, ce n'est pas forcment lui, au bout de la chaine qu'il faut condamner lourdement, mais le diffuseur. Tout deux sont co-responsables mis dans des proportions diffrentes. Quand  la eine, dans bien des cas, une saisie du matriel, une limitation de sa connection et pas une suppression peut suffire  l'inciter  ne plus recommencer  ::P: 

Tient en parlant de a, il faut aussi condamner les FAI qui fournissent des dbit tout  fait inutile et incitent fortement au tlchargement.

Quel dbit avez vous et cela vous sert-il rellement ?

J'ai un dbit de 1Mo aller/retour et cela me suffit largement. J'ai tlcharg une distribution Linux (un DVD) sans soucis. Pour les jeux, a passe tranquille.

----------


## Marco46

> TPB donne le mauvais exemple et google de mme (ainsi que d'autres d'ailleurs).


Ils fournissent un outil. Ils ne peuvent pas tre tenu responsable de son utilisation. Si on rentre dans ce genre de logique on arrive  des trucs totalement absurde. On pourrait tout aussi bien condamner Dell Acer etc ... de fournir du matriel permettant de pirater (des PCs quoi :p)




> Ceci dit, pour les jeux, dsol, mais cela reste un jugement de valeur. Si tu n'achete pas de jeux de tel diteur  cause de bugs, je comprends, mais pourquoi le pirater ? il y aura toujours autant de bugs. S'il est trop chre, il ne faut donc pas l'acheter et les prix baisseront. Si le jeux est pirat, c'est qu'il intresse... donc l'diteur continue...


Justement, l'intrt du piratage des jeux vidos c'est de voir s'il y a des bugs et s'il est intressant AVANT de l'acheter. Les programmes de dmo sont rarement suffisants pour a.




> En toutes franchise, j'ai copier tant de la musique que des logiciels pour m'apercevoir avec un peu de recherche que j'ai trouv notamment deezer qui me convient, sans tre l'absolu en la matire, il a ses dfauts et ses qualits. Les logiciels, je fonctionne avec du libre aujourd'hui... plus besoin de microsoft. C'est un choix personnel et je ne le regrette pas. Chacun aura son exprience et son avis en la matire. Bref, je ne tlcharge plus depuis longtemps. Et l'artiste qui n'est pas  ma port de bourse, ben je le laisse, c'est qu'il est trop gourmand et me prend pour une truite


Ok avec a. Je tlcharge toujours mais trs peu, et rarement des choses qui viennent de sortir, plutt des trucs difficiles  trouver en magasin.




> Pour le tlchargeur, ce n'est pas forcment lui, au bout de la chaine qu'il faut condamner lourdement, mais le diffuseur. Tout deux sont co-responsables mis dans des proportions diffrentes. Quand  la eine, dans bien des cas, une saisie du matriel, une limitation de sa connection et pas une suppression peut suffire  l'inciter  ne plus recommencer


L pas d'accord !

La peine (qui est d'aprs moi injustifie et n'a pas lieu d'tre) est bien trop lourde. Cela revient  interdire l'accs  la presse sous prtexte qu'on a fait quelques photocopies. Cela revient  priver une personne d'un droit fondamental (droit  l'information, et pas seulement  s'informer mais  choisir ses sources, vital dans une dmocratie) pour punir d'une broutille.

Note que le tlchargeur est trs souvent diffuseur de fait. Le P2P fonctionne comme a.




> Tient en parlant de a, il faut aussi condamner les FAI qui fournissent des dbit tout  fait inutile et incitent fortement au tlchargement.


Mme opposition que pour Google et TBP. C'est absurde. Tout aussi absurde que de dire qu'ils incitent au tlchargement (qui n'a en soit rien d'illgal d'ailleurs). Au contraire, a les fait profondment chier et leur coute un pognon monstre. Tu devrais lire la liste de diffusion FRNog. La plupart des intervenants travaillent pour des FAIs de premier plan. C'est typiquement le genre de conversations qui peuvent pointer le bout de leur nez le troll'di.

Quand au dbit inutile c'est *toi* qui le dit en fonction de *ton* utilisation. Tout un tas de services ncessitent une grosse bande passante,  commencer par les offres triple play. On pourrait y rajouter le streaming, la tlphonie IP, les visio-confrences et tout simplement pouvoir hberger correctement sur son PC ses propres donnes sans aller les confier  un inconnu. Les lecteurs de PCInpact avaient fait une liste des utilisations possible (assez longues la liste) pour contrer cet argument standard.

----------


## Invit1

Oki pour tout ton argumentaire.

Je me range de ton cot sauf pour TPB car il ne peut ignorer les fraudes puisqu'il permet des commentaires qui eux indiquent de faon formelle ce qui est partag. Et je ne pense pas que ces commentaires soient hbergs sur les postes des diffuseurs.

Quant  PCinpact, dsol, sans jeter le discrdit sur cette revue ou tout autre revue du mme groupe, et des autres groupe d'ailleurs, cela reste une revue d'information formate en fonction de ceux qui les payent au mme titre que les quotidiens rgionaux ou nationaux, ou mme les JT.

L'information reste bonne mais  prendre avec les prcautions qui s'imposent Quant  l'utilisation qui est faite de la bande passante, dsol, mais mme avec peu mais de faon suffisante, une hyper vitesse n'est pas toujours indispensable. Dans le cas du triple play, sauf erreur de ma part, la navigation, le tlphone (dans mon cas) et la tlvision sont trois choses distinctes et 20Mo ne sont pas ncessaires.

Je n'ai pas la science infuse, loin de l, mais ne serait-ce de revoir nos vritables ncessits en terme de loisir, habitude casserait tous les arguments pour HADOPI qui du reste sera de toute faon inapplicable.

De mme, publier trs massivement les risques lis  l'utilisation du wifi (utilisation frauduleuse de sa connection par d'autre) en pointant du doigt ceux qui fournisse cette connection aurait peut-tre un effet non pas sur le public, mais sur les fournisseurs qui devrait alors revoir cette technologie pour la rendre un peu plus scuris

Je n'ai pas de solution miracle, je vous en prsente mes excuses  ::P: 

Mais faire la dmonstration publique de faille via la publication du rsultat comme  tent de la faire les membres d'Odebi (le journaliste n'a pas diffus l'information)  travers la presse spcialis, voir des tracts, courrier aux dputs qui si les pro-HADOPI refuseront de lire, les anti-HADOPI ne manqueront pas de s'en servir.
(certainement dj fait, mais je n'ai hlas que peu de moyen d'agir)

Ceci dit, l fin des major est proche, la nouvelle donne ne est devient prospre faisant un tri formidable enter ce qui est bon (vrai travaille d'artiste) et moins bon (produit 100% commercial) en terme de musique.

Pour ce qui concerne les bogue des programme de jeux. Rien de vaut la dnonciation publique de l'diteur avec la liste des fautes et le manque d'effort pour fournir des soft utilisables. A force de ce voir montrer du doigt en tant que j'm'en-foutiste du client, son image sera marqu. Pas bon pour les efforts. Mais je reste sur mes position de ce cot, d'autres loisirs sont accessibles, le jeux n'est en rien indispensable. On remarquera que la part du loisir (individuels) est en hausse alors que les familles se dchirent de plus en plus.

Demander la condamnation de Google et autres moteurs de recherche pour participation aux changes illgaux serait une faon aussi de montrer la force d'HADOPI dans toute sa splendeur non ?  :;): 

Enfin bon, suite  nos changes, j'avoue chang quelques peu ma faon de voir (je ne suis pas born  ::P: )

Et de toute faon, il me parait peu probable que les technologies futures soient suffisantes pour enrailler la phnomne. Il aurait fallu y travailler depuis des lustres.

Voilou
Couik

PS : certain FAI font des offres avec une modulation de quantit d'information. Qu'en pensez vous ? (essentiellement les offres par satellite)

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 23.12.2009*

Alors qu'on la croyait classe, l'affaire Hadopi refait surface. La loi anti-tlchargement vote -difficilement- ces derniers mois a occasionn une vritable bataille d'opinion entre partisans et opposants.

Finalement adopte par le Parlement, ses dcrets d'application (non encore publis) ont du tre soumis  la Cnil (Commission nationale de lInformatique et des Liberts) pour approbation. 

Or, cette dernire n'a toujours pas rendu son avis, ce qui bloque le processus d'application de la loi. Ce silence est un cailloux de plus coinc dans les rouages d'Hadopi.

Le texte ne devrait donc pas tre applicable avant avril 2010, au plus tt. Un "contretemps fcheux", selon le gouvernement.

 ::fleche::  Comment le gouvernement va-t-il grer ce nouvel obstacle ? Va-t-il dclarer la guerre  la Cnil ?

----------


## haygus

Une question, lgalement si la loi est pass devant le snat, assemble et que le conseil constitutionnel a accept. Plus aucun moyen de "bloquer" une loi ?

Car, avec des dputs qui votent comme des moutons (l'opposition aussi) c'est du grand n'importe quoi...

----------


## Jidefix

Si les dcrets ne sont jamais publis, la loi ne sera jamais applique, malgr son vote.
C'est ce qui est arriv lors du CPE par exemple, qui a t vot mais n'est jamais rentr en vigueur.

----------


## BainE

C'est con, les bureaux sont dja lous, ils vont prendre de la poussire.
Mais a part ca, c'est pas grave c'est que des impots.

 ::lahola::

----------


## pmithrandir

@ couik

Tu semble dfendre bec et ongle le droit d'auteur selon la forme que l'on connait en France, qui n'est pourtant en vigueur que depuis beaumarchaix. Dans les autres pays, les lois sont diffrentes, et c'est ce qui pose problme dans un outil comme internet partageable a souhait.  Ce qui est illgal ici ne l'est peut tre pas ailleurs.

Par exemple, si tu ouvre un serveur de partage pirate en France, tu vas en prendre plein les dents.

Si tu l'ouvre en eau internationales(ok c'est un peu plus dur techniquement) tu as tout  fait le droit, il n'y a pas de lois sur les droits d'auteur qui s'appliquent.

Tu peux aussi aller voir le film pirat radio (good morning england en france je crois) qui montre bien que certaines activits gnantes sont juges illgales par les dcideurs pour des raisons toutes autre que l'intrt commun.

Pourquoi je tlcharge et pourquoi je n'achte que peu de musique et de DVD : 
 - En premier lieu, comme beaucoup de jeunes, je suis mobile, je ne vis pas dans des grands appartements et donc j'ai le choix entre le produit vendu qui prend pas mal de place(additionne 100 CD et t'a une tagre) qui ne me permet pas de mettre toutes mes musiques en alatoire et qui est une plaie a dmnager. D'un autre cot, j'ai un disque de 500giga tout petit.
 - Le prix est bien sur bloquant. Au prix qu'ils essayent de vendre une musique, ce n'est pas tonnant que celles ci soient autant pirates. (mme sur internet c'est aussi cher qu'un CD, alors qu'on a pas du tout les mme cout de mise en ligne que ceux pour une grande surface)
 - La qualit est dplorable une fois sur deux donc ca me ferait mal de dpenser 20 pour voir un film aussi naze, que parfois je ne finit mme pas.
 - La qualit d'un DVD est le plus souvent minable... Je ne parle pas de qualit de l'image, mais de toutes ces bandes annonces, ces avertissements et autres clips anti piratage qu'on m'oblige a regarder et qui m'emm$$$** au plus haut point. Un divx, je clique il est lanc. 
 - Je peux galement ajouter des sous titre de manire super simple sur un divx, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un DVD.

 - Cot anime, les team de traducteurs amateurs font souvent un bien meilleur travail que les DVD commerciaux, donc, faut vraiment tre motiv pour attendre 3 ans qu'un manga sorte en France, pour l'avoir en moins bonne qualit.(pas d'effet karaok dans le gnrique, le texte moins bien timer souvent et les polices mal incrustes(la couleur ne change pas en fonction de l'image de fond par exemple), pas non plus d'incrustation de texte pour traduire des textes japonais).

Bref, La qualit est a la ramasse et on serait oblig d'acheter ces produits minables ? c'est un peu un paradoxe qu'une quipe d'amateurs fassent un meilleur boulot qu'une quipe de pro non ?

----------


## Gnoce

> Bref, La qualit est a la ramasse et on serait oblig d'acheter ces produits minables ? c'est un peu un paradoxe qu'une quipe d'amateurs fassent un meilleur boulot qu'une quipe de pro non ?


La rapidit de certaines teams de sous titrage est assez hallucinante! mais bon c'est souvent des gros fan, d'o leur travail de qualit.
Je leur tire mon chapeau, beau boulot pour la communaut!

----------


## el_slapper

Pour les jeux vido(PC, je sais pas sur console), les versions dispo en _warez_ sont rarement patches, ou pas  la dernire version. Et il est frquent que la version patche offre un plaisir de jouer bien suprieur.....d'o l'effet d'attirance. A noter aussi que l'extension de Age of Empires(je sais, c'est vieux) s'est mieux vendu que le jeu de base(obligatoire pour jouer  l'extension).

Donc, l encore, on fait face  un phnomne dont l'impact est plus que dlicat  valuer.

----------


## arnofly

> HADOPI n'a pas t faite pour protger les zentils nartistes des mchants pirates, mais pour protger le modle conomique rendu obsolte par l'informatique de masse et les rseaux qui permet(ait) aux industriels de la culture d'exister...


+ 1 000 000

----------


## Patriarch24

> Une question, lgalement si la loi est pass devant le snat, assemble et que le conseil constitutionnel a accept. Plus aucun moyen de "bloquer" une loi ?


Pour qu'une loi soit applicable, il faut que les dcrets d'application soient publis.

----------


## Matthieu2000

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...es-du-logo.php



> Le logo utilis pour la nouvelle Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet (Hadopi) a suscit une petite polmique lundi. Cette image utilise en effet une police de caractres qui se trouve tre la proprit exclusive de France Tlcom, qui s'en servait pour sa communication.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ils l'ont pirate !  ::mouarf::

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

AFP: La marque Hadopi a dj t dpose par un particulier  l'INPI

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...9X2dcEzGnmPyuA

 ::mrgreen::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 14.01.2010*
*Un particulier dpose la marque HADOPI avant ltat*

Le feuilleton Hadopi continue, avec ses flops... Un particulier a dpos en mai dernier auprs de l'INPI (l'institut national charg de protger les marques) un logo et une marque : HADOPI. Le hic ? L'Etat ne l'avait pas encore fait, puisque le ministre de la CUlture n'a dpos son Hadopi qu'en novembre 2009.

Que va-t-il se passer alors ? 

Voici ce que dit la loi :  Si un enregistrement a t demand soit en fraude des droits d'un tiers, soit en violation d'une obligation lgale ou conventionnelle, la personne qui estime avoir un droit sur la marque peut revendiquer sa proprit en justice.  moins que le dposant ne soit de mauvaise foi, l'action en revendication se prescrit par trois ans  compter de la publication de la demande d'enregistrement .

Comme l'acronyme d'Hadopi tait largement connu par le grand public bien avant qu'il ne soit dpos, l'Etat pourrait rcuprer la premire marque via une revendication juridique.

 ::fleche::  La France deviendra-t-elle propritaire de la seule et unique marque Hadopi ?

Source :

----------


## Julien_G

::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 
Enorme, fallait y penser ! Ca prouve bien l'incomptence de l'tat dans ce domain  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Enfin, la conclusion juridique en faveur de l'tat me parait invitable, le gars n'a rien d'apparence lgitime pour revendiquer le nom, pas mme un nom de famille...

----------


## Jidefix

> Enorme, fallait y penser ! Ca prouve bien l'incomptence de l'tat dans ce domain


Euh... je vois pas vraiment ce que a prouve vu qu'il va probablement se faire jeter...
S'il avait dpos un brevet dans les mmes conditions vous l'auriez dj carbonis au lance-flamme...

----------


## nicorama

C'est pas si vident. Hadopi est un acronyme et si on commence  donner droit de possession  tout acronyme, on va vers n'importe quelle drive.

Exemple Johnny Halliday pourrait revendiquer toute marque musicale ou vestimentaire s'appelant JH. Absurde ! Cela ferait une jurisprudence dmentielle.

Si l'tat avait vraiment tenu  obtenir la marque Hadopi, qu'il la dpose au moment o la dcision tait prise. Sinon ce n'est qu'un acronyme.

----------


## Mdinoc

Je pense que la raret d'un acronyme ou sigle a un rle  jouer l-dedans. Et la longueur aussi, vu qu'elle tend  influer sur la raret. Il y a normment de JH dans le monde, mais pas beaucoup de sigles "hadopi" qui tranent...

Et puis, il y a aussi les classes:
35: Publicit; gestion des affaires commerciales; administration commerciale; travaux de bureau.38: Tlcommunications.41: Education; formation; divertissement; activits sportives et culturelles. _(ah oui, "la loi n'est pas rpressive, elle est pdagogique")_42: Restauration (alimentation); hbergement temporaire; soins mdicaux, d'hygine et de beaut; services vtrinaires et d'agriculture; services juridiques; recherche scientifique et industrielle; programmation pour ordinateurs; services qui ne peuvent pas tre rangs dans une autre classe.45: ??? _(Bizarre, on dirait que les classes ne vont plus que jusqu' 42 maintenant...)_

----------


## Jidefix

> C'est pas si vident. Hadopi est un acronyme et si on commence  donner droit de possession  tout acronyme, on va vers n'importe quelle drive.
> 
> Exemple Johnny Halliday pourrait revendiquer toute marque musicale ou vestimentaire s'appelant JH. Absurde ! Cela ferait une jurisprudence dmentielle.


Sauf que la loi mentionne la notion de "mauvaise foi", qui fait toute la diffrence. JH, a peut passer, faut voir. Johnny H. ne passerait certainement pas car ferait manifestement mention  Johnny Haliday.

La marque a t dpose dans l'unique but d'empcher quelqu'un d'autre de le faire. Dire "fallait le faire avant", c'est juste gamin, si on joue avec les lois on trouve toujours une connerie  faire, c'est pour a qu'on y retrouve rgulirement les histoires de "bon pre de famille". Pour garder les notions de "bon sens" et de "raisonnable".
Comme dposer 300000 propositions d'amendements uniquement pour empcher l'tude d'un projet de loi. La loi t'y autorises, mais dans ce cas l c'est abusif et ne doit pas tre permis.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah de toutes faon ils ont dj plus le nom de domaine alors bon... ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ca me rappelle une histoire. Il y a quelques annes, un type avait ouvert une boite ayant pour nom TRESOR PUBLI*QUE*
Personne n'y voyant de rien  redire, le nom de la boite fut valider.

Le type en question, allait dans les boites aux lettres du TRESOR PUBLI*C* piquer les chques. Les chques tant  l'ordre du TRESOR PUBLI*C* il ne lui restait plus qu' transformer le C en Q et ajouter UE pour encaisser ceux-ci.

Je ne sais pas comment a  terminer (mal pour le gars, surement) mais faut y penser quand mme !  ::mouarf::

----------

